# Where did all the oldtimers go.



## JonSidneyB

When I look out on CPF,

I see a sea of people who have been out here less than a year. It is good to have those people but I only seem to see a few posters that go back further than that. We seem to be missing many active people from the first couple of years of CPF. Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.


----------



## raggie33

i been here many months jon alomost 28


----------



## geepondy

Wouldn't it be cool if David W. could check in with a life update post.


----------



## tvodrd

Hi Jon,

They croaked, or came to their senses. :green:  (People move-on for what ever reason.) I wish (I think) I had found the place earlier. (But, then, I might have already moved-on.  )

Larry


----------



## CroMAGnet

We need new blood to keep us fresh. there are a few newcomers who are looking like they want to establish themselves as modders and they need some time and a chance to build some inspirational lights.

People like Ensig? (aka Modamag injected much to the forum and andrewwynn is adding a lot and will hopefully continue to develop his skills, creativity and processes. 

Hopefully the wandering elders will come to check in and inject their wealth of experience and knowledge from time to time, if it is their creativity that is exhausted. Hopefully not to fuel some of the drama threads that come and go, now and then, however marginally entertaining they may be. 

Maybe we should have a hall of fame to commemorate them!






.


----------



## Pellidon

Still here. Medium Timer I'd guess. Mostly lurker and occaisional burst of posting.


----------



## yuandrew

I've been here for about 3 years already.


----------



## greenLED

Not an old-timer, but maybe I will be some day? :nana:


----------



## Roy

There's been a lot of changes since the Spring of '02. It's been a long learning curve. I remember a lot of talk back and forth trying to define what runtime was! Modifing AA MiniMags with Luxeon 1w sanwiches was the state of the art in mods.


----------



## Darell

CromagNet said:


> Hopefully the wandering elders will come to check in and inject their wealth of experience and knowledge from time to time.


Ah... see - right there is the problem. Expectations are too high.  :wave:

I won't speak for all of the first 1000 or so members, but I can tell you that some of the "new" has worn off of CPF for me. It comes in cycles - I get way into it for a while, and then I have to back off for a while for my own sanity. Back in the earlier days, we all knew all of the active posters and would carry on conversations that would normally be reserved for email. And in those days we could read ALL new posts for the day in about 10 minutes. Miss a weekend, and in 20 minutes, you'd up-to-date. Miss a weekend now, and it takes the whole next week to catch up! So much goes on now that I haven't even the slightest clue about. I'll be talking to a CPF friend who will bring up a thread that has been going on for weeks - that I've never even seen! I do miss the days when I could read EVERY single post from every day. It is great to have new blood, certainly. And we're still one of the best communities on the internet. With our growth has come the inevitable growing pains of course, but we keep plugging away at maintaining what we're all here for.

Funny to be writing like I'm an old-timer. I'm really not. I have a vivid memory of when I was the newbie asking all the questions I still see being asked today. I remember frantically scouring the forums (we had like three back then!) to find out what this mysterious E2 was that everybody was talking about. I remember asking Craig how many batteries I needed to fire up one 5mm LED. I knew NOTHING when I joined. Now I have a few people convinced that I am actually a *source* of information. 

OK, carry on.


----------



## geepondy

Didn't we have a thread once identifying the first ten members? I think one was reserved for administrative purposes and two was David W., I think Craig might have been number three, not sure and I also think Brock might have been in the top ten. It would be nice to dig up that list again.


----------



## Brock

Ahhh the good old day, ya before Darell  BD as I like to call it..

Hey what happened to our numbers, what was I #7 or something? I think Craig was under #10 also? Ya I am an Admin and can't find my own number, sheesh, I hang out with Darell to much


----------



## Carpe Diem

SO....

Did you ever read the early posts where we made arrangements for Darell to get a medical exam from a veterinarian named "Cow Catcher"? 

Ah...the good old days.


----------



## Chris M.

I`m still here, skim through daily but have largely lost interest. Darell picked up on a lot of it, it`s so big and so busy that for the most part I havn`t got a clue what anyone is going on about, and I never did follow the home-made/modified side of things which has become such an integral part of everything here now.

That and the fact that five years ago, all these LED and Xenon incandescent lights were new and exciting, the likes of which I had never seen before. Turquoise LED? Wow! Luxeon LED? Incredible!! SureFire M6? Woohooo!!! Now, been there/done that as the saying goes. OK so the original plastic krypton bulb torches I had in the years before finding this place are consigned to history, and I still carry a SF M4/Pellincan M6 LED everywhere, it has lost much of its excitement and appeal to me, and while some things grab my attention now, I could care less about most of it.

Maybe I blame the MaxaBeam. Got one of those this year after over fifteen years of lusting after "the ultimate torch" that I first saw on the X Files and then in countless movies. Now I have one of those, I don`t really feel the need for anything else. That and the fact that I finally came to terms with what this was all costing, and realised house prices in this country aren`t going down, so I better stop blowing all my spare cash on torches and start saving, else I`ll never have a place of my own......

oo:


----------



## Mark2

I think there are several factors, one is that the same questions come up again and again. I think this is normal, even so people *could* in many cases find the answers by searching through what already is on CPF instead of just posting the same question once more. Another factor is the number of members. When there are so many members, it is not possible to know each other very well, it's less personal, and of course there are many members who are not really flashlight enthusiasts but simply business people. On Photonforums, we have only 47 members at the time being, but the atmosphere is very friendly and personal, it's much easier to become friends. I was not here when CPF had just 47 members, but I imagine it must have been a bit like that. I think when a board grows to the size of CPF and money becomes a serious issue, it's inevitable that things change, but the huge size is also what makes it such a great source of information.


----------



## DieselDave




----------



## Luff

Brock said:


> Ahhh the good old day, ya before Darell  BD as I like to call it..
> 
> Hey what happened to our numbers, what was I #7 or something? I think Craig was under #10 also? Ya I am an Admin and can't find my own number, sheesh, I hang out with Darell to much



* Brock* - put your cursor over your username and right click ... don't move your cursor. Your member number appears in the browser's status bar ... you're still #7.

Brock's website brought me to CPF and I still visit a couple times a day. Back then, even before he joined CPF, OddOne's driver circuit for 5mm leds was state-of-the art, aisde from DD. CPF's still the _only_ place worth visiting on a regular basis to keep up with the bleeding edge of flashlight technology.

Most remarkable to me is that the board's 'personality' remains 'wholesome' ... despite flashpoints like David W.'s long-forgotten, eyebrow-raising blow-up that led to Sasha's involvement ... or the more recent LionCub brouhaha. The fundamental personality instilled by the 'founding fathers' remains intact. It's why some few of us keep coming back ... aside from our incurable infatuation with photons ... and why so many people continue to join the ranks.

One feels welcome here.


----------



## pianoman

Not an oldtimer, but enjoy it daily!


----------



## fasteddie

I joined up when ARC began and left when they went under. There wasn't much of interest for me, so I kept using my surefires and LSs. Went back to my other interests, mostly custom knives. Recently I saw that ARC was back in business and then, on USN, I saw the Jets22 CR2 light with tritium in the tail and got sucked right back in. In the short time back, I've acquired 2 Jets22s, 2 KITs, 1 KI LE, 2 U2s, HDS U60, HDS U85, and 2 PDs. I'd say I'm back. I'm blown away by how the "average" 1 cell light is so much better than what we raved about a few years ago. I go back so far, I think I sold oldgrandpajack his first flashlight.


----------



## cy

not really an old timer, but starting to feel burn-out...


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I'm one of the CPF "old timers" - here since 08-11-00 (or 11-08-00 for those across the pond).
I've always misspelled "toliet" and used the "-" instead of the "/" in dates. 
Using those two traits alone should be sufficient to allow most of you to recognise me regardless of what handle I use - "Telephony", "Stingmon", "Urine Potato", "The_LED_Museum", or "Wormmon".

I believe I was invited to check out CPF by Brock in early-August 2000; and except for a brief hiatus in late-2002, I've never left.


----------



## Jumpmaster

I've been here a while...I think I was on here before 2001 even, but the server crashed and all the data (user accounts) were lost...am I remembering that correctly? Wow...it's been a while!

JM-99


----------



## jayflash

The CPF has changed in the two short years I've been enjoying membership. Perhaps I was on the tail end of a CPF era, but it feels different now - much faster paced with, seemingly, explosive growth. Most postings seem to be from new (2005) members.


----------



## avusblue

Time flies! After more than three years I am still checking in here almost daily, but much more of a browser than a poster nowadays. Most of my attention is given to a quick habitual spin through the B/S/T listings. I've toned down my cycling through types of lights, too, as I've settled on a relatively finite fleet of "good ones" that I like best (U2s, L4s, McLux PD, SL4AALux, ArcAAAs, Opalec Minimags). 

I've been thankful for CPF along the way for providing an interactive education -- having tried and bought and sold a lot of things, I feel sorta like an expert now! Regarding keeping pace with CPF, there's just too many topics around here nowadays to follow all of it. I remember when the "new posts" screen listed a half day or more's worth of postings. Now it's a half hour's worth. Yikes! I guess that's a GOOD problem to have!

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## IsaacHayes

I'm still here. I was a lurker for about a year before I joined.


----------



## Nitroz

This is one of the forums that I visit most frequently. I do read at alot of other forums but none offer the wealth of information and class of people as CPF.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## BatteryCharger

I've been here a couple years longer than I've had this name. I just don't have time to keep up with all the new flashlights and parts...every time I come back people might as well be speaking chinese talking about their new super turbo light thingy that nobody heard of 2 months ago. I've also noticed questions don't seem to get answered nearly as well as they used to.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons

Luff said:


> * Brock* - put your cursor over your username and right click ... don't move your cursor. Your member number appears in the browser's status bar ... you're still #7.



Whoa... I'm user #6666 :devil:


----------



## Size15's

I also found out about CPF through Brock's website (blame him!)

Chris M.'s post is quite similar to my experiences I guess. I have been fortunate to become friends with PK and to be part of SureFire's journey has been an honour and helps keep things fresh and interesting.

CPF is a community and people come and go. Nothing wrong with that.
For some perhaps the march toward LEDs and electronics was too much.
Everything is so much more complicated now-a-days.
And yet, more people are modding, there has been an explosion in manufacturers and choice, and CPF continues to grow.

To a certain extent I do miss the olden days but the journey I've been on over the years has been the real adventure!

Al


----------



## Kiessling

People move on. 
CPF changes.
It is inevitable .. refreshing ... and sad at the same time.
I hope that when my time will come to leave this place I will have given back what I took and learned one way or the other.
bernie


----------



## NotRegulated

Even though my start date shows Sep 2004 I was here in 2001 under the name of "Flashaholic". I still have emails in my email outbox/inbox to/from Size15's from April 2001. I left for awhile and then returned. I find it more interesting than ever now with all the hotwires.
Upon my return I could not find my old CPF handle so I created a new one.


----------



## CM

It's been very exciting my first year or two here when Lux's were just coming out and modding was not widespread, especially with few people willing to shell out $60-$200 on Surefire lights only to disassembly them upon receipt . I guess I've suffered from boredom, burnout (probably did over a hundred mods for others, with my wife questioning my sanity) but spending time away reminds me that I'm still a flashaholic deep down inside. It is nice to have some sense of stability that can only be realized by looking around and seeing familiar faces of the past.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Lurked for a very long time trying to learn everything. It never happened, I'm still trying though. The new software has made me older. I used to be #8282 now I'm #5661; starting to feel my age. 

-LT


----------



## ChrisA

whoa, never realized i'm an oldtimer already (# 448)...




it's like darrell already pointed out:



> Miss a weekend now, and it takes the whole next week to catch up! So much goes on now that I haven't even the slightest clue about.



it's sunday night, 2 am, i need to be up and running in about 4 hours and i'm still trying to catch up...





chris


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I joined two years ago and I still feel like a relative noob here.  Compared to the vast body of knowledge in this group, I think I will always feel this way.


----------



## KC2IXE

JonSidneyB said:


> When I look out on CPF,
> 
> ...snip... Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.



I'm here


----------



## MrMom

Jon

You calling me OLD? :lolsign: 

I'm still here doing more reading than posting. I figure why post if someone else has said the same thing in a thread. See you all at my third SHOT show.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

MrMom said:


> I figure why post if someone else has said the same thing in a thread.



If the search function worked on the older threads I'd agree but until it does I try to use what's left of my brain cells to recall what I've gleaned from past threads. 

There are lots of newbies with the same questions most of us had at some point but they have only a couple of months history to search for the answer. :shrug:

-LT


----------



## WillnTex

It's hard to find time to log in. I just remembered that I had not been here in a long time and when I logged in I found that me message box was full of unanswered PM's from the last couple of months. oops. This has always been a great community with some of the most helpful folks around but I do miss the atmosphere it had when it was smaller.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

My first post is:
_
The_LED_Museum
08-11-2000, 10:04 PM

You know, I too found this through Brock's flashlight links. I can't wait till this place starts to rock - and if all the e-mail I get about flashlights (sometimes up to 50 e-mails a day!!!) is any indication, it probably won't take very long to get this place hopping._


----------



## 83Venture

I was one of the people who lurked for a couple of years before signing up, like quite a few others I Found CPF through Craigs site.


----------



## Neg2LED

i'll be workin on the railroad, all the live-long day-ay-ay-ay...

1.6 years and counting.
one thousand, one hundred and twenty two posts and counting.

Wow.

--neg


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Over four thousand posts from me so far - wow. No wonder my fingers hurt! :laughing:


----------



## Tree

Like the others said, I remember when I could catch up on all the posts in one sitting. Because of CPF, I got my first "real" flashlight the Surefire 8nx, then the E2 and it was downhill from there. 

Now I mostly browse "The Cafe" and see if anything catches my eye on the "new posts" link.


----------



## cy

was refered to cpf for info concerning world's first production luxeon light. 

of course it was Peter Gransee's Arc LS first run of 100 units. I got on the list, but didn't join cpf until much later. 

due to miscomunication on my part missed out on an original first run. of course much later, much regretted not joining cpf way back then. 

while digging thru cpf, came across Craig (ledmuseum) fell extremely ill and cpf members went thru great lengths to make sure Craig was OK. 

was totally amazed at what cpf'er would do to help a fellow cpf'er in need.


----------



## Billson

I found this place through flashlightreviews and haven't been afraid of the dark since.



cy said:


> not really an old timer, but starting to feel burn-out...



Me too. I've been feeling this for a few months now.

I guess my sentiments echo Chris M when I suddenly realized how much money I'm blowing on this hobby/addiction when the next light isn't really much better than the last.

Wow, I'm member 3482. We're now at 11,500 in just the 2 years that I've been here. Didn't Sasha purge a lot of inactive members during the software upgrade? I'm pretty sure I'm not that old.


----------



## greenLED

Wow, this is a cool thread. Some old-timer names are familiar, others I don't even recognize. 

It'd be cool to know how your involvement with CPF was changed/evolved since you joined. Me, I'm switching back to modding/tinkering


----------



## Vee3

They probably realised that they were spending way too much time/energy/money on something that doesn't really mean a whole lot in life.

I came to that point on the firearm forums. Guns are great and all, but my cats often give me more daily satisfaction. They're alive. Family and friends are much more important than internet foums (Or cats)...


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Vee3 said:


> They probably realised that they were spending way too much time/energy/money on something that doesn't really mean a whole lot in life.



Bite your tongue! Blasphemy. 

-LT


----------



## Size15's

greenLED said:


> Wow, this is a cool thread. Some old-timer names are familiar, others I don't even recognize.



*DR. EVIL (slightly distracted)*
"_Some of you I know, some of you I'm meeting for the first time._"


----------



## [email protected]

I didn't go anywhere, I just got older...


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

I still like to pop in every few weeks to see whats new and exciting when I have some extra cash in my bank account. I think the main reasons I haven't been on as much is because 1) work 2) Battlefield 2


----------



## PJD

...been here almost four years now! I'm FINALLY about to go over 1000 posts! A lot of times my posting comes in spurts, but I'm usually around AT LEAST once a day. I was lead here while buying my first "real" LED flashlight (an EternaLight Rav'n 2) back in'02, and haven't looked back since! Like you, I like to see postings from some of the REAL old-timers like Brock and others...it makes CPF keep feeling like "home"! In spite of some of the "upheavels" we've had over the last year or so, I STILL think it's the best open forum on the internet!

PJD


----------



## cy

for me, it's been an amazing two years with 5,000+ posts. 

I've taken a lot from cpf, but have tried my best to give back. Have always been amazed at time generously given to produce fabulous posts with loads of pictures. 

beamshots series by kessiling sticks out as some of the nicest work generously given to community of cpf. 

Al must have largest Surefire collection outside of Surefire  Craig must have spent countless hours putting his site together. 

Larry's meticulous attention to detail results in finest example of lights anywhere. Don's fertile mind seems to be non-stop in producing new inovations. Peter Gransee brought the timeless Arc LS and Arc AAA to market. JSB pioneered protected R123 li-ion cells. 

PK stays in the background, but you can feel his influence in many products. Wayne, MJ, Georges80, DougS, DJpark have made bleeding edge designs actually available to purchase......


----------



## Lips

Who was/is the "Ultimate Old Timer" *#1*

The *founder-creator* of *CPF* (or was it a small group)

Anyone know the story: Got to be a story there.
Bet allot of newbies & oldtimers would like to hear!


P.S. I thought CPF was much older. 
My CJ 7 is a 1984!


----------



## Flying Turtle

Still here and closing in on three years. There's fewer lights that I want now (should be after all I've bought), but my interest is still there. The new lights coming down the pike should be better than ever.

Geoff


----------



## Phaserburn

Still gamely hanging in there. I think much of the "burn out" is because of the waning new product fever that typically, and joyfully, grips the CPF community. The question for me is, do I still enjoy using, modding and optimizing my flashlight collection daily? For me, the answer is still yes, so onwards and upwards...

Besides, the next big product, be it led, incan, battery, etc, anxiously awaits us all...


----------



## nightgaunt

I, too, remeber when MM sandwiches were the best! I haven't been around too long, but I've come-and-gone in spurts. Seen and learned a lot! I really respect and admire a lot of the "oldtimers" and the knowledge they have brought to CPF...hope to see more folks stick around!!


----------



## bjn70

Could it be "forum disease"?

After people have been on a forum for awhile, somebody gets into an argument with somebody else, namecalling begins, everybody gets mad and stomps away in disgust, leaving the newbies wondering what just went on. I've seen it in every forum I've been on.

Of course people DO get tired of talking about lights and decide to go somewhere to talk about bikes or knives or watches or whatever...


----------



## Size15's

There was a story about CPF Member No.1
It was no assigned for a long time.

As for stomping away of the oldtimers:
 
Why didn't they tell me?!
I can stomp!!


----------



## Lebkuecher

I never belong to a forum before the CPF and I must say I’ve always been very impressed with how well people treat each other here. I think the “oldtimers” did a great job setting the overall tone for the CPF. Of course a lot thanks goes to Sasha and the moderators as well.


----------



## tvodrd

Size15's said:


> There was a story about CPF Member No.1
> It was no assigned for a long time.
> 
> As for stomping away of the oldtimers:
> 
> Why didn't they tell me?!
> I can stomp!!



I've seen those '15s, and compared to my 13s, they can indeed "stomp!"  CPF is the closest thing to a home I have anymore. 

Larry


----------



## vcal

This coming Friday I'll have been hanging around here 5 years. -And I'm only member #121. I have quit and come back many times. 

p.s. I think Craig Johnson/LedMuseum is member # 6 or 8 -or something like that.


----------



## Lips

Your # shows 57 ???


Still no clues to who was # 1 or the founder.

What happened?????


----------



## Jumpmaster

Lips said:


> Your # shows 57 ???
> 
> 
> Still no clues to who was # 1 or the founder.
> 
> What happened?????




Well, earlier in this same thread, someone stated that #1 was reserved for administrative purposes. If it's like my BB software, the name of that account is "administrator"...

JM-99


----------



## rastaman

JonSidneyB said:


> When I look out on CPF,
> 
> I see a sea of people who have been out here less than a year. It is good to have those people but I only seem to see a few posters that go back further than that. We seem to be missing many active people from the first couple of years of CPF. Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.




i lost my real account (from the year 2000/2001) in the arc vs. hds wars 


artar.


----------



## Lunal_Tic

Here's an old thread about user #1 and how CPF started: How Did This All Begin?

A bit more history: Happy 2nd CPF Anniversery Sasha 

And more recent: DavidW, where are you? 

Have fun catching up. Hope this helps.  
-LT


----------



## Roy

Well....the elves have been busy! My membership number used to be 1555 but is apparently now 561! I seem to remember some house cleaning of unused membership numbers some time back. :thinking:


----------



## JonSidneyB

how are you finding those numbers....I can't figure out how to find mine to see if it changed.


----------



## greenLED

bjn70 said:


> After people have been on a forum for awhile, somebody gets into an argument with somebody else, namecalling begins, everybody gets mad and stomps away in disgust, leaving the newbies wondering what just went on. I've seen it in every forum I've been on.



Ah! That's what's so amazing about CPF! We've had a couple of those, but the community spirit, goodwill, and honesty among CPF members is stronger. (Plus we have "that place downstairs" to iron out those "little" differences :devil: ).

Yup, what JonSidneyB said. I tried the right-click thingy but I can't see my #.


----------



## sunspot

I guess I'm an old timer. My join number was 641 before the purge. I'm lurking almost everyday and I've become much more selective in my light buying. I don't post much on any forums lately as I've become very ill from my treatmemt of HCV (Hepatitus C Virus). I'm on week 45 of 48 weeks of tx. My health should come back in a few months and then I can become more active on CPF.
I still love this place and the people on it.

Edit. greenLED, your number shows as 4508. JSB, you are 178.


----------



## JonSidneyB

Ha...I am 178


----------



## greenLED

Luff said:


> put your cursor over your username and right click ... don't move your cursor. *Your member number appears in the browser's status bar ...* you're still #7.



4508!! Pdfffff!! I thought I was much lower than that. Maybe, but I'm near the top on the post count! (which means I spend too much time here - back to work!!  )


----------



## KC2IXE

greenLED said:


> 4508!! Pdfffff!! I thought I was much lower than that. Maybe, but I'm near the top on the post count! (which means I spend too much time here - back to work!!  )



Never realized I was as low a number as I am - 142!


----------



## Nerd

So many different types of light are available now whereas they have to be custom made in the past. I've settled down on my fav few "cheap but good" lights and tried really hard to be contended with what I have.


----------



## Lips

Thanks Lunal Tic



Lunal_Tic said:


> Here's an old thread about user #1 and how CPF started: How Did This All Begin?
> 
> A bit more history: Happy 2nd CPF Anniversery Sasha
> 
> And more recent: DavidW, where are you?
> 
> Have fun catching up. Hope this helps.
> -LT


----------



## Skyline

Hi, I guess it's time for me to check in as well, although not sure if anyone remembers me.  I caught wind of CPF on BFC I believe. I was also an early fan of Brock's web site. 

CPF doesn't quite capture my attention as much as it used to, but I'm still poking around the LED Forum pretty regularly. Is CPF IRC still around? I haven't tried that in ages too.

Btw, Jon, I was thinking about whether I should get the Fenix L1P. What do you think? Will it be an improvement on my TnC AA 350mA? 

toodles from #15 (I think it was originally #12 but got bumped up during one of the upgrades??)


----------



## dano

I'm still here, one of the original invitees from Usenet rec.knives, where this CPF idea all started....


--dan


----------



## JonSidneyB

Skyline,

CPF chat is alive and well.

I wish you oldtimers would post more often.


----------



## JonSidneyB

Hmmm,

We could have a CPF ghezers clup or oldtimers club.


----------



## Lips

Had to be a great story there! Reality is stranger than fiction sometimes.

*Mystery - Drama - Intrigue*

Founder leaving without any post notifications about himself leaving or formal procedure for transfering ownership and control of CPF. Kinda mysterious. His last few post give no clues to his leaving and his very last post was about an approaching Hurricane, then silence.

Where has the oldtimer DavidW(#5) gone off to. Anyone talked to David or heard how he is doing.


I guess the same kinds of things happen all over the world with typical businesses all the time. Gotta take care of business. Kuddos to the new Entrepreneur!




Lunal_Tic said:


> Here's an old thread about user #1 and how CPF started: How Did This All Begin?
> 
> A bit more history: Happy 2nd CPF Anniversery Sasha
> 
> And more recent: DavidW, where are you?
> 
> Have fun catching up. Hope this helps.
> -LT


----------



## nekomane

Lunal_Tic said:


> Here's an old thread about user #1 and how CPF started: How Did This All Begin?


Phew... reading my post there now is quite embarassing, though I have not lost the enthusiasm and am still as much a newbie as I was back then


----------



## Icebreak

Where did all the oldtimers go?

They are forever bound to the universe of flashlights. Many of them are residing just above the stratosphere of torches where the good photons pass by. As these oldtimers locomote on their appointed ways, occasionally an unusual glimmer from below catches their attention.

They may give a nod or a word.

-----------

- Jeff


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That's a nice thought, Jeff.


----------



## tvodrd

They have _transcended._ (If you're a SG1 fan.)

Larry


----------



## js

I wasn't going to post to this thread since I am not, by any definition, a CPF old-timer or veteran. My member number is like 4751 or something!

However, recently (past few months) I have noticed that I am not jumping into the fray quite as much, and will let most threads just pass by. So much of it is just a repeat! I bet there are two dozen threads asking what the life of a P60 lamp assembly is! And at least a dozen asking what the difference bewteen xenon and halogen is, and so on. Lots and lots of the same discussions and arguments, and a person can just get tired of it. So the torch gets passed to a new generation of uppity and vocal CPFers.  :devil:

But I suspect that a LOT of the "old timers" are still around, checking in on a regular basis. A month ago I was doing some hard-core searching of CPF--and I mean *real* searching! Not just relying on the search function to do it all for you. I was going back to the pages in the forums when the first A2's were available and reading all the info on the A2--manually. And I was pleasantly surprised to see green dots next to a lot of names. Brock was online, pk was on line (although maybe he's not an old-timer?), dano was on-line, and so on.

The old timers are largely here I bet, like the collective unconsious wisdom, which will come to the fore when needed.

I can certainly empathize with a desire to back away from lots of active posting, and ease into more of a low-key role. I really hope to be able to dig myself out from underneath all of this modding work and just relax and hang out on CPF sometime in the next several months. (fingers crossed).


----------



## The_LED_Museum

tvodrd said:


> They have _transcended._ (If you're a SG1 fan.)
> 
> Larry


*Indeed.* {Spoken like Teal'c}


----------



## greenLED

js said:


> However, recently (past few months) I have noticed that I am not jumping into the fray quite as much, and will let most threads just pass by. So much of it is just a repeat! I bet there are two dozen threads asking what the life of a P60 lamp assembly is! And at least a dozen asking what the difference bewteen xenon and halogen is, and so on. Lots and lots of the same discussions and arguments, and a person can just get tired of it. So the torch gets passed to a new generation of uppity and vocal CPFers.  :devil:



It certainly feels that way. I'm trying to do more of my own stuff nowdays, but I just can't ignore the repeat questions (especially when the search function is dead). I've done the "manual search", and it's fun, but... :green:


----------



## Quickbeam

I guess I qualify as one of the "Old Timers"... I was introduced to LEDs for illumination by CPF and originally started my site to show off some of my very simple mods... Then I started doing reviews... The rest is history.

I'm spending so much time just working on my site I generally don't have time to keep up with everything (anything?) going on at CPF except in the Reviews forum where I moderate. Heck, I didn't even know there was a CPF edition PeakLED light until I received one in the mail today!!! Yikes!


----------



## BentHeadTX

I started lurking in Jul/Aug 02 and joined in Sep 02... am I an oldtimer? My original number was 2420 so I suppose not. Arc AAA/LS series, Surefire L1 and the new Luxeon mods... a few months passed and the Luxeon sandwiches for minimags hit the scene. My original BB500 sandwiched minimag was the hook and BB400 Q3L and BB500 R2H lights followed. 

I would say that the Luxeon LED is what drove CPF in the early days, the latest bins, electronics and optics were big news as the technology matured. It is amusing that the highest obtainable LuxeonI bin is still R after over two-and-a-half years! The rare early 2003 LuxeonV X bin is still rare allowing the manufactuers to intergrate them into flashlights. Luxeon progress paused for a few years and it slowed the pace of modding advancement. 

Could it be that the wild west fun of the early Luxeon days is what drew the "old timers"? One way to find out is the upcoming K2 and the buzz it will bring. After a 3 year stall in Luxeon advancement, the upcoming K2 should rope some of the old timers back into the fold. 

For 2006, I will be concentrating on the Mods section to see how the K2 plays out... time for some 3 or 4 K2 lithium-ion powered Mags to roll out. 

40 month CPF geezer!


----------



## BentHeadTX

Hmmmm,
My CPF number changed from 2420 to 916 ...


----------



## cave dave

Member #230 checking in. I was probably always a lurker what with only 638 posts in over 4 yrs. Every now I check in, I got sucked back in this year with the Fenix and now the StenLight. The Fenix is really good. It blows away the original ARC LS, which I owned for a very brief period of time. It also led me to sell my Lambda Illuminator, one of ther very first LS Mods available to purchase through CPF. Whatever happend to Lambda, Is he still modding? Anybody remember that Alaskan guy who was making direct drive mods in late 2001 who got so pissed off at CPF that he deleted every single one of his posts? What was his user name?

Back when I joined about the only white LED lights were photons and Direct drives from CC Crane and a general rule of thumb was that they would cost about $10 per installed 5mm LED. Long plastic suckers that would set you back $80 for 8LED running on 3AAs.
Nowdays I don't even know what a K2 LED is. Haven't bothered looking it up. Maybe I'll check back in a couple months to see if there are any K2 light in production. I'm still waiting for a single AA headlamp to come out 

A couple things that drive me away are:
1) The obsesion of the vocal minority posters with more power and thow and damn the runtime. I was always more interested in the practical lights.
2) The white wall hunters - enough said
3) Every time some newby asked for the best pocket, camping, hiking, etc light 9 out of 10 responders would say how the best light was a custom unobtanium pocket rocket that cost $270. 

It was exciting back in the early days wasn't it, back when you could actually own every single decent LED light on the market. Now the market is just flooded and most lights aren't worth the trouble to even read the review.

PS I blame Peter G and the ARC AAA and the LS development for really getting me into the Forums. I read every Arc post back in those days. I still use an Arc AAA practically everyday, and really don't think its been topped for pure functionality. I think I got here from Brocks Site as well.


----------



## Unicorn

I guess I'm an old timer here. Joined in Sep. of 2000, member #27. Not a massive poster though, mostly 'cause my knowledge is not nearly as broad or as deep as many here.


----------



## Klaus

I once had #6xx and now got upgraded to #2xx - seems some housekeeping was doen when switching to the new BBS software.

I found CPF in summer of 2001 when I had multiple MiniMag bulbs blow out when doing some hobby level cave crawling in south france - my search for explanations found Craigs and Brocks site and then led to CCF - only to register a while later - then on to buy one of the first run ARC kits and built my first MiniMag Luxeon LED light using the basic ZLT+ driver design put together by Rene from Switzerland for me who is one other long lost early member.

For me the reason for my just sporadic visits in the last year or so are a) family b) job c) some CPF specific reasons partly mentioned in this thread already.

Its still great though and as time permits I drop in (or out)

Thx

Klaus


----------



## Graham

Harrumph.
See signature..


----------



## SilverFox

I came to CPF after reading many reviews on Craig's site (LED Museum).

Upon my arrival at CPF, I was warmly welcomed by Darell and Ryan (Saaby). Thank you for your warm welcome and I believe you set a standard concerning behavior and attitude. I have tried to conduct myself accordingly.

I came in search of better IR illumination... and ended up testing batteries - go figure... 

When I grow up, I hope to aspire to being an old geezer, :nana: but for now, I am simply a teste... 

Tom


----------



## McGizmo

Graham!!!!!  :wave:

Where did all the old timers go? Well one just checked in! 

I don't consider myself an oldtimer; just old and tired. 

I used to make reference to groundhogs day (the Bill Murry movie) and the repetitive nature of the forum and how one is willing to type the same information only so many times.........

I was introduced to CPF by a couple members who prodded me into joining. CPF was my first and only foray into an online community and it felt real akward placing my first post. Thanks or blame to guys like Graham and Darell, I was welcomed to this group of goofballs and in the early days, I was wiping my keyboard off after spraying it with coffee through my nose quite often! :nana:

I saw JS's post on searching on the A2. I remember meeting PK for the first time and not long after, he let me mess around with a A2 well before they finally came out. I wrote a review that took a fair amount of key strokes and time and I doubt JS even found it! 

"Been there, Done that; let the Newbie speak out and carry the baton forward". --- If this makes sense then I think this explains some of the absense in current posts by older or long time members.

CPF has grown considerably since I have been around and the size and volume of information is staggering!! The SSL industry is still an infant and technology will continue to bring new and better components to those of us interested in their use and applications. 

CPF has grown to the extent that simple modding in the garage with hand tools has been overshadowed by small custom production runs of homebrewed ideas. The little town of CPF has become a big city with traffic congestion, billboards, heavy commerce and politics driven by ego and profit. Time marches on and the clock will not turn back. A footnote in my personal history on CPF is the fact that for quite a while, I was showing mods but not interested in selling them or making stuff to sell to others. My first sale was a part I had modded and to a certain, newbie at the time, fellow in Hawaii; proceeds to a benefit for CPF funding. There has been a lot of water as well as debris under the bridge since then! :green:

CPF has a firm foundation and incredible resources within. Tomorrow's CPF will have the appearance and look that the painters and builders active today choose to create and construct as the "latest" layer. 

Rest assured, this thread like so many others will repeat itself but with a new vocal cast and a scattering of young as well as old members who choose to participate. In the good "old days" this thread would get hijacked late in the evening by Darrel and Graham and TexWest and take off on some spontaneous tangent!  In the AM, one could check in and see where the night shift took the threads!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Graham!




Long time no see... :wow:


----------



## grnamin

Can I be considered an oldtimer based on my join date, not my "prolific" posting? (I'm a lurker, not a poster.)  It is solely because of CPF that my flashlight-related purchases have equalled, if not exceeded, my knife and other gadget purchases combined. With CPF, there will never be a dark place in this world, well, at least not for long. :rock:


----------



## Ginseng

Well,

I only joined in 2003 so that doesn't make me an old timer. However, 4,000 some-odd posts suggests I might have been in the thick of things for a while. But like many of the folks here have already posted, interest in the bright seems to come in cycles. For me, with grad school and family, I found those cycles taking me ever further away from lights. 

As for the other reason, I did an awful lot of fun work with incandescents in my time here. And as poor Jim Sexton has heard from me many a time, when one can look back on events of nigh a year ago with wistful nostalgia, maybe it's time to move on. I fulfilled dreams and made friendships here...and maybe that's good enough.

Wilkey


----------



## tvodrd

Wilkey, I'm still going strong. (CPF is what I have left of a _family,_ afterall.) I wish I had the opportunity to meet you in person at the last two milkeyspit get-togethers I was lucky enough to to attend! You pioneered some good stuff here! I understand we all move on eventually. 

Larry


----------



## Ginseng

tvodrd said:


> Wilkey, I'm still going strong. (CPF is what I have left of a _family,_ afterall.) I wish I had the opportunity to meet you in person at the last two milkeyspit get-togethers I was lucky enough to to attend! You pioneered some good stuff here! I understand we all move on eventually.
> 
> Larry



Hi Larry,

I share your sentiments. I just don't check in here much anymore. But if someone makes a note of contacting me for the next one, I'll bring all my "legacy lights." Maybe we can even get Jim Sexton to drive on down. 

Sometimes it feels pretty darn strange rummaging through the old parts bins.

Wilkey


----------



## Zelandeth

Not really an oldtimer (2874 being my member number if I remember correctly). Haven't been hugely active of late. Mainly due to being very busy with work, and my main enthusiasm at the moment being on the historic lighting and lamp collecting (it shifts from that to flashlight collecting and back again periodically). Plus I'm in the process of adding a lot of my collection to my site - and that all takes time!

Still here, just quiet a lot of the time.


----------



## CiTY

I would think I'm a "mid" timer. Same old stuff, life got busy (new born). I don't have the time to read all the post like I used too. When I check in, I just read a few topics.


----------



## Graham

Hiya everyone. Yeah, I'm still around, poking my nose in now and then.

Pretty busy these days though - new family addition, for starters..


----------



## [email protected]

Graham said:


> Pretty busy these days though - new family addition, for starters..


----------



## arab

Hi there from 252,

I joined in September '01 but was never a very prolific poster. Like Graham (Hi Graham!) things upset me a little some time ago and I lost (most of my) interest.

Bad memories include (the now departed) Davidw telling us all to, eh, go away. I was also very sad at the treatment handed out to Peter when ARC started going under - I thought the CPF was bigger than that.

But I also remember the good times. Using the search function to check my history I came across these 2 threads that I started:

My first serious mod (includes changing an LED light into a surf board):
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6210

And the shock exposure that Darell and Saaby were the same person !!! 
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=14242

Maybe things were less serious then. And Graham, I see that you contributed to both of these threads - although the links to your most famous G-clamp always-on facility are broken :-( 

Yes, I also find I don't have the time for such threads anymore. No 3 due anyday now ...

All the best for the future.


----------



## Graham

Thank you, Bart.

Ahh, the G-Clamp. Yes, brings back memories. When men were men and mods were, um, wierd.
Just went back and fixed the links, for the sake of, well, no good reason really..

For the sake of the young 'uns, here are the examples of the application of high technology we used to facilitate an always-on feature in the original Freelight:

Hmm, looks like Darell broke his image links too. Of course, his Freelight mod casts mine into shadow..

The sleek, aerodynamic version:





The heavy duty version:


----------



## McGizmo

Now we're cooking!!!  This was back when we took this art serious!! And yes, sheep were afraid! 

Graham,
Your pics reminded me of my attempt at efficient and practical tactical pocket power:







Blind 'em with your choice of a NewBeam or ArcAAA and then follow up with the "punch"! :thumbsup:


----------



## tvodrd

Sheep Lie!

I don't consider myself an old timer. I got to meet DavidW at the SHOT Show before last. I find it difficult to believe the poster above me only predates me by seven months! :nana: We are all lucky for the progress in personal illumination tools that has ocurred in the last three years! May it continue! (The speed bumps do make for some entertainment!)

Larry


----------



## Graham

Ah yes, Don has come up with some truly innovative designs. Many of his early ideas were the subject of much discussion, not to mention excuses for Darell to make silly posts. Actually, I think Darell made the silly posts regardless..

In fact, one of Don's double-ended jobbies motivated me to come up with this, after literally seconds of painstaking research and development:

Behold, the 4AA dual colour Arc LS:






Who needs fancy metal lathes and milling stuff when you have double sided tape and no pride?


----------



## tvodrd

Graham. Darell hasn't changed, and Don suggested I mod my Beast. I oblighed with some duct tape and a bunch of small lights taped around the bezel.  (pic's long gone.  ) I sincerely wish I had found the place earlier!

Larry


----------



## McGizmo

Damn Graham! Good to see you back here!!! :nana:






Larry, the problem is when the sheep refuse to lie! :green:


----------



## Graham

Baaaaah.

Good to see you too Don. I must say I've missed a lot of the sillyness which went on around here..

Larry - duct tape is what modding is all about, I reckon. All this fancy stuff with machined bodies and custom circuit boards and reflectors is over-rated, I say.

In fact, that pic of my 2-headed Arc LS is version 2. Version 1 utilised that other staple item of the true modder and DIYer, black electrical tape.


----------



## AlexGT

Who are u calling oldtimers, I would say earlier flashaholics LOL.

I would like to thank CPF for being such a nice place to hang out, even if I dont post much, I love to lurk around and see what is happening.

I remember being a number less than 50 on the old forum. 

Glad to have found this place almost 5 years ago.

AlexGT


----------



## Kiessling

Hey guys ... nice to see ya all post again ... even if it's only for a little "good old days melancholia"   :wave:

And nope, Darell hasn't really changed. There once was hope, but it long vanished with the winds ... :sick2: 

bernie


----------



## MY

I guess as Member # 133, I am probably one of the older timers. I concur with most of what has already been said in the previous posts. I also found CPF through Brock's site. I remember my first real LED - one of the handmade Eternalights - and it blew me away. I tried getting one of HDS's headlights but they were always out of stock - a sign of things to come for desirable lights. At one time, my wife threatened bodily harm since I was spending so much time on the board. This was when Peter was just about to release the LS and I had to have one. I fondly remember Saaby, Telephony, Darrel, Peter G. and others as we bantered back and forth about nothing in particular. I eagerly posted my adventures to far off corners of the world and how my lights performed.

But now this family's growing pains have made many move on. After the ARC-HDS-Peak, Mr. Bulk-TW soap operas, it was quite evident that the gentel nature of the past has matured into something that is now new to me. In fact, whenever I get the chance to log on to the board, I feel as if I am the newbie. Not only have the names changed, but the topics are new, the lights are new, and the discussions are more serious in nature. 

Perhaps it is me that has changed.

I still enjoy the time I spend on CPF but it is now entertainment whereas in the past, it was much more than that.

Regards.


----------



## jayflash

Kiessling expressed my sentiments, too. Many of the old timers were still around when I joined and I miss the regulars who no longer appear - thanks for giving us one more post. 

The CPF has changed as rapidly as the technology that spawned it.


----------



## nightshade

Its been good to see many of the names here, I've enjoyed and learned from many of the posts by Graham, Wylie, Shankus and many others. Thanks to you all, don't be a stranger.


----------



## Wylie

:wave:
I thought people would be taking about how a fish had got the best of me by now. 
Still kicking here!
Keepin it real Bright,
Wylie


----------



## Icebreak

The white bass, stripers and hybrids are running. It's hard to stay at work today.


----------



## axolotls

JonSidneyB said:


> When I look out on CPF,
> 
> I see a sea of people who have been out here less than a year. It is good to have those people but I only seem to see a few posters that go back further than that. We seem to be missing many active people from the first couple of years of CPF. Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.




who ya callin old? i ought'a ..i ought'a..



Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wylie

Almost warm enough here to break another fishing rod with the sturgeon. I got a new R and D model I'll be breaking in this year. You should see this thing, one rod builder that seen the blank in North Carolina said it was Magic. 
Screem drags and no snags!


----------



## Darell

Icebreak said:


> The white bass, stripers and *hybrids* are running. It's hard to stay at work today.


Hey! I just caught one of them hybrids last week! I had no idea they were running this time of year.


----------



## JonSidneyB

We need the oldtimers back more than ever right now.


----------



## Darell

Graham said:


> Hmm, looks like Darell broke his image links too. Of course, his Freelight mod casts mine into shadow..



So this week, this _old timer[/] who barely gets on any more, has read like one thread. This one. And look, I'm featured! And Graham's back!

Just for you, I stayed up late to dig up that picture from long, long ago.



_


----------



## Darell

And while I was in the Graham archives, I found these gems!


----------



## Icebreak

Suhweeet hybrid, Darell. Articificial lure or live bait?


----------



## InfidelCastro

Total noob here though my registration date is deceiving.

I only started becoming a 'regular' poster here about 6 months ago or so after the forum software upgrade.

I hated the old forum software. Had other interests at the time as well which consumed me much more. Electronics has been a consuming interest as of late.

Been into computers and things of that nature for about 8 years now, but never really got much deeper into actual electrical devices until recently.


----------



## Darell

Icebreak said:


> Suhweeet hybrid, Darell. Articificial lure or live bait?



* Credit *

Draws them like flies to poop.


----------



## Icebreak

:laughing:


----------



## rscanady

:bow: :bow: :bow: :thanks: to all the "old timers", I cant imagine what this place would be like without your pathfinding!


Ryan


----------



## BentHeadTX

Good to hear from the old timers, back when duct tape was a mod :thumbsup: 

As a "mid-timer" in CPF speak, it is fun to look back when anything with a Luxeon was hot... Arc AAA's ruled the world and McGizmo started playing around with a lathe. Harrassed Wayne into building sandwiches and the blinding feeling when the minimag was first fired up. 

Years later, I still like the modded lights and customs. MillerMods, Andrew Wynn and DSpeck are getting my money this year. Still don't have a Surefire but behold the power of a modded mag! My lighting needs have almost reached saturation but there is always a mod out there to make it a little brighter, a little longer runtime and a little more interesting. 

In ten years, my friends will look at my original minimag mod and laugh... then I can sip my mint julep, lean back in my rocker for one of those "back in the day" stories of a 5D Mag punching the amps to a weird creation called the Cyan luxeonV and minimags that did not heat up tungsten.


----------



## Christoph

Didn't the first sandwiches have fruit names green apple or somethin' or was it just different colors for different drive levels.I remember supplying my coworkers with sandwiches when there was only the arc ls out there.


----------



## BentHeadTX

Christoph said:


> Didn't the first sandwiches have fruit names green apple or somethin' or was it just different colors for different drive levels.I remember supplying my coworkers with sandwiches when there was only the arc ls out there.



Christoph,
Yes, I recall they were named yellow (400mA), green (500mA) and violet (666mA) or something like that. I was always partial to the green 500mA BBs... The first time I cranked up a BB500 minimag... I knew this new hobby would cost me a lot of money before I was done! 
Just checked the sandwich shoppe thread and those posts go back to August 2002! Wonder what happened to Tater Rocket?


----------



## BentHeadTX

Christoph,
Been reading the Sandwich Shoppe thread about everything you wanted to know about Madmax, Badboy etc and came about my first post concerning my BB500 minimag! Here is a flashback from the past!

Hey Wayne,
I am back from my travels and my BB500 Mag with Kroll switch has blinded quite a few folks!



Some guy asked me were to get one (he hunts and loves the BB500) I told him they are not exactly production and how many does he need. He told me he wanted a thousand of them .... I told him who you were and about CPF so.... hmmmmm, why would a hunter want a thousand of them? He offered me some serious $$$ for the BB500 but, no dice!



Gotta love your first LS, sorta like your first love (after 5-10 minutes it is warm like your first love) Now for a Wizard with a 5W SE....


That was posted in December, 2002... and luxeons still get warm like your first love.


----------



## LuxLuthor

OK, my last old thread resurrection. It is just great to see the names of who was around oh so long ago.


----------



## Unicorn

LuxLuthor said:


> OK, my last old thread resurrection. It is just great to see the names of who was around oh so long ago.




Now that is some serious thread necromancy! Skimming through this did bring back a few memories. This place has grown quite a bit. From a few hobbyist geeks, to kinda even being almost mainstream. I've seen reviews posted here referenced in brocures and ads.


----------



## fasteddie

Member #669 here. I'd say that makes me an old timer. Kind of a second wave old timer. There's at least 11K members now.


----------



## Badbeams3

I was member #33...KenB. Later I upgraded myself to the way cool Badbeams. I also found this place through Brock`s site...THANKS BROCK 

I lose interest every so often...come back again...cycle. I learned to type here. Along with acheiving my now perfect spelling. 

Nothing much to add...still a fun place. Still broke. 

Regarding DavidW...last I knew he was in Tampa Florida working as a salesman at a Ford dealership on Dale Mabry hwy. 

I would love to remenise but need to go wash my face...take my wrinkle cream off :wave:


----------



## TedTheLed

...reminisce.

#14 former.

:welcome:

yep, after all these years, they now make a flashlight prettty much the way I always wanted it. 

thanks Brock.


----------



## js

Another blast from the past! LOL! This was an enjoyable read. I had forgotten that I posted to this thread.

I also noticed along the way this little bit from the man himself:



McGizmo said:


> . . .
> 
> I saw JS's post on searching on the A2. I remember meeting PK for the first time and not long after, he let me mess around with a A2 well before they finally came out. I wrote a review that took a fair amount of key strokes and time and I doubt JS even found it!
> 
> . . .



In point of fact I did find Don's wonderful thread, I just hadn't finished with my A2 review at this point, I don't think.

But, the thing is that because the forum has gone through some migrations and transformations, all the old threads from the "old timers" are inaccessible from the search function. Or at least that used to be the case. Hence the reason Don doubted I would find his thread.

So, in a practical vein, let me mention that for those new members who want to pan for gold in the waters of the past, one of the best ways to do it is to search for threads started by, or posted to by, an old timer. Fire up the advanced search, set the poster to McGizmo, narrow down the forum, select the radial button that gives your results as threads, and let 'er rip. You will get an amazing list of threads! This is how I started my research for my A2 review. This exact way. I figured that if Don didn't post to an A2 thread back then, I didn't much care about it for that first iteration. And that was a good assumption. So many great threads in a manageable number of search results pages.

Later I went through and went back in time to really manually search the forums for the times when the A2 was new and exciting and controversial.

There are a lot of gold nuggets out there in that river of the past. So many. Searching on a poster like "McGizmo" or "Ginseng" or "Doug S" and etc. is the very best way I know how to pan for that gold. And after that, painfully, manually searching, forum page after forum page, back in time. It's an amazing thing to do if you have the time and patience for it.


----------



## Frenchyled

Hi oldtimers 

I am still here and there, and it's a pleasure to read about oldtimers :welcome:

How many oldtimers will post now in this thread, let me see 

:wave:


----------



## [email protected]

#911 originally, and obviously still here.


----------



## Phaserburn

I've been here almost 6.5 years; does that qualify as an old-timer?

lovecpf


----------



## js

Phaserburn said:


> I've been here almost 6.5 years; does that qualify as an old-timer?
> 
> lovecpf



Well I think so!

I remember buying my first B/S/T light from you, Phaserburn! A TigerLight Gold FBOP. Little did I know where THAT would lead!

:bow: :bow: :bow:

Thank you, ye Oldye Tymer you!


----------



## greenLED

js said:


> There are a lot of gold nuggets out there in that river of the past. So many. Searching on a poster like "McGizmo" or "Ginseng" or "Doug S" and etc. is the very best way I know how to pan for that gold. And after that, painfully, manually searching, forum page after forum page, back in time. It's an amazing thing to do if you have the time and patience for it.


I've done that several times. On the last forum migration (yes, there was one a couple of years back), we lost the indexing for those old threads, so browsing each page of the archives is the only way to find those gold nuggets (assuming you know what you're looking for and the thread title is informative enough. It's actually kinda fun to do. 

Does 5 yrs on CPF qualify me as an old-timer? Hope not!


----------



## Badbeams3

Phaserburn said:


> I've been here almost 6.5 years; does that qualify as an old-timer?
> 
> lovecpf



You bet! Pull up your wheelchair. Nurse! Get this man an IV drip...on me


----------



## js

greenLED,

Indeed! Although, while the indexing might not work, thus meaning you can't search on title or post _words_, you can still search on poster username. That information is necessarily indexed, regardless. When a migration is done, that information MUST be preserved and passed on from one software package to the other. So, it's still viable. Hence my confusing talk of the search not working after a certain way back in time, and my suggestion to search on username!


----------



## roguesw

Old timer checking in.
I was away from the forum twice since I have been a member, first time for a year and the second time, for a few months.
Some classic threads I remember always involved controversy. aka ARC, MrBulk etc
good times.
I feel the forum now has changed a lot, with a lot more commercial things, but on the flipside
there are more modders out there and the modding level is now in the stratosphere.
I remember a popular mod was just changing bulbs, 
now modders are creating entire new flashlights and releasing them in limited runs, <200 pieces. And the quality of work is up too,
I remember articles discussing aluminum foil as fixits, now we are dissassembing the parts and engineering them to be better and last a long time.
If you see some of the builds out there, they no doubt will last at least a decade's worth of use.


----------



## BVH

I keep thinking I'm fairly new around here but my goodness, its been just about 5 years now and I enjoy it here today just as much as back when I joined.


----------



## qip

i would love to hear how much the old timers have invested into silly flashlights including batteries, accessories ,parts etc. lovecpf maybe a good down payment on a house or at least enough to buy a brand new car


----------



## Beretta1526

CPF is one of the first forums I had joined. I joined (in a fit of disgust with eBay) as JoeCool, I think, which it was but it was early 2001. I think my reasoning was because I was sick of the lousy performance of my Mini-Mag and wanted a brighter, more consistent beam. Dat2zip's Sandwiches cured that eventually.

I was a lurker because I was heavily into restoring 80's video games and the like and was still spending way too much time on eBay buying and selling parts and such. I joined to look for info and contact a couple people. Later that year, I moved to another state and things were a little nutty for a couple years and my account got deleted in a consolidation.

In '03, I just started over since I couldn't get into my old account. I picked this user ID and it's been nuts ever since. IIRC, I re-joined because use of the Luxeon was getting a little more common and I wanted something different/new. The Luxeon was still being improved and developed, what seemed to be on the fly, and the LED lighting market was starting to get exciting. Before I knew it, I was hip-deep in it.

Call me "busy" now, I suppose. I'm on here and there, mostly lurking. Most days, I don't even have time for much other than work.

.


----------



## cy

first few posts on cpf proper in sometime.... been visiting UG more. 

amazing how much time I used to spend on modding lights vs now days almost none. burned out ...

Amazing how much Arc Flashlight parts I've still got laying around. enough to make up a few thousand Arc Flashlights


----------



## BentHeadTX

cy,
It has been awhile. Just for fun I dug up my dat2zip BB400 Q4 light with a mighty Luxeon Q bin screaming at 416mA. The minimag has a Kroll tail clicky and a custom made bezel extension to hold a longer reflector. AR glass lens finishes it off and it still works great. That minimag served me well from 2002 to 2005 and the 35 lumens it generates are decent for basic things. Total cost for the light was around $85 but it is a classic and served me well. 
Once the Crees came out, my modding requirements fell off steeply. Still want an XR-G to mod a bike light I have but not in a hurry.


----------



## nekomane

I did not consider myeslf an oldtimer when the OP started this thread, 
but have hanged around long enough to be a mid timer now.

Lurked for a few months before joining and remember very fondly 
of the friendly, intimate atmosphere of that time.

There were not as many lights as now, and interests were not as 
diversified. 
It was easy to recoginize most members. Off topic banter and fluff 
posts were enjoyable and even welcomed.

Still lurk daily and post what I can though!

cy, you posted feeling burnt out years ago but are still sticking around. 
I know where you are coming from, but it is good to see you posting 
Cheers!


----------



## Icebreak

Back in the old days things were a little different. You could get free shipping to anywhere in the world. SureFire sent all new members a brand new 6P within a week after joining. Everyone could spell Darell's name and we all did pretty much what he said so it worked out well. DavidW. was a little bit flirty. Sasha had a huge crush on me. 

The board was much smaller and intimate. If you liked somebody's post you sent 'em a six pack of beer. If you acted up Empath would actually come to your house and give you a proper moderating for a good 20 to 30 minutes. And nobody fibbed about anything.


----------



## geepondy

Well as I have posted either in this thread or some other, when I first joined, there were far more incandescent flashlight posts then LED. Back then before Surefire started enforcing MAP, you could get some (for Surefire) good deals and I bought a few E2's for about $55 and a couple E1s for about $40. A couple are still in use by family members, still in incandescent form. Texas Tactical Supply saw a lot of my business.


----------



## Size15's

Icebreak said:


> Back in the old days things were a little different. You could get free shipping to anywhere in the world. SureFire sent all new members a brand new 6P within a week after joining. Everyone could spell Darell's name and we all did pretty much what he said so it worked out well. DavidW. was a little bit flirty. Sasha had a huge crush on me.
> 
> The board was much smaller and intimate. If you liked somebody's post you sent 'em a six pack of beer. If you acted up Empath would actually come to your house and give you a proper moderating for a good 20 to 30 minutes. And nobody fibbed about anything.


We took it in turns to be Empath... Those were the days... :devil:


----------



## greenLED

BentHeadTX said:


> cy,
> It has been awhile. Just for fun I dug up my dat2zip BB400 Q4 light with a mighty Luxeon Q bin screaming at 416mA. The minimag has a Kroll tail clicky ...


I still have one of those! I took the sammie out the other day thinking I could swap it out for a P4, but why would I do that? It works just great and there's a bit of history attached to it.


----------



## roguesw

qip said:


> i would love to hear how much the old timers have invested into silly flashlights including batteries, accessories ,parts etc. lovecpf maybe a good down payment on a house or at least enough to buy a brand new car



Actually, things could be done fairly cheap a few years back. We never heard of flashlights costing 4 digits. 

The cost of CR123's have risen. I remember buying them back in 2004 for less than $1 each incl shipping from battery station for a pack of 50. 

The LED drive current in those days were low, when the McLux line came out, they were using Luxeon bat wings and Luxeon 1s and Luxeon 3s, drive currents were 350mA. So a single CR123 lasted a long time. Now, we are in full X Amp territory, run times are way lower.

For example, McGizmos McLux light. You could pick up a turn key unit from the sandwich shop for under around $100 and build an identical unit to the one that was offered by Don.
You cant pick up a turnkey unit these days and build your own Lunasol or PD.

As flashlights move on up in quality and materials (I am not complaining, I am enjoying the benefits) price is rising, but I am sure it will plateau.


----------



## Greta

Icebreak said:


> Sasha had a huge crush on me.


 
What do you mean "had"?


----------



## Starlight

I guess I have to consider myself an old timer. I met DavidW and a bunch of other old timers at the CPF get together we had in Orlando, FL in Febuary of 2003. It was held there because the Shot Show was going on at the same time. I had been a member for about 9 months then, but had started lurking back in 2001. I had some pictures from the get together, but sadly, I can't find them now. Oh well, if that's the only thing I can't find now, I will be happy.


----------



## Beretta1526

Ah, the old days:







.


----------



## roguesw

Beretta1526 said:


> Ah, the old days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thanks for the trip down memory lane, is that the black widow with Red LED 
and a golden dragon with 5W led?


----------



## flashfan

Ah, the memories!

In regards to the cost of CR123 batteries, anyone remember the days when one of the best/better deals on batteries involved ordering the SureFire Hurricane?!? And some of the best prices on SureFire lights could be found at Arizona Gun Runners?


----------



## greenLED

Man, Beretta, quit doing that!! Now I have McLux cravings all over again... 

I joined a little after these were first made. By the time I built enough courage to decide I wanted to build one, the parts were no longer available. Anybody got a spare?


----------



## Beretta1526

roguesw said:


> Thanks for the trip down memory lane, is that the black widow with Red LED
> and a golden dragon with 5W led?



The upper one is/was a spare from the Black Widow builds with a white Luxeon of some sort, and was one of three black HA McLux bodies I had. I had two of those heads, and a full light. I'm pretty sure Darell built it. I still have a black HA 2-cell McLux body/tail with a really sweet McLux PR on it. It sits in my locked SF Display where it's not accessible to "little" hands.

The gold one is #2 of 2, and I don't recall it actually having a name other than "the gold one with the engraved clip". It has a bead-blasted reflector and was one of Don's best "perfect flood" lights (Luxeon Low-Dome emitter, IIRC - certainly not a Lux V). It just lacked the intensity of the newer lights. The light is a combination of bead-blasted and bare Al coated with the almost unmistakable gold TiNitride and a Ti pocket clip with an oceanic scene that was laser-engraved into the clip and then lightly TiN coated. It's a true work of art. I miss having it, but it very rarely left its little Pelican case when I did.

.


----------



## Beretta1526

greenLED said:


> Man, Beretta, quit doing that!! Now I have McLux cravings all over again...
> 
> I joined a little after these were first made. By the time I built enough courage to decide I wanted to build one, the parts were no longer available. Anybody got a spare?



Sorry. The McLux and the Sandwich Shoppe were the two things that really catapulted my interest the most.

I've got the _only_ (must verify tomorrow) 2-Cell Black HA McLux tail that currently has a black HA McLux PR head on it with some nutty-screamin' LuxV in it, as well as a spare black HA PR-T with a BB666/VYOT, and an un-built head just like the one from the Black Widow builds. I had meant to build that head as well as a couple/few more for about four years now, but just haven't taken the time. I wonder if my AA is even still good? 

.


----------



## darkzero

roguesw said:


> For example, McGizmos McLux light. You could pick up a turn key unit from the sandwich shop for under around $100 and build an identical unit to the one that was offered by Don.


 
I remember those days like it was only last month. I don't know about turn key though, more like kits for $100 but you still had to provide your own Luxeon & driver. I believe TKs were $130-$140. Remember when we used to by Luxeon stars for $20? I still have a bunch left over. 

Mclux bodies were $45-$49 & PR/PR-T heads were $40-$45 depending on which one you got. I remember the standard Mclux head kits at $49. I should know, I was the one buying them all. I still have every single one of them to this day along with a set of 1x123, 2x123, & 3x123 blackies that took me a while to find.


----------



## darkzero

Beretta1526 said:


> I've got the _only_ (must verify tomorrow) 2-Cell Black HA McLux tail that currently has a black HA McLux PR head on it with some nutty-screamin' LuxV in it, as well as a spare black HA PR-T with a BB666/VYOT, and an un-built head just like the one from the Black Widow builds. I had meant to build that head as well as a couple/few more for about four years now, but just haven't taken the time. I wonder if my AA is even still good?
> 
> .


 
I've got a 2x123 blackie too.....







But I cheated. :nana: I sent Scott (TB) a 3x123 body & had it chopped. I'm in the same boat as you. I have still have 6-8 various PR & PR-T heads that are still virgins & unbuilt.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Icebreak said:


> Back in the old days things were a little different. You could get free shipping to anywhere in the world. SureFire sent all new members a brand new 6P within a week after joining. Everyone could spell Darell's name and we all did pretty much what he said so it worked out well. DavidW. was a little bit flirty. Sasha had a huge crush on me.
> 
> The board was much smaller and intimate. If you liked somebody's post you sent 'em a six pack of beer. If you acted up Empath would actually come to your house and give you a proper moderating for a good 20 to 30 minutes. And nobody fibbed about anything.



  




geepondy said:


> Well as I have posted either in this thread or some other, when I first joined, *there were far more incandescent flashlight posts then LED*.



:mecry: Hence my idea for St. Incands Day and giving out a few shirts for memories.


----------



## roguesw

darkzero said:


> I remember those days like it was only last month. I don't know about turn key though, more like kits for $100 but you still had to provide your own Luxeon & driver. I believe TKs were $130-$140. Remember when we used to by Luxeon stars for $20? I still have a bunch left over.
> 
> Mclux bodies were $45-$49 & PR/PR-T heads were $40-$45 depending on which one you got. I remember the standard Mclux head kits at $49. I should know, I was the one buying them all. I still have every single one of them to this day along with a set of 1x123, 2x123, & 3x123 blackies that took me a while to find.



Yes Will, I remember those days. Luxeon stars were all the rage, first with the batwings then the Lux III burst onto the scene where you could drive it at 700 mAh. The Sandwich shoppe were the only place where you could get everything from drivers to leds to bodys.
I think the shoppe still have some McLux heads available.
I built a 2x123 Mclux, it was my first build, and it is still going to this day. Its been given to a friend of my who still uses it to this day. 

The mclux head didnt have much options, NX01 and NX05 optics, then Don.s reflector, and bead blasted vers. The reflectors really came into their own during the Aleph era.

I think the thread on McGizmos forum really sums it all, you can really see the evolution of flashlights in those threads.

Do you remember when color 5W were popular, I remember people building Cyan and royal blue. You dont see much of those colors being offered these days anymore.


----------



## Kiessling

Ah ... thanx for the memory flash and company, guys 
Those were the days. 
bernie


----------



## Phaserburn

One of my first real live contacts here was calling Peter Gransee and finding all about the amazingly innovative Arc LS. It had a Lux I (Q bin!) and be careful, it could get quite warm if left on face down. How things have changed and evolved! Occasional drama, too.


----------



## EricMack

A good trip down memory lane!! Thanks guys!  :wave:


----------



## cy

yeooooo... a bunch of old timers dropping... this is the most I've posted for the last few years. 

speaking of old luxeons... used to be an obsession trying to obtain the finest bins. still got a large bubble package full of formerly rare luxeons. got at least $1,500+ tied up in that bag ... overnight they dropped next to nothing. after that my enthusiasm for modding went way down...

here's one of my all time fav's.... regretted selling it many times

one of Don's early mods... L1 pr-t 917


----------



## Beretta1526

cy said:


> yeooooo... a bunch of old timers dropping... this is the most I've posted for the last few years.
> 
> speaking of old luxeons... used to be an obsession trying to obtain the finest bins. still got a large bubble package full of formerly rare luxeons. got at least $1,500+ tied up in that bag ... overnight they dropped next to nothing. after that my enthusiasm for modding went way down...



I narrowly dodged that bullet (knock wood) by either building most all of mine out or selling/trading/giving them away. I still have some "screamers" left, but I'm sure you've got the cat's pajamas there.

.


----------



## CM

Phaserburn said:


> One of my first real live contacts here was calling Peter Gransee and finding all about the amazingly innovative Arc LS. It had a Lux I (Q bin!) and be careful, it could get quite warm if left on face down. How things have changed and evolved! Occasional drama, too.



Gransee was the one that got me to join CPF. The Arc LS was one of my first addictions, back when the batwing emitters were the brightest LED's around. I spent countless hours and dollars buying lights and modding them, and destroying a bunch in the process. Man that was fun. Surefires, Arcs, none were safe from my soldering iron. LED's have matured to the point that only marginal gains can be had by modding. The market has changed and become so commoditized and somewhat boring. I find it hard to get excited when I see new lights these days.


----------



## Frenchyled

Did you remember folks the nice auctions we played here ? 
Some lights in my collection are still here and remember me lots of fun :nana:


----------



## rodfran

I lurked for a while before I joined. I would read about what forum members would have to say about certain lights before I would purchase one.

Well, I'm still using all of my "old" modded flashlights. I have had only one fail in all the years and the modder repaired it for me, no problem. With the invention of low self discharge Nimhs, I trust they will last for a very long time.

Some of the AAA led lights that are made now put out more light than a standard D cell incandescent Maglite.


----------



## nbp

What a cool thread. 

I have been here nearly 2 years and I feel like I just joined. I so wish that I had been around in the earlier days to experience what the old timers describe. But, maybe someday I'll feel old too. 

It amazes me that in the past two years the membership has more than doubled. My number 35583 _seems_ low compared to the 77720 total memberships. 

I'm glad to see the old members are still around and active, and I hope they stay around to share their knowledge. There are pieces of CPF history I haven't even scratched the surface of yet. :thinking:

It also makes me a bit sad to hear how the evolution of the forum has turned away a few.  I can certainly understand how the size of the group now has taken away some of the family feel of the community. But I hope that this group can stay warm and friendly and inviting for years to come and bring smiles and light to members' lives. And I hope that I am around awhile to learn from the oldies and pass on the wisdom to the newbies. 

Thanks CPF. lovecpf


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I will be here six years as of October. I've learned quite a lot here over the years and I'm still learning.


----------



## sunspot

nbp said:


> It amazes me that in the past two years the membership has more than doubled. My number 35583 _seems_ low compared to the 77720 total memberships.


When I joined, I was member 640 or so. I thought to myself, “I’ll _never_ catch up”.:welcome:

After a few years, I became inactive for about a year. So much had changed that I thought “so much has evolved, I’ll never catch up”. :twothumbs

BTW, all new posts for the day could be read in about an hour. Try that now and tell me how long it took you.

I see that I am now member 235 after the purge. Oh for a 2 digit member number.


----------



## Super Tico

They probably don't have computers or internet anymore after The Wifey's found the flashlight receipts:hairpull: while trying to balance the budget for the " Post Change Era".


----------



## Unicorn

SilverFox said:


> I came to CPF after reading many reviews on Craig's site (LED Museum).
> 
> Upon my arrival at CPF, I was warmly welcomed by Darell and Ryan (Saaby). Thank you for your warm welcome and I believe you set a standard concerning behavior and attitude. I have tried to conduct myself accordingly.
> 
> I came in search of better IR illumination... and ended up testing batteries - go figure...
> 
> When I grow up, I hope to aspire to being an old geezer, :nana: but for now, I am simply a teste...
> 
> Tom



Aspire to be an old geezer???
Sir, I say you have mastered that! :nana:


----------



## gadget_lover

I think the size of the board has expanded enough that some of the old-timers get lost. If I tried to keep up on all of the forums and sub forums and the market place and the underground and ......

Well, enough said.

So I make it a point to check out the machining sub-forum frequently, with forays into the other areas only when I have lots of extra time.

Daniel


----------



## PhotonBoy

It's hard to keep up with the flood of posts these days.....

The strangest thing I've been thinking about lately is why the torch has passed from Luxeon to Cree.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PhotonBoy said:


> It's hard to keep up with the flood of posts these days.....
> 
> The strangest thing I've been thinking about lately is why the torch has passed from Luxeon to Cree.



"Why the _torch_ has passed"... nice one! :laughing:


----------



## bmstrong

Join Date: 07-23-2002 

Still here...


----------



## tvodrd

I've been busy! Just returned from another 425 mile Hawthorne, NV moving trip. My 5 tanklights went this trip, and I am in the middle of building the "mother" of all workbenches! I scored three 16 foot lengths of 2" thick rock maple bowling alley lane which I ripped to size. I'll have 28' down the left wall and another 15' across the rear. I'll haul my shop crane up there Sunday and finish it.

I guess I'm an oldtimer too. (In more ways than one  ) The light collection and electronics, etc is all moved, but still in boxes. the mill and lathe will take a while do to work that remains at both ends. If I'm lucky (not dead  ) I should be wearing new plates on the truck in November.

Like I said, I've been busy!

Larry


----------



## cy

wow.. Larry ... so you finally did make the move...
hope all goes well in your new abode!


----------



## CM

Still around, but mostly lurking these days. This place just got too big for me. Funny thing is I joined in 9/11/02. Kind of strange.


----------



## greenLED

tvodrd said:


> I've been busy! Just returned from another 425 mile Hawthorne, NV moving trip.



Larry! Glad to hear from you. Been trying to get a hold of you for ages. There's a bag of morning juice with your name on it. Could you e-mail me your mailing addy?


----------



## tvodrd

Hi Greenhopper,

You just made my mouth water, but I don't have a coffee maker at either end.  . I have a feces-load of freq flyer miles expiring end of the year and might spend a few days checking out C.R. EM is t**o**[email protected]  (Had to sift through over a hundred spams when I returned today!!!)

Migs, after this last move, I'm going to need a vaca!!!

Larry


----------



## McGizmo

:wave: Larry!


----------



## Phaserburn

I still try to take the time when I can an answer newbie question, even though they can be repetitive. I remember being the newbie myself, and finding all this quite astonishing.


----------



## Illum

I think CPF changed its theme somewhere along the way from using flashlights for personal curiosity in the build and performace relative to daily usage into using flashlights as a vehicle to chase technology, which produced an abundant variety of different LED lights, many of them only seen as old technology after the new LED comes across the corner

The old CPF I knew had very little of "New LED" threads and even fewer "recommend me..." or "x versus y" threads. When NewBie was around I've enjoyed reading the technical threads and experimental discussions but now we know how that ended.

My impression of the old old cpf [DavidW, [email protected], Brock, Kiessling days] is a quiet little forum in which people congregated socially, lights was a common ground hobby, not a common ground mode of competition. There was more respect, less arguments...even less on arguing brand names. 

Times have really changed hasn't it:green:


----------



## kaseri

I'm still here. I don't post as much as I used to but I still read through all threads that spark my interest and I'm still a flashaholic.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

What is the cut off date for "oldtimers"? And how old do you have to be to qualify. :nana::nana:

Bill


----------



## Illum

ask [email protected], he should have enough seniority carats to stand among the white beards


----------



## csshih

Greta said:


> What do you mean "had"?



:duh2:


----------



## Mags

This is my first post in a long, long time .


----------



## greenLED

tvodrd said:


> I have a feces-load of freq flyer miles expiring end of the year and might spend a few days checking out C.R. ...
> 
> Migs, after this last move, I'm going to need a vaca!!!



I think you'll like it down here. e-mail incoming.



kaseri said:


> I'm still here.


Kaseri, hadn't seen you post in a while. Good to see you're still around



Bullzeyebill said:


> What is the cut off date for "oldtimers"? And how old do you have to be to qualify. :nana::nana:
> 
> Bill


:laughing:



Mags said:


> This is my first post in a long, long time .


Mags! You headed to college now?


----------



## Pellidon

I'm still here. Just about every day. Just don't have much to say. Which is surprising to anyone that knows me.... 



JonSidneyB said:


> When I look out on CPF,
> 
> I see a sea of people who have been out here less than a year. It is good to have those people but I only seem to see a few posters that go back further than that. We seem to be missing many active people from the first couple of years of CPF. Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.


----------



## [email protected]

Illum said:


> ask [email protected], he should have enough seniority carats to stand among the white beards



LOL! 

Yeah, CPF has changed a lot over time... I sometimes miss the old days where we all knew eachother and the only led lights were 5mm, the developement of the zetex circuit.... Sweet memories. 
Today it's more about what manufacturers turn out and less about developing from scratch, although you can still find it.


----------



## bmstrong

Who is the oldest active poster on the CPF?


----------



## Size15's

bmstrong said:


> Who is the oldest active poster on the CPF?


Do you mean their age or how long they've been a member?


----------



## Empath

bmstrong said:


> Who is the oldest active poster on the CPF?



Likely, Brock, followed by Dano, The LED Museum, Skyline (a few weeks ago) and then Size 15. There are some in between them that may pop in occasionally, but not regularly.

As far as 'oldest', I don't even want to guess...... (afraid of the truth).


----------



## sunspot

bmstrong said:


> Who is the oldest active poster on the CPF?


I turn 59 this month
I'm old, I'm active and I postlovecpf 

Hi bm, I remember you:wave:


----------



## Size15's

TOP POSTERS (when this post was posted)

1) *The_LED_Museum* 08-12-2000 (21,273) 
2) *Darell* 11-14-2001 (19,409) 
3) *Size15's* 08-29-2000 (16,970) 
4) *Kiessling* 11-26-2002 (16,798) 
5) *McGizmo* 05-01-2002 (16,786) 
6) *greenLED* 03-26-2004 (15,673) 
7) *Greta* 04-08-2002 (13,366)
8) *Sigman* 09-25-2002 (13,052) 
9) *paulr* 03-29-2003 (11,639) 
10) *[email protected]* 11-21-2001 (11,185)
Also shown is their join-date.

There are 28 members who joined in 2000 and were active in 2009.
However, only 19 of these members have posted in 2009.
Of those, only six have more than 2,000 posts:
*The_LED_Museum* (21,273)
*Size15's* (16,970)
*Brock* (6,395)
*dano* (3,638)
*Lux Luthor* (2,104)
*Gene* (2,001)

In terms of actual age - we have members with good numbers of posts born in the 1940s and even a few in the 1930s and 1920s 
(although I'm not comfortable with this data, not least because not everybody completes it and those who do may lie)


----------



## Size15's

Empath said:


> Likely, Brock, followed by Dano, The LED Museum, Skyline (a few weeks ago) and then Size 15. There are some in between them that may pop in occasionally, but not regularly.


I went back to check; Skyline was active but hasn't posted since 2007


----------



## McGizmo

The burning question for me from the data provided by bigfoot is whether Graham will be around to give Darell a T-shirt for 20k posts?!?! :shrug:


----------



## Mags

greenLED said:


> Mags! You headed to college now?



One more year!


----------



## geepondy

But no more David W. Sad he would just completely disappear especially as he wasn't afraid to post some personal aspects of his life.


----------



## greenLED

Mags said:


> One more year!


Good job, man - keep it up!


----------



## Beretta1526

McGizmo said:


> :wave: Larry!



Yo! It's been a while 

.


----------



## Penguin

still here! soooo much has changed since I first lurked in late 2002...


----------



## Phaserburn

I wonder if Greta would be willing to give us old-timers a title other than flashaholic under our login names. Or any other personal touches. It might be nice to see a little recognition for alot of the great members here who have helped make CPF what it is today. Maybe something tied to years and posts, I don't know.

What I do know is this - maybe it might encourage our senior members to post a bit more and share a bit more again; that's what CPF is about to me. I really enjoy this thread; it's like bumping into a whole bunch of old friends all at once.

:grouphug:


----------



## bmstrong

sunspot said:


> I turn 59 this month
> I'm old, I'm active and I postlovecpf
> 
> Hi bm, I remember you:wave:



:twothumbs


----------



## bmstrong

Size15's said:


> TOP POSTERS (when this post was posted)
> 
> 1) *The_LED_Museum* 08-12-2000 (21,273)
> 2) *Darell* 11-14-2001 (19,409)
> 3) *Size15's* 08-29-2000 (16,970)
> 4) *Kiessling* 11-26-2002 (16,798)
> 5) *McGizmo* 05-01-2002 (16,786)
> 6) *greenLED* 03-26-2004 (15,673)
> 7) *Greta* 04-08-2002 (13,366)
> 8) *Sigman* 09-25-2002 (13,052)
> 9) *paulr* 03-29-2003 (11,639)
> 10) *[email protected]* 11-21-2001 (11,185)
> Also shown is their join-date.
> 
> There are 28 members who joined in 2000 and were active in 2009.
> However, only 19 of these members have posted in 2009.
> Of those, only six have more than 2,000 posts:
> *The_LED_Museum* (21,273)
> *Size15's* (16,970)
> *Brock* (6,395)
> *dano* (3,638)
> *Lux Luthor* (2,104)
> *Gene* (2,001)
> 
> In terms of actual age - we have members with good numbers of posts born in the 1940s and even a few in the 1930s and 1920s
> (although I'm not comfortable with this data, not least because not everybody completes it and those who do may lie)



:thumbsup: Many thanks!


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Its a great thread. 

I have re-read some of my old threads and posts, and I have forgotten a few bits, that were nice to remeber, mainly all the people who I spoke with then.

I'm certanly not an old timer, Some of the old timers made feel very welcome when I started out. There did seem to be a great pay it forward culture here, and that what was so nice to be a part of.

How do I find out what Member No. I am...:thinking: Like I said, no old timer here....Still a bit of a newb after all :green:


----------



## Size15's

If you click on the username it takes you to their profile.
The URL has the member number.
I seem to recall us having some issues with member numbers a while back. Don't recall exactly what though.


----------



## Kiessling

4th poster ... :green: ... I babble too much. Almost as much as Al.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Size15's said:


> If you click on the username it takes you to their profile.
> The URL has the member number.
> I seem to recall us having some issues with member numbers a while back. Don't recall exactly what though.



Actually if you have a status bar checked on your browser at bottom, just mouse hovering over a user's name, displays their member number. Much quicker.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

LuxLuthor said:


> Actually if you have a status bar checked on your browser at bottom, just mouse hovering over a user's name, displays their member number. Much quicker.



So it does oo:


----------



## Size15's

I know it works in Firefox but didn't want to mention it unless it didn't work in IE or whatever other browser... :nana:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

And all along I've been right clicking on user name and left clicking on properties!


----------



## Siriuslite

LuxLuthor said:


> Actually if you have a status bar checked on your browser at bottom, just mouse hovering over a user's name, displays their member number. Much quicker.


 
Didn't something happen to the member numbers at one point back in history and everyone had to re-register or something? I recall being somewhere near 1600 and not the 602 it's showing now. 

I wonder if I'm the least prolific "old timer" here? This post makes my 100th in 7 years. I check in at least one a week to catch up (if that's even possible now). To me, CPF is a classroom and I've learnt so much from the teachers which I'm so grateful for.

To sum up my experience here, I'll use the quote "better to have people think you're an idiot than to open your mouth and confirm it"


----------



## Kiessling

Yes, the was a big purging of old usernames and spammers and whatnot sometimes back.
I used to be #2734 or so, now I am #1138.
bernie


----------



## milkyspit

Just stumbled onto this thread, guys. It's great! Very nice to see so many old-timers hanging around. Hey y'all!

:wave:



Phaserburn said:


> I wonder if Greta would be willing to give us old-timers a title other than flashaholic under our login names. Or any other personal touches. It might be nice to see a little recognition for alot of the great members here who have helped make CPF what it is today. Maybe something tied to years and posts, I don't know.
> 
> What I do know is this - maybe it might encourage our senior members to post a bit more and share a bit more again; that's what CPF is about to me. I really enjoy this thread; it's like bumping into a whole bunch of old friends all at once.
> 
> :grouphug:



+1 on this idea. I agree with Mr. Burn  that little touches like that would encourage the older members of the forum to stick around and continue to participate... which for me, is one of the joys of CPF in the first place! 

BTW, I've been hosting PhotonFest at my home in NJ for several years now. We're up to PF13! Many folks have attended at least some of the events. Next one is scheduled for November 7th and I welcome any of you folks to drop by. PM me for directions and such. :thumbsup:

(Larry, this means you, too! Use up some of those languishing frequent flyer miles.)


----------



## Phaserburn

*Milky!!*

:wave:

I gotta get back down there one of these days; it's been too long!!

I know I always give a little smile when I'm reading a thread and one of you pop up posting unexpectedly in it. I always think, hey, glad to see him cruising around here again...


----------



## Xrunner

:wave:

I still drop by every now and then... it's interesting to see all the changes that have taken place.


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons

Kiessling said:


> Yes, the was a big purging of old usernames and spammers and whatnot sometimes back.
> I used to be #2734 or so, now I am #1138.
> bernie



Bwa ha ha ha ha... Now I'm #6666 :devil:


----------



## AlexGT

I would love to see that too! But how old is old? the first 100 members? the first 1000?

Originally Posted by *Phaserburn* 

 
_I wonder if Greta would be willing to give us old-timers a title other than flashaholic under our login names. Or any other personal touches. It might be nice to see a little recognition for alot of the great members here who have helped make CPF what it is today. Maybe something tied to years and posts, I don't know.

What I do know is this - maybe it might encourage our senior members to post a bit more and share a bit more again; that's what CPF is about to me. I really enjoy this thread; it's like bumping into a whole bunch of old friends all at once.
_


----------



## ABTOMAT

I'm here. Not as active as I used to be, though.


----------



## turbodog

Hmmm.

June 2003. Coming up on 5k posts now...

If it's not about generators or minimags you won't see me much.


----------



## chesterqw

i am not old enough but well, you can't quit a hobby


----------



## TedTheLed

I would feel better disposed towards cpf if thousands of my and many other's post hadn't been 'lost' during the great transquisition..many great posts are now attributed to "donotdelete" and post counts (many of which were in the thousands, reduced to zero..


----------



## Empath

Ted, it is what it is. There's nothing that can be done about it anyway.

If you need to blow off steam, do so in the Underground.


----------



## Owen

Ha! I was #456. Never knew that. 
This thread made me read some old ones from way back when. 
This is from Al's review of the Streamlight UltraStinger, 7 years ago this month. 



Owen said:


> Thinking of getting a 6P, and getting everything under the sun to go with it (A19s, M2 bezel, Turbohead, bunch of lamps for different configurations), kind of like a all-in-one Dan Wesson Pistol Pac kind of thing. It should be alot of fun, building it one piece at a time. Just wish I could have all those parts with an HAIII finish.
> Ha, was I just complaining about the cost of batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just go ahead and get 100 of them if I get my little project rolling.
> Sorry to get OT.


What a great concept. Too bad it never caught on!:nana:

edit: As an example of what a kinder, gentler place CPF was back then...Al didn't even correct me for saying "HAIII"


----------



## Sgt. LED

Yeah it sure reads as a friendlier place back then.


----------



## mhejl

Wow, I just pulled my CPF Special Edition Arc AAA (2nd run, IIRC, green anodized) out of the drawer with "CPF # 1009" which prompted a quick search to end up here.

So where in the User CP do we find this now? I see a join date of 12/12/01 but no member number. I recall getting bumped to 1011 at some point. Not a lot of posts but sure still hitting my wallet!


----------



## Empath

You're at 365 now.

Just hover your mouse over your username, and look at the bottom info-bar of your browser.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Empath said:


> You're at 365 now.
> 
> Just hover your mouse over your username, and look at the bottom info-bar of your browser.



If you don't see it, you have to enable "Status Bar" in your browser (under "View" in Firefox)


----------



## cy

WOW... there's some really old timers joining in...


----------



## Phaserburn

For us oldtimers:

Remember the various mania periods we've gone through? Examples:

*Arc Mania* - all things Arc, the LS and AAA craze - regulated! hi-dome lux!

*Minimag Mod Mania* - Sammies! Bad boys! Opalec!

*Q-III Mania* - Wow, a true EDC! The circuit sucked, so direct drive it on an R123!

*Hotwire Mania* - Go buy a half dozen C and D cells of various lengths, and then the search for bulbs can begin! Sourcing parts was a true treasure hunt. Waaaay before fivemega etc came on the scene.

*Fenix Mania* - yeah, but not the same as now; the L1P was THE light, dude!

*The Customs Men -* Elektrolumens! Mr. Bulk - Get in line/You're cut off!!!

*SF A2 Mania* - get several so you can have the different led colors!

Ah, the memories. I'm sure there are more...


----------



## Anglepoise

I remember the Q-III well. Still have one on the glove box.

Must have been one of the first low price lights and remember the buzz well.


----------



## Christoph

I must have bought 10 or 15 of the L1p's to mod after we found out how to open them up. I even put some lux V's in several. It doesn't seem that long ago though
C


----------



## mhejl

Empath said:


> You're at 365 now.
> 
> Just hover your mouse over your username, and look at the bottom info-bar of your browser.



WOW! I got promoted from 1009 to 365?!?

Yeh, I still remember ARCMania. I still have that first run LS kit with 3 tubes. I think it is on its 4th LED mod now and it still holds its own. Still have some of the first Blasters, also on their 2nd or 3rd mod, too; I still routinely use my Blaster 1R. I remember the original KL4 being being everyone's dream light 

I think I need to go in hibernation mode and quit buying lights for a while...

...NAH!


----------



## Bullzeyebill

If you were promoted, then I was demoted. From 362 or so to 1804? 

Bill


----------



## fasteddie

I just have 3 words for you guys...

LS High Dome

(My god, its still in my sig line. I really need to update it.)


----------



## fasteddie

Blackbird. :nana:


----------



## Alaric Darconville

mhejl said:


> Wow, I just pulled my CPF Special Edition Arc AAA (2nd run, IIRC, green anodized) out of the drawer with "CPF # 1009" which prompted a quick search to end up here.



I have a green CPF Special Edition Arc AAA with the motto "Pro Patria Vigilans" engraved rather than the serial number, and a later one (I think from 2003) one in red... Shelf queens, both.

Whatever happened to those halcyon days of CPF Special Edition things?

I guess having been a member over 8 years, I'm more towards the "old-timer" but my post count doesn't quite show it...


----------



## greenLED

fasteddie said:


> I just have 3 words for you guys...
> 
> LS High Dome
> 
> (My god, its still in my sig line. I really need to update it.)



Betya nobody knows what "batwing" refers to.


----------



## trailstoride

I guess I qualify as an "old timer" having joined up in 2002. :wave:

I still have (and use) my LGI and my 2AA Energizer flashlights with the SMJLED PR2 modules!  I just recently modded my old MadMax pill to a Seoul P4 and am amazed at how much light it puts out. Now I'm wondering if an XP-G will work with the optics the MadMax pill uses. 

My EDC is a Fenix LD01, and I often carry ShiningBeam's L-Mini II now.

Oh - isn't a batwing a side emitter Luxeon?


----------



## AlexGT

The batwing was the flat top luxeon IIRC






AlexGT


----------



## Owen

Beat me to it with "low dome" right there on the pic:ironic:
Batwing=low dome
Lambertian=high dome

Side emitter=side emitter, as far as I can remember.

edit: LMAO, I thought my Chop-modded KL1 bumped to 700mA on a Q3J was a MONSTER, and then I put a R2L DD'ed in a Streamlight 3AA


----------



## greenLED

Not fair. Y'all are all oldtimers (good to know memory still works). :nana:


----------



## gtwace

I am still here, just that the fenix is hard to beat and custom mode are damn ex, so aren't trying out much stuff nowadays. Waiting for a good infinite level AA light.


----------



## thelightdude

Speaking of low dome, remember the 2002/2003 - CMG 2aa reactor (one of the very early Luxeon lights).

I found mine in a closet and placed it next to an ITP aaa light. What a difference six years makes.


----------



## milkyspit

thelightdude said:


> Speaking of low dome, remember the 2002/2003 - CMG 2aa reactor (one of the very early Luxeon lights).
> 
> I found mine in a closet and placed it next to an ITP aaa light. What a difference six years makes.



I recently reacquired one I'd given to my mother years ago. The tint on the LED is rotten cat urine green!  oo:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

milkyspit said:


> I recently reacquired one I'd given to my mother years ago. The tint on the LED is rotten cat urine green!  oo:



Reminds me of the Elektrolumens 3C LEAD light that I gave to my mother several years ago. One of Wayne's original mods to a weird name 3C flashlight. Used a NX01 optic, and a low dome Lux 1, and yes, it has the cat urine green tint too.

Bill


----------



## DM51

milkyspit said:


> rotten cat urine green


Eew :sick2: LOL


----------



## Phaserburn

DM51 said:


> Eew :sick2: LOL



a description that I believe should be attributed to Led Museum (Craig). Ever since then, getting a green tint was death, a sure loss in the luxeon lottery!


----------



## Archie Cruz

greenLED said:


> Betya nobody knows what "batwing" refers to.


I do


----------



## Owen

Yeah, the Reactor...and the Inretech dropin for MiniMags..and 512MB cameras with no settings. Our beamshots all looked like limes!
Then came all those "ultraviolet" tints, so you could pick between purple and green.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Archie Cruz said:


> I do



Before CPF I always thought it referred to the Motorola "M" logo.
Before that it was the batwing antenna.
Before that it was... well, bats.


----------



## Kiessling

Batwing? 









bernie


----------



## Icarus

Still here and although a lot of things have changed I still like this place so much... :wave:


----------



## greenLED

Owen said:


> Then came all those "ultraviolet" tints, so you could pick between purple and green.


My favorite Arc LS has a beautiful purplish tint! (I'm serious, I like it.) I believe it's a "P" model too. :sick2:


----------



## milkyspit

greenLED said:


> My favorite Arc LS has a beautiful purplish tint! (I'm serious, I like it.) I believe it's a "P" model too. :sick2:




The "P" is for purple, right? 

Truth be told, I still have the first modded light I ever bought: a SureFire E1E with a Luxeon low dome pill in it, modded by Lambda. The LED has a purple cast to it, and... well, yeah, I like it too. :tinfoil:

(Though the brightness, or lack thereof, shows pretty dramatically how far we've come in the past half-decade or so.)


----------



## cy

some of the nicest tints were found in the original Arc LS First Run lights. I'm referring to Peter's original offering on CPF of 100 lights. which were the world's first production Luxeon lights. 

after that run... it was almost impossible to find any early low dome Luxeon light that didn't have a greenish tint. 

my brother alerted me to that deal and that was my first exposure to CPF. I was on Peter's original list but for some reason never connected, missing out on that historical run. 

still remember reading about Craig's (LED Museum) sudden illness and CPF rallying together sending help.

from what I've gathered ... aside from special edition LED lights made for trade shows, etc. world's first production LED light was made by Techna.... a direct drive (powered by button cells) red LED Titanium light. I've got one laying around somewhere along with my collection of world's earliest LED lights. 

don't forget about Wayne Yamaguchi's ground breaking contributions... his electronic wizardry made possible those early LED lights.


----------



## rizky_p

wow those registered date goes way before mine..not an old timer myself but will be somedays..


----------



## lctorana

milkyspit said:


> The tint on the LED is rotten cat urine green!  oo:


Which, ironically, is quite good at colour rendition.

Point it into your sock drawer on a dark morning and you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Cyclops942

Darell said:


> Ah... see - right there is the problem. Expectations are too high.  :wave:
> 
> I won't speak for all of the first 1000 or so members, but I can tell you that some of the "new" has worn off of CPF for me. It comes in cycles - I get way into it for a while, and then I have to back off for a while for my own sanity. Back in the earlier days, we all knew all of the active posters and would carry on conversations that would normally be reserved for email. And in those days we could read ALL new posts for the day in about 10 minutes. Miss a weekend, and in 20 minutes, you'd up-to-date. Miss a weekend now, and it takes the whole next week to catch up! So much goes on now that I haven't even the slightest clue about. I'll be talking to a CPF friend who will bring up a thread that has been going on for weeks - that I've never even seen! I do miss the days when I could read EVERY single post from every day. It is great to have new blood, certainly. And we're still one of the best communities on the internet. With our growth has come the inevitable growing pains of course, but we keep plugging away at maintaining what we're all here for.
> 
> Funny to be writing like I'm an old-timer. I'm really not. I have a vivid memory of when I was the newbie asking all the questions I still see being asked today. I remember frantically scouring the forums (we had like three back then!) to find out what this mysterious E2 was that everybody was talking about. I remember asking Craig how many batteries I needed to fire up one 5mm LED. I knew NOTHING when I joined. Now I have a few people convinced that I am actually a *source* of information.
> 
> OK, carry on.


 

+1 :twothumbs

I *do* remember a discussion you and I had regarding "focus" one time.


----------



## milkyspit

Time was, one could keep tabs on everything happening at CPF with a bit of regular attention. I sincerely doubt that any one person can adequately keep up with all the goings-on in all the various nooks and crannies of CPF these days. That's not necessarily a bad thing, just different.


----------



## Cypher

Owen said:


> LMAO, I thought my Chop-modded KL1 bumped to 700mA on a Q3J was a MONSTER, and then I put a R2L DD'ed in a Streamlight 3AA



I still love my Chopped KL3. He increased the drive current up to around 850 mA and put a cut down McR27 and a TWOJ Lux3 in it. I thought I was living large with (maybe) 80!! lumens OTF. 

I swapped the lux for a seoul and it's still great.

I lurked CPF for a while before I joined and still mostly lurk as can be seen from my post count. I remember when I first started checking in that a lot of the conversation was on the Longbow led lights that were somewhat new at the time I believe. 

Because of CPF I got my first real light (not including Mags): a Surefire 6P. I love it now as much as I did then. The quintessential flashlight IMO. It has classic lines but it's so upgradeable that it stays on the cutting edge. It has a Malkoff M60W right now. A far cry from the 60 lumen p60 and 19 lumen purple tinted KL3 that made up my first High/Low, Long/Short runtime duo. 

I still have my first mod too. A DD Lux3 TV1K on a Hotlips heatsink in a 3D Mag. It's rarely used by me but strangely it's the one my kids grab first.

So much goes on here now that I can't keep up anymore. I suppose you could say I'm in transition away from CPF. I've been in transition for about a year now but I keep coming back so.........


----------



## Owen

Cypher said:


> I remember when I first started checking in that a lot of the conversation was on the Longbow led lights that were somewhat new at the time I believe.


Longbow! I still think it's the best made light of its type that I have seen to date, with construction that would shame even Surefire, and is a great example of what overseas manufacturers are capable of if they would commit to quality.
With the stock pill, and a McR18 reflector and UCL up front, my Micra isn't impressive by today's standards, but is still my go-to "most reliable" light, and I expect to be using it(after another pill/reflector mod) for years to come.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Cypher said:


> So much goes on here now that I can't keep up anymore. I suppose you could say I'm in transition away from CPF. I've been in transition for about a year now but I keep coming back so.........



Please do not transition away from CPF. I started a year or so ahead of you, and it got different over time, but it was worth the stay for me. In the long haul CPF has been very worth while for me, and the people here are just great, so continue back to CPF and be one of the great ones that make it worth while to be here.

Bill


----------



## Graham

McGizmo said:


> The burning question for me from the data provided by bigfoot is whether Graham will be around to give Darell a T-shirt for 20k posts?!?! :shrug:



Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## darkzero

Bullzeyebill said:


> Please do not transition away from CPF. I started a year or so ahead of you, and it got different over time, but it was worth the stay for me. In the long haul CPF has been very worth while for me, and the people here are just great, so continue back to CPF and be one of the great ones that make it worth while to be here.
> 
> Bill


 
Agreed, I was heavily addicted to CPF when I first came here & then left for two years. Somehow I'm back..... :thinking: I'm sure there's many others like this. I'm sure I'll disappear again & then be back again. :shrug: Some things are just too good to leave behind.


----------



## gtwace

I come back once in awhile for the raffle haha, and it is killing me.


----------



## Kestrel

I just wanted to post to state my appreciation for the 'old hands' who are still here & helping us noobs with timeless good advice - you didn't get this far without learning a lot about this hobby. Your time & help are always appreciated. :wave:

Thank you,
K


----------



## asdalton

Phaserburn said:


> For us oldtimers:
> 
> Remember the various mania periods we've gone through? Examples:
> 
> *Arc Mania* - all things Arc, the LS and AAA craze - regulated! hi-dome lux!



My first Arc LS was one of the "hybrids." Then came the LSL and the LSH-P. This is where I learned the tactic of selling one expensive light in order to fund the next one. 

I still have an original design Arc AAA (from before the 2003-2004 quality problems) that I'm keeping as a shelf queen.



> *Minimag Mod Mania* - Sammies! Bad boys! Opalec!



I had some of those, too. That was when you couldn't buy a decent production LED light that would run on AA batteries.



> *SF A2 Mania* - get several so you can have the different led colors!



If I remember correctly, there were a lot of complaints about the A2 -- its lateness and its price. Now it's very well respected.


----------



## MicroE

milkyspit said:


> Time was, one could keep tabs on everything happening at CPF with a bit of regular attention...



I don't even try to keep up now. 
I stop by once or twice a week to read a couple of threads on new lights. With two kids, two jobs and other hobbies, it is impossible to keep current.


----------



## Lasernerd

been here awhile,,love CPF!


----------



## Lord Bear

Bump 
I like to think I'm an old timer. Not on CPF but in life. It's nice to hear people reminisce. Good memories should be treasured. Nuff said.


----------



## LuxLuthor

milkyspit said:


> I recently reacquired one I'd given to my mother years ago. The tint on the LED is rotten cat urine green!  oo:
> 
> 
> DM51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eew :sick2: LOL
Click to expand...


I don't know what is more revolting. The fact that someone would keep track of cat **** to know it has a green color, or that someone would add on their disgust as if they recognized the horror of the color also.

Back when I had cats, all I ever saw was dark spots in the litter box.


----------



## Ray_of_Light

I still have a small stash of Arc LSes and never found the inner strenght to modify my First Run... of that exact tint of green you mentioned...
BTW is good to see, seven years later (for me) that love for lights never ends.

Anthony


----------



## Sharp

Unlike some, I was introduced to the forum through my dad, a fellow flashaholic. He introduced me in this never-ending quest for enlightenment at the inappropriate age of 16. I joined the forum a couple of years later and posted whenever I felt I could make a contribution.
I have taken a break from the forum but as others have said, you eventually look at yourself and realise you are still a flashaholic at heart. But I guess that having as an EDC three torches on myself and two in the bag with enough batteries to last me a week is a bit of a giveaway in any case.

I have to agree with many points made on here. CPF definitely used to be tighter-knit and friendlier. Back then you would log in to firstly have a laugh and an insight on the CPF world and then to share the geekdom of flashaholicism with users you would recognise all the time. When I was not on CPF I would be on Craig's review website.
I remember a time when having an ArcAAA around your neck or anywhere near your body was the Flashaholic's initiation. Old freeze tests come to mind as well, driving over Inova X5s, regarding Princeton Tec's Xenoid polymer as the best thing after Surefire's Hard Anodisation, and the mighty tradeoffs between a Krypton bulb and a Xenon bulb...

There are still elements of that friendliness today in CPF although scale has had an impact. Changes in technology are also to consider to explain this change! Back then, High Dome and Low Dome were the big things. You used Xenon incandescence for colour rendition and throw. You used High Domes if you wanted the throw and concentrated beam and a low dome for good spill. With today's variety, after a few months' hiatus, it took me a week or so to wrap my head around the R2, R4 and R5 LEDs, the Cree MC-E, and so on. 
Today mods are much more labour intensive and involve a number of components that come out every month or sooner. Back then I remember feeling like an all-powerful flashmaster for helping my dad make a modified Princeton Tec Blast which used the 3LED drop-in made for the Maglite AA. 

With times changing however, it is good to see that the love of torches is still around. People, whatever the reasons, still join the search for enlightenment (and the financial and marriage repercussions that come with it). It is obvious how CPF has contributed to the development of torches, batteries, LEDs and circuitry worldwide. It is therefore welcome to see how the forum grows and continues to provide a basis for the continued development.
I, for one, am expanding my collection and find myself EDCing Fenix torches rather than the old trustworthy Surefires. It came as a bit of a shock when I had to move on and realise there was a whole new world of torches out there!

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Lord Bear

LuxLuthor said:


> I don't know what is more revolting. The fact that someone would keep track of cat **** to know it has a green color, or that someone would add on their disgust as if they recognized the horror of the color also.
> 
> Back when I had cats, all I ever saw was dark spots in the litter box.



To eliminiate seeing dark spots, don't look into the working end of a....aww, I'll bet you know the punchline already. :nana:


----------



## dudemar

LuxLuthor said:


> I don't know what is more revolting. The fact that *someone would keep track of cat **** to know it has a green color*, or that someone would add on their disgust as if they recognized the horror of the color also.
> 
> Back when I had cats, all I ever saw was dark spots in the litter box.



LOLOL!


----------



## dudemar

Sharp said:


> CPF definitely used to be tighter-knit and friendlier. Back then you would log in to firstly have a laugh and an insight on the CPF world and then to share the geekdom of flashaholicism with users you would recognise all the time. When I was not on CPF I would be on Craig's review website.
> I remember a time when having an ArcAAA around your neck or anywhere near your body was the Flashaholic's initiation. Old freeze tests come to mind as well, driving over Inova X5s, regarding Princeton Tec's Xenoid polymer as the best thing after Surefire's Hard Anodisation, and the mighty tradeoffs between a Krypton bulb and a Xenon bulb...
> 
> There are still elements of that friendliness today in CPF although scale has had an impact.



I agree as well. Even 4 years ago when I first joined there were some very nice people, but they have long since faded away, had major changes in their lives or moved on to other things. Today it just seems like every other member is hell bent on getting the best and brightest LED, and if you don't have it you "suck". Sadly it makes me feel like I'm in high school all over again... but c'est la vie.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hi Guys....

I just found this thread again, after first posting in it years ago. An enjoyable and highly nostalgic trip through times past, to say the least.

I was fortunate to first join when the CPF was still pretty young, and over the subsequent years have spent many, many enjoyable hours here. Cyberspace friendships were created that will forever withstand the tests of time. The CPF essentially became, and always will be, a part of me.

Time changes everything, though. I still frequent the CPF almost daily, but now more as an observer than an active poster. I commend Kelly in the efforts she went through in the past years to save the CPF from drifting off into oblivion...and to then make it thrive into the even bigger cyber presence that it is today. Kelly...kudos to you for a job well done!

I also am pleased to see that the passage of time has brought to the CPF legions of newer members who now are the key contributors to this great forum. I take great comfort in seeing that the proverbial baton has been passed to such a worthy group of passionate people.

I`ll still regularly visit the CPF and occaisionally speak up. And, as always, when I do the pleasure will be all mine!

Long live the CPF...and my continued best wishes to the nicest group of kind and eclectic souls to ever assemble in cyberspace!

:thumbsup: :grouphug:


----------



## ygbsm

Lasernerd said:


> been here awhile,,love CPF!


Same here.


----------



## nekomane

Is it just me, or do I see a lot less of the 'oldtimers'?

Where is everybody? Drop in and say Hi :wave:


----------



## cy

hey Nekomane... long time no talk... hope things are going well


----------



## nbp

I would agree. I was just thinking of this thread the other day. I don't see a lot of posts from the the members who joined in the c. '00-'04 era, which is kinda what I consider the "old-timers". Some days it seems all the members posting have joined in the last year or so and I feel like an old timer, with just four years here, although I certainly don't feel I deserve that title. :candle:


----------



## vestureofblood

I started reading this thread and was several posts in before I realized it was started before I even joined. 


I cant speak for the truly "old timers" but there have been drastic changes here on CPF just since I joined.

When I arrived here just a few short years ago was on what I caught the tail end of the incan hot wire explosion. Where everyday chatter was about Mag 85 and 64623. Man am I glad I had the privilege to be here for that.

I think that the past 2 years since LED tech has finally reached the point it can compete with the 3,4, and 5000+ lumen hot wires has caused the either to wear off a bit for some.

Even more that than I think the craze of "all things production" has disenchanted some as well.

What I mean by that is one thing a member that I learned hordes from in my early days said specifically. That he was trading in his flashlights for a fishing pole because anything we could come up with here at CPF now would be in a production light weeks later.

Man this has been some ride.... I hope the next few years bring bout the many rapid changes that the past few have.. .


----------



## Cyclops942

I've been here about a decade now, but I've always lurked more than I've posted, because I have so much more to learn than I have to contribute.


----------



## cy

cyclops... good to hear from you... last time we spoke was at Shot several years ago


----------



## PhotonBoy

I'm still around, lurking via RSS feeds. I've posted sporadically in the last couple of years. Keep on truckin' people!!


----------



## Cyclops942

cy said:


> cyclops... good to hear from you... last time we spoke was at Shot several years ago



I'll be there again in 2012. I already have my arrangements made, for both travel and lodging. Hope to see you there, too.

And, having joined in 2003, I think you qualify as an old-timer, yourself. (quickly getting this post back on topic)


----------



## chmsam

Just a slightly off topic thought and nothing more -- 

If you leave the cursor over a user name and look at the bottom of the page you will see a URL that ends in the user name and also a number that should be equivalent to the order in which members joined. If I am correct new members are now in the six digit range so members with numbers in the one, two, or three digit range have been around for just a little while longer. I find that a little more fun than just looking at the Join Date info.


----------



## Cyclops942

chmsam said:


> Just a slightly off topic thought and nothing more --
> 
> If you leave the cursor over a user name and look at the bottom of the page you will see a URL that ends in the user name and also a number that should be equivalent to the order in which members joined. If I am correct new members are now in the six digit range so members with numbers in the one, two, or three digit range have been around for just a little while longer. I find that a little more fun than just looking at the Join Date info.



The only problem is that when the board was ported for the first time (that I remember), the member numbers got all jumbled, and they no longer have that relationship. For instance, my number shows as 56 when using the technique you mention, but my actual sequential member number was 116 using the original numbering scheme.


----------



## kaseri

I'm still here as well. Mostly lurking and following threads which spark my interest. Most definitely still a flashaholic!


----------



## HotWire

To the OP: I'm glad to see you here. I remember the old days, but was not a member. I've been a flashaholic my whole life. I bought one of the first LED lights available, then modded the heck out of it by adding 5mm LEDs! I resisted joining for many years because of work and family obligations. I notice that the people have changed, the flashlights have changed, but the enthusiasm for flashlights is still here. Hopefully your post will bring some of your friends back!


----------



## MarNav1

I doubt if I qualify as an "old timer" but lifes struggles have kept me away. I hope to be around more, still enjoy the lights for sure!


----------



## nbp

I just had my 4 yr. "anniversary" here, and I thought it would be a good time to thank the old-timers for making this place what it is and continuing to contribute to the discussion with their knowledge and expertise. I hope that we see them around for years to come.  

-nbp (future old-timer, lol)


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Just passed 4 years here (joined in Nov.2007.) It doesn't feel like all that long ago.

(Come to think of it,June 2012 will mark 10 years since I graduated high school.)


----------



## notinthedark

I am learning from the "old timerz", you guys keep me going. Thank you CPF and thank you America and everyone that has helped us keep CPF alive and well......stay bright all, and happy holidays to each and every one of you!!


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

I still pop in every now and then to read reviews and stay current with technology. I'd hate to miss a 200 lumen AAA light!


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> I just had my 4 yr. "anniversary" here, and I thought it would be a good time to thank the old-timers for making this place what it is and continuing to contribute to the discussion with their knowledge and expertise.





AMD64Blondie said:


> Just passed 4 years here (joined in Nov.2007.)



Gee, all these '2007' CPFers are really bringing down the neighborhood, lol.


----------



## NoFair

I'm pretty old, but not ancient like some of the people who joined in 2000 :devil: 

Good to see the old guard still hanging around!


----------



## bald1

I took a leave of absence after building what I thought was a solid battery of torches. Now I'm hopelessly uneducated in what's now available and find many of my pieces obsolete. It started with my Surefire G2Z (P61 2x123) tailcap malfunction that I couldn't seem to repair. Come to find out the model has been replaced and a replacement tailcap is all but impossible to find. My modified Tigerlight (T11) still takes care of the heavy duty tasks and my Mr. Bulk Lionheart HA3, Longbow Micra, and Inova X5T-HA serve EDC and "in and about" duties. My others, including custom modded, gather dust 

--Bob


----------



## ygbsm

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I still pop in every now and then to read reviews and stay current with technology.



Same here. 
Nowadays, on the occasions when I check back, I often seem to end up saying something to myself on the lines of -- "There's now a ___ that does ___ !" 
This place and its store of really knowledgeable people is such a great resource -- I'd never purchase a light, battery, or charger without first checking to see what is said here about them.
I do miss some of the oldtimers...


----------



## budynabuick

bjn70 said:


> Could it be "forum disease"?
> 
> After people have been on a forum for awhile, somebody gets into an argument with somebody else, namecalling begins, everybody gets mad and stomps away in disgust, leaving the newbies wondering what just went on. I've seen it in every forum I've been on.



Since i can not see the names of people (their off the screen) I am aware of only a few. Since I am very secure in whom I am, I take nothing personal in the virtual world called the WWW. Besides, sticks and stones may hurt my bone"s , but names will never hurt me


----------



## budynabuick

Icebreak said:


> Where did all the oldtimers go?
> 
> They are forever bound to the universe of flashlights. Many of them are residing just above the stratosphere of torches where the good photons pass by. As these oldtimers locomote on their appointed ways, occasionally an unusual glimmer from below catches their attention.
> 
> They may give a nod or a wordJeff




Very cool!!

Keith


----------



## AlphaTea

Dont know if I qualify as an old timer, but I joined in 2003 and had lurked in the shadows for quite a while before that. It took McGizmo (Don) releasing his McLux to get me to join. Just had to have one.
Gretta had a different avatar and name back then. I remember pitching in for the sexy red shoes.
I have not forgotten CPF, I just have other interests and am looking forward to retiring with lots of lights and batteries.


----------



## thesurefire

I'm not really an old timer, but I suppose I might be getting here. I try to keep up with current things, but really I'm just usually pretty busy. Every 3-6 months I'll spend a few hours reading to make sure I didnt miss anything exceptional.


----------



## Kestrel




----------



## Beretta1526

.

Ahem.

Oh, and here's a nod to PK:






.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

With all the real ones gone ..... I'm starting to feel like one . (Jan2006)

~


----------



## Phaserburn

I'm still kicking around! For the most part, I've visited daily for the last 9 years! Wow.


----------



## mdocod

I won't lie, The passion for it has burned out a bit. I browse around a bit from time to time. I still use flash lights almost every day, but I don't think too much about their specific performance any more, I just need it to work. The gritty details and specifics just don't concern me as much as they used to. As it would turn out, most of the discussion these days will be about discussing the fine details and small differences from light to light. Man there sure are a lot more options out there than there were back when I first joined, pretty good looking options too!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

PhaserBurn ... WoW ... Daily .......... FOR 9 YEARS ..... WOW ...

That might be some kinda RECORD ... of Attendance ... (NO Sick days claimed)

Greta should give you a LIFETIME Supporter badge for that Loyalty !


(I can only claim 6 years of daily attendance)

~


----------



## milkyspit

Phaserburn said:


> I'm still kicking around! For the most part, I've visited daily for the last 9 years! Wow.




Still here, and an idiot for not posting more than I do. 

...and very happy that my old buddy Phaserburn is still around, too.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

milkyspit said:


> Still here, and an idiot for not posting more than I do.
> 
> ...and very happy that my old buddy Phaserburn is still around, too.



~

That's not true ...... you're just BUSSIER .... than the rest of us .


(but that's a discusting sounding handle you got)

~


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I'm still hanging around here too, although I find it harder to keep up with things as the amount of posts and members keeps going up.


----------



## Phaserburn

milkyspit said:


> Still here, and an idiot for not posting more than I do.
> 
> ...and very happy that my old buddy Phaserburn is still around, too.



Good to be here. I'd love to catch up, Milky!!


You need to be an old timer to remember this phrase: "_*Return to the Pumphouse...!"*_ Someone emailed me about it recently out of the blue.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

Phaserburn said:


> You need to be an old timer to remember this phrase: "_*Return to the Pumphouse...!"*_ Someone emailed me about it recently out of the blue.



~

Well ... if that's the case .... then I guess I am one .


(but the Pumphouse don't seem all that long ago)

~


----------



## BVH

I tend to think of the old timers as those who joined between 2000 and 2003 and were able to participate in the Red Shoes event.


----------



## RA40

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> (but the Pumphouse don't seem all that long ago)
> 
> ~



That was a great thread.


----------



## nbp

BVH said:


> I tend to think of the old timers as those who joined between 2000 and 2003 and were able to participate in the Red Shoes event.



This is generally my thought process on that as well. 

I think once you have been here for at least half of CPF's life you kinda qualify as an old timer though.


----------



## daloosh

Did someone say "Red Shoes?!?!"

Nice to see familiar faces among the new.

daloosh


----------



## Phaserburn

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Well ... if that's the case .... then I guess I am one .
> 
> 
> (but the Pumphouse don't seem all that long ago)
> 
> ~




I know, right? But the original thread, "I think I just found a grave in my yard!", was *6 years *ago!!! That blows my mind, because it seems far more recent to me.


----------



## BVH

Phaserburn said:


> I know, right? But the original thread, "I think I just found a grave in my yard!", was *6 years *ago!!! That blows my mind, because it seems far more recent to me.



I _DO_ remember that one!


----------



## js

Phaserburn said:


> Good to be here. I'd love to catch up, Milky!!
> 
> 
> You need to be an old timer to remember this phrase: "_*Return to the Pumphouse...!"*_ Someone emailed me about it recently out of the blue.



LOL! Hey Phaserburn! I remember that thread, although I don't think I ever posted to it. How are you?


----------



## Phaserburn

js said:


> LOL! Hey Phaserburn! I remember that thread, although I don't think I ever posted to it. How are you?



Not too shabby, js. I still have the regulated TL you made for me, complete with ring-potted bulbs. I saw you selling yours recently, and it made me sad for an era gone by!


----------



## milkyspit

Phaserburn said:


> Not too shabby, js. I still have the regulated TL you made for me, complete with ring-potted bulbs. I saw you selling yours recently, and it made me sad for an era gone by!




Minor bit of trivia: I got my regulated TL with Eneloop battery pack around the same time you got yours... and based on how much I've enjoyed using that over the ensuing time, bought the supplies JS posted for making another...

On a different note: NJ Photon Festival #18 (PF18 for short) takes place on Saturday, April 14th. Old timers most certainly welcome! :thumbsup:


----------



## js

Phaserburn said:


> Not too shabby, js. I still have the regulated TL you made for me, complete with ring-potted bulbs. I saw you selling yours recently, and it made me sad for an era gone by!



Shut the front door! I had totally forgotten that I made a TL-11R for you!

Yeah . . . definitely an era gone by . . . although for someone like you, or milkyspit or SilverFox, I could always make some more ring-potted lamps, if it was really important to you guys. I just ran out of my Cotronics 940LE low-expansion ceramic potting compound, and it's like $100 for a quart of the stuff, and no one has needed or wanted ring-potted lamps from me in two or three years now, and it's such a PITA to make those things, that I didn't see the point in holding on to so much money in bare WA lamps and investing even more money in potting compound.

It's a real downer . . . thinking of all the mods I put out there, and how most of them are probably just gone and faded away by now. So much work, so many hours spent, and so little remaining evidence of all that. I once thought that my rechargeable M6 packs would last for years and be traded/sold on B/S/T for years, but then, like in so many other instances, they got hit by the battery-death plauge. The same plague that hit the USL's and countless TigerLight packs that I made. That's NiMH for you. Left sitting alone for a year it will be in pretty bad shape--probably permanently damaged in terms of performance, if not having one or more dead cells. Even worse, if someone forgets and leaves their light on during a discharge, then it's really likely to result in a dead cell or two. I'd be surprised if there are even three working M6-R packs out there right now--and they are even more problematic due to the 2/3A cells, and also because the regulator is constantly drawing a very small current, so if you leave those packs sitting for even just 6 months, you are likely to permanenty damage them.

The only mods of mine that are likely to remain around for much longer are the regulated TigerLights with 8AA eneloop cell packs. And, even better, the LVR3K regulator in those is set to TURN OFF at 6.4 volts V-in (or was it 7.2? Can't remember). So you CAN'T over-discharge the pack. And the eneloop cells CAN sit around for a year or two and be fine. I only made a handful of these, though. You have one, SilverFox has one, milkyspit has one, bwaites has one, and I sold one to . . . I think it was Jerimoth . . . oh, and of course, Michael Teig has one--he has the first one, actually--although I replaced the Titanium 2400 pack with an eneloop pack at some point. This is part of the issue with the TL-R: TigerLight OWNS the design. I was really really hoping that we could bring a regulated TL running a WA1111 at 7.2 volts to market. 530 lumens (I think that's right) for 35 minutes (maybe it was 38 minutes?). But, it didn't pan out . . .

And, hell, in these days of 500 lumen AAA key-chain lights that cost $25, what does it really matter . . .

Yeah, it makes me sad, too. I was thinking about all this because I was thinking about all of McGizmo's lights (and other LED custom lights) and I was thinking that those will still be around for years and years to come. Serves me right for making BATTERY PACKS, I guess--an inherently ephemeral and limited life (and even disposable) item.

Ah well, it's OK. It was a whole LOT of fun and was very rewarding!

And YOU started it all, Phaserburn. YOU sold me my first TigerLight, if I'm remembering correctly! :devil: See what you did?

Oh, and as for Phaserburn threads, I think I like the "My Pimped out Nuwai Q3" (or whatever the exact title was) thread best!


----------



## js

Oh, and I made one for brightnorm, too! He even posted a thread about it.

[edit] and josey as well!


----------



## daloosh

milkyspit said:


> On a different note: NJ Photon Festival #18 (PF18 for short) takes place on Saturday, April 14th. Old timers most certainly welcome! :thumbsup:



Wow, I haven't been to your house since PF3, right now April 14 is no good, but it may open up...how's the quarry!?!?!?!

daloosh


----------



## milkyspit

daloosh said:


> Wow, I haven't been to your house since PF3, right now April 14 is no good, but it may open up...how's the quarry!?!?!?!
> 
> daloosh




PF3 was a good one. Was that the one UFOKillerz attended with his Silver Legacy mini HID builds? :thinking:

The quarry has changed a little but it's still there. The owner re-graded some of the main area, and a number of the largest boulders were moved around, presumably to improve the LEO shooting range. Beyond that, it's pretty much the same place as always.


----------



## daloosh

milkyspit said:


> PF3 was a good one. Was that the one UFOKillerz attended with his Silver Legacy mini HID builds? :thinking:



It was where Sway sent a HID mod and Ginseng brought the Aurora, and I shot a "Blair Witch" group photo.

daloosh


----------



## milkyspit

daloosh said:


> It was where Sway sent a HID mod and Ginseng brought the Aurora, and I shot a "Blair Witch" group photo.
> 
> daloosh




Yes! I remember that. If memory serves, Tweek was here, too, and late in the evening Tweek and I modded an oddball host for Ginseng (!!!) to turn it into an LED flashlight. :naughty:


----------



## daloosh

milkyspit said:


> Yes! I remember that. If memory serves, Tweek was here, too, and late in the evening Tweek and I modded an oddball host for Ginseng (!!!) to turn it into an LED flashlight. :naughty:



Yup, that's the one! Wow, the years go by fast. Up to PF18 already??!?!

daloosh


----------



## prof

I remember the red shoe thread...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Grox

daloosh said:


> It was where Sway sent a HID mod and Ginseng brought the Aurora, and I shot a "Blair Witch" group photo.
> 
> daloosh



Ahh, yes. The golden age.


----------



## PEU

What? now I'm old timer? whataf... I want to be young again 


Pablo


----------



## cy

JS.. my M6R pack was working fine, until my Schulze charger died. was a pita to charge with HP regulated power supply.

just received a Cellpro Powerlab 8 battery workstation... talk about a powerful tool! charges at 1350 watts, able to do regenerative discharge at 1350watts. full software driven menu...etc. 

check out my LiFePO4 motorcycle testing thread on ADV riders forum. 
http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=757934&page=9

scroll down to #124 for regenerative discharge a 20 AH LiFePO4 motorcycle battery







here's my BMW R80G/S in Elgin Kansas last week. that I'm prepping for an around the world trip.


----------



## js

Hey cy!

Nice! So . . . you're going to drive that motorcycle AROUND the world?!? Wow! I assume there are some "assists" from water-bourne vehicles at some point along the journey? Or is that BWM even more awesomer than any of us could suspect?

Phaserburn (and/or anyone else who knows),

I looked for the pimped out Nuwai thread (or pimp my/your Nuwai, etc.) and couldn't find it, not posted by you, not posted by anyone. Am I mis-remembering this? Wasn't there such a thread? And who started it?


----------



## milkyspit

js said:


> I looked for the pimped out Nuwai thread (or pimp my/your Nuwai, etc.) and couldn't find it, not posted by you, not posted by anyone. Am I mis-remembering this? Wasn't there such a thread? And who started it?




It's my thread, big guy. 

Take a look over here: My pimped-out Nuwai Quantum-III

A big thrill for me was Hotbeam being one of the early posters complimenting my work. Hotbeam was the co-creator (with Burnt_Retinas) of the MR-X flashlight, which to my thinking still reigns as the greatest LED flashlight ever built: not because it's still the brightest (far from it these days), but because it reigned as king for more than TWO YEARS at a time when LED technology was advancing even faster than it is now. To me, that's remarkable.

...and here was Hotbeam complimenting ME on my silly little mod! :bow: :bow:


----------



## js

Hey Scott! LOL! So sorry! I think Phaserburn and I were talking about a "pimped-out Nuwai" on the phone once--he had the parts for one if I wanted them, or something like that--and I mixed things up. OOPS! Sorry! I freaking LOVE the title of that thread, Scott. Too awesome!

I don't know why I didn't find your thread. I DID search on "pimped-out Nuwai" and didn't see it. But I just re-did the search, and DID find it. Must have just missed it.

See . . . I'm an oldtimer for sure--mixed up memories and failing eye-sight! LOL!

However, Phaserburn DID sell me my first TigerLight. Of that I am absolutely sure.


----------



## cy

js said:


> Hey cy!
> 
> Nice! So . . . you're going to drive that motorcycle AROUND the world?!? Wow! I assume there are some "assists" from water-bourne vehicles at some point along the journey? Or is that BWM even more awesomer than any of us could suspect?
> 
> Phaserburn (and/or anyone else who knows),
> 
> I looked for the pimped out Nuwai thread (or pimp my/your Nuwai, etc.) and couldn't find it, not posted by you, not posted by anyone. Am I mis-remembering this? Wasn't there such a thread? And who started it?



BMW R80G/S will be traveling self contained with tools, spare parts, tent, etc. plans are to tour USA first. a few weeks out, then a month out. coming back home. then Alaska to Tera De Fuego. then no telling where from there... 

certainly won't be the first to travel RTW on an old BMW airhead. R80G/S are one of the bikes of choice for that job.

what's more interesting to cpf folks is ... what lights and charging system will I be taking on my trip?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

milkyspit said:


> It's my thread, big guy.
> 
> Take a look over here: My pimped-out Nuwai Quantum-III



The Q-III was my first introduction to serious quality flashlights. I still have it and it's waiting for me to finish up a mod. By the time I'm ready to finish it there will probably be a whole new round of emitters that I'm going to want to try in it! It's amazing how fast LED development is progressing.

The Q-III is a great little pocket rocket and frequently generates that "Whoa!" response from others when they see the output compared to it's small size.


----------



## brightnorm

I joined soon after 9/11 with the good old Surefire 6P (Thanks Craig!). We used to be almost like a group of friends, kind of an extended family, way back when. Now with almost 140,000 members we've become like a large city with the inevitable depersonalization. Things used to be new, exciting, pioneering, discovering. Now they are interesting, even fascinating, but that pioneering spirit is barely there. It was very special to be in on the ground floor of a new and pretty unique enterprise. We're still a great forum populated by pleasant, increasingly knowledgeable and civilized people, and I still visit several times a week, but as Thomas Wolfe said: “You can’t go home again”.


Best regards to all,
Brightnorm


----------



## TedTheLed

yeah. I'm still here, where goest thou cpf?

"insulate, insulate." --Tom Wolfe


----------



## greenLED

Darned, gone for a few months (years?) and you guys make it look like a different world!

Still kicking and playing with a few lights I still have left, but with other hobbies, work, family... just not a whole lot'a time to play on the 'net these days.


----------



## applevision

In case youngins were wondering about the red shoes... see here!
:thumbsup:


----------



## skalomax

I'm not really an old timer, but been here for a while. Had some great times here and learned a whole lot.
Probably know more about flashlights than everyone i know.

I went from having top notch lights to not having a single one, it's funny how people change and 'evolve' into new hobbies and interest.
I still love LED flashlights and am currently looking for one, lights are getting brighter! :thumbsup:

Shout out to: Milkyspit, Chronos, Criollo, Dmcleish, GreenLED. (sorry if i forgot about anyone)

Had a FANTASTIC Time here, never will forget and will always be a flashaholic


----------



## CLHC

Still here. Joined in December 2004 and CPF Member #7501(?) I think.


----------



## electromage

Has anyone else noticed that this thread is almost 7 years old? If you'd posted back then you'd be an "old-timer" by now!


----------



## KC2IXE

daloosh said:


> Did someone say "Red Shoes?!?!"
> 
> Nice to see familiar faces among the new.
> 
> daloosh



What Red Shoes


----------



## tx101

applevision said:


> In case youngins were wondering about the red shoes... see here!
> :thumbsup:



I just scanned thru the "Red Shoes" thread and noticed that not everyone who contributed
got the red shoes banner next to their names.
Was there any reason for this ???

Just curious


----------



## kramer5150

What ever happened to bessiebenny? I know he stepped aside from CPF to do his own blog, but that died AFIAK.
I used to surf his LONG threads tirelessly when I first joined.


----------



## applevision

tx101 said:


> I just scanned thru the "Red Shoes" thread and noticed that not everyone who contributed
> got the red shoes banner next to their names.
> Was there any reason for this ???
> 
> Just curious


I was thinking the same thing! Good question. Old timers, any ideas?


----------



## daloosh

applevision said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Good question. Old timers, any ideas?



I kinda recall that in one of the big crashes or server migrations, the red shoes were lost along the way, but you could petition for reinstatement . . . 

daloosh


----------



## applevision

Thank you, *daloosh*!
That makes sense.


----------



## greenLED

I just noticed March marked my 8th year of CPF lore. I guess I took a break from it for 2-3 years (I'm into guns now), but McGizmo bullied me back in to checking again, so here I am, dusting off the modding box and wondering what to do with what was something like $400 in "bleeding edge" Luxeons and early Crees.


----------



## Chronos

skalomax said:


> I'm not really an old timer, but been here for a while. Had some great times here and learned a whole lot.
> Probably know more about flashlights than everyone i know.
> 
> I went from having top notch lights to not having a single one, it's funny how people change and 'evolve' into new hobbies and interest.
> I still love LED flashlights and am currently looking for one, lights are getting brighter! :thumbsup:
> 
> Shout out to: Milkyspit, Chronos, Criollo, Dmcleish, GreenLED. (sorry if i forgot about anyone)
> 
> Had a FANTASTIC Time here, never will forget and will always be a flashaholic



Hey skalomax old buddy! How are you?

I'm still here, often lurking. Still have quite a few lights, but have built up a collection of historic firearms and custom knives. 



greenLED said:


> I just noticed March marked my 8th year of CPF lore. I guess I took a break from it for 2-3 years (I'm into guns now), but McGizmo bullied me back in to checking again, so here I am, dusting off the modding box and wondering what to do with what was something like $400 in "bleeding edge" Luxeons and early Crees.



greenLED, good to see you back as well!!! Gotta see those guns sometime... Believe it or not, I've still got one of your lanyards that sees almost daily use! Outlasted every other one I've ever owned. Hope you and yours are well. 


Looks like I missed my six-year anniversary.


----------



## Cyclops942

greenLED said:


> I just noticed March marked my 8th year of CPF lore. I guess I took a break from it for 2-3 years (I'm into guns now), but McGizmo bullied me back in to checking again, so here I am, dusting off the modding box and wondering what to do with what was something like $400 in "bleeding edge" Luxeons and early Crees.


Donate them to new flashoholics, to help them appreciate how far technology has come?

I just recently came into possession of a batch of lights ranging from ones as new as SureFire LED lights to as old as ones that use two (2!!!!!) CR-123 batteries to power three 5mm Nichias (and the requisite 2xAA [email protected], of course). Yes, I was around this community back then, but still... to see some of these, hold them in my hands, and be able to compare them side-by-side with not only the lights I already owned from that time period, but also the lights I just purchased or received at SHOT Show 2012... wow. Just wow. Oh, and it's also cool to now have TWO EternaLight X-Ray Elites. (Sorry, but I already have a recipient in mind for the spare.)

Anyway, try showing them to some of your newer flashoholic friends, or giving them to some of your interested-but-not-yet-bitten friends, and maybe they'll catch the bug.


----------



## chaoslee

after the old gone, there's some new people coming


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Still here after all those years.(Hard to belive I joined back in Nov. 2007.Has it been nearly 5 years I've been a member here? Eeek!!!)

#33205 here.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I was just looking at the shoes thing.... and found out I joined 6 months after it was over lol


----------



## sabre7

Hello all been here a little while too, still lurking about


----------



## SilverFox

Wow, what a walk through memory lane.

Still here. Still playing with batteries........... and lights.  

Tom


----------



## fyrstormer

The _real_ old-timers would've been here for a decade now. That's a long time to expect anyone to stay active and interested in a website.


----------



## greenLED

Chronos said:


> greenLED, good to see you back as well!!! Gotta see those guns sometime... Believe it or not, I've still got one of your lanyards that sees almost daily use! Outlasted every other one I've ever owned. Hope you and yours are well.


Lemme guess, one of those orange ones?


----------



## [email protected]

AMD64Blondie said:


> Still here after all those years.(Hard to belive I joined back in Nov. 2007.Has it been nearly 5 years I've been a member here? Eeek!!!)
> 
> #33205 here.




See you in another 5 years...

#31758 here


----------



## Chronos

greenLED said:


> Lemme guess, one of those orange ones?



But of COURSE! 

My son borrowed it for use on an overnight school field trip. Worked as it should, and my light made it back home safely.


----------



## Radio

I'm not old!


----------



## Beretta1526

fyrstormer said:


> The _real_ old-timers would've been here for a decade now. That's a long time to expect anyone to stay active and interested in a website.



I'm coming up on that ten year mark in January. I probably lurked for a good 8-9 months before that though. I've been on my forum for a little over 11 years now, but it's pretty clear that it gets most of my attention. At least it's not just a bunch of strangers left when I'm not on for a few weeks or a couple months...

greenLED: Are there any Italian pistols in your safe?

.


----------



## Cyclops942

fyrstormer said:


> The _real_ old-timers would've been here for a decade now. That's a long time to expect anyone to stay active and interested in a website.


Joined in December of 2000. I'm still here, although, as you can see from my post count, I read FAR more than I post. Given what I know as compared to what some others here know, I'd say that's a good thing. 

I remember when I first joined, I could read all the new posts on all the threads in the entire forum, every single day, and keep all the active conversations in my head. Yeah, it's been a while since that could happen.


----------



## cy

have not posted a lot last several years... but this is one of the few threads been keeping track of

still have world's largest cache of ARC parts. amazingly still getting calls for those ARC pieces. 
can't change ARC's place in history as world's first production Luxeon light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Radio said:


> I'm not old!



We're not old, just chronologically enhanced.


----------



## fyrstormer

Cyclops942 said:


> Joined in December of 2000. I'm still here, although, as you can see from my post count, I read FAR more than I post. Given what I know as compared to what some others here know, I'd say that's a good thing.
> 
> I remember when I first joined, I could read all the new posts on all the threads in the entire forum, every single day, and keep all the active conversations in my head. Yeah, it's been a while since that could happen.


Heh. Not sure it's really worth keeping track of all the active conversations anyway. There's a whole lot of "which cheap junk should I buy?" and "my cheap junk broke, what should I do now?" conversations floating around. Lots of topical redundancy. I've been here a little under three years now and the majority of the topics are mind-numbing to me, with really interesting topics few and far between.

I suppose it doesn't help my level of interest that I found a light I like so much I've EDCed it for almost a year and a half without getting tired of it. Modding is the part of this hobby that really holds my interest nowadays.


----------



## EV_007

Now I feel like a old youngtimer.


----------



## Chris M.

Wow, havn`t been in here for such a long time. Dropped by to see what was occurring mainly out of a sense of nostalgia - good to see it`s all still here.

Unfortunately these days, despite a continuing interest in lighting of all sorts and still being a prolific collector of lamps, gear, fixtures, old and new, I don`t really keep track of the latest torch/flashlight technology any more, and most of what I`ve just read this morning has gone right over my head! Still, my current favorite in almost daily use is a TrustFire TR-3T6, has 3x Cree XM-L, three brightness levels plus a seizure-inducing strobe mode for good measure, powered by two 18650s. Got it from Ebay a year or so back and was very impressed given the relatively low cost, that thing is ridiculously bright and still going strong.

Anyway, been interesting to drop by again after all this time, maybe I`ll be back in another few years.....?


----------



## Quest4fire

> Still here. Still playing with batteries........... and lights.
> 
> Tom



Definitely our gain, Tom. Thanks for all the patient, tireless input.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Still check in every now and then  in search of the perfect EDC


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The perfect EDC is only that until the next one gets invented.


----------



## orbital

PhotonWrangler said:


> The perfect EDC is only that until the next one gets invented.



^^

*Well said!*

the xp-g2 looks to have alot of promise



then the xp-r?
..xp-r2

ect.
ect...


----------



## milkyspit

orbital said:


> ^^
> 
> *Well said!*
> 
> the xp-g2 looks to have alot of promise
> 
> 
> 
> then the xp-r?
> ..xp-r2
> 
> ect.
> ect...





I'm digging the XM-L for overall beam pattern... and Nichia 219 for color rendition (though XM-L really does pretty nicely)... and XT-E has impressed me lately in my projects! Beautiful, beautiful beam and tint. Nothing wrong with the XP-G2 of course, plus some others I'd like to try...


----------



## smokinbasser

I have made the following statement my byline and yes it is a play on word spelling. Time wounds all heels. I have been around here for a few moons. hope to be around for a few more.


----------



## da.gee

Coming up on my five year anniversary at the end of the month. CPF was still small enough you could read nearly all the posts if you wanted to. Got here when things really were getting interesting with LEDs. Quantum leaps were being made it seemed and modders were key to getting the latest and greatest. Now you have any number of vendors with the latest LED differentiated marginally by UI and ocassionally form factor. Now just a scanner for interesting items. Maybe four new lights a year vs. four per month.  XP-G2 has piqued my interest and the Nichia 219. Good to see some of the old oldies still around.


----------



## SurefireM6

*How many CPF Elders are still left? (early 2000's)*

Just wanted to see how many members from the early 2000's there are left here... It was much different back then, LED's? what the heck are those? HAHA. Anyways, if I remember correctly, CPF was started sometime in the year 2000, I was lurking for quite some time before joining in 2001. Back then there were no "digital" flashlights, incandescent lights ruled, heck I remember when Surefire released the E2 and revolutionized the "EDC" concept. 

Awe the good ol' days.... growing up with CPF all these years I remember collecting different colors of Mag AA flashlights (OMG, I really did that? LOL). I still remember owning my very first Surefire, it was a 6P. All round, incandescent and the concept was considered "crazy" by my friends because the Duracell DL123a batteries it used were expensive and unconventional. I remember having ARC AAAs from HA models to UV ones before the whole Maglite "Incident". I remember buying a Surefire M6 from Arizona Gun Runners for $165 :-O 

What do you remember doing in the early CPF days? What were you collecting, what was your passion, etc? How has that changed now?


----------



## mvyrmnd

There's already a thread about old-timers:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/100953


----------



## PhotonBoy

I still keep checking for new lights; but otherwise, my activity here is quite limited. I have way too many lights. Maybe in 2 or 3 years I'll update to some new technology.


----------



## ABTOMAT

Still here. I've gotten back into the hobby more than last few months, for better or worse.  Not much has gone on with the collection proper but I've been trying out a whole bunch of SFs that were over my price range when they were new way back when.


----------



## UncleFester

I'll be making a modest comeback since I'm gainfully employed again. CPF is bad for the wallet......


----------



## Badbeams3

I`m an oldtimer. Member 54 originally. I learned to (almost) type here. Went by the name KenBar. Later became Badbeams. Then after a computer failure...badbeams2...and even later, after another computer bit the dust...Badbeams3. I remember when David would post...the Surefires were bomb...but most folks had Maglights with upgraded bulbs. The only led`s were the red Photons. The board was split between incandescent lights and silly folks who played with the led`s...the Surfire guy`s tended to look down at the LED folks.

I remember when David moved to Tampa...sold Ford cars. No advertising back then on the boards...folks could talk about whatever. I remember when David announced he was bringing some girl on to help with forum maintenance. No one thought anything about it other than...a girl? Little did we suspect she would one day take over our town.

I remember the 7 LED Ccrane 3 "c" bat light...was the talk of the town on the led side. I still have one...somewhere. Surefire was the last company to adopt LED`s...looks like they are just now starting to accept rechargeable batts.

I remember when one of our members, Peter Gransse, decided to try his hand at manufacturing lights...started the ARC company. Rather expensive little aaa lights. 

I lost interest in lights some time back...but still have a little desire to keep up with the latest, brightest, smallest...but no desire to spend as much playing...like I used to. I plan on buying a 18650 light...maybe the ZL...as it seems pretty nice.


----------



## Joe Talmadge

I've never been a prolific poster, but I joined pretty early. I think my member number is like 20 or something. Maybe I'll edit it in if I can figure out how to find it ... lol

edit: ya, #20!


----------



## lionken07

Been awhile for me too...my interest in flashlights is still deep...one day we will all move on.


----------



## sunspot

I'm still on the look for a better flashlight. CPF is a great place to be.


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard

I'm still here, too! Still doing the SHOT Show (booth #541 for 2013). First exhibited at SHOT in 2002, representing EternaLight and sharing my booth with Peter at ARC Flashlight (his first SHOT!).
Member #1044, thought I'd missed everything! Look what's happened since then! Who would believe we would be putting 9 amps through one LED (SST-90)!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I don't think I count as an old-timer compared to some of you old farts :nana: ,but I disappeared for a year due to some crazy issues in my life and have only recently found the stability to return and try and catch up with what I've missed... which... apparently wasn't that much... 

Anyway... Good to see a lot of familiar faces in this thread that don't pop up as often as they should. Too many posts of people asking questions - not enough people going the distance to try and break new ground. It's like everyone's become complacent with a stock light of their choosing, and then they just talk about it for hours on end. Everyone should combine to try and bring CPF back to its former glory. All in favor...?

Shao


----------



## kaseri

I'm still here and I've been visiting CPF a lot more often lately. I even bought a couple of new lights recently. My collection is a fraction of what it once was. I now only buy lights that I have a real need for so I'm more of a user than a collector.


----------



## scrappy

I'm still here -- still reading more than posting but ... it is fun to learn. Just getting back into it - last week bought a Nitecore TM15 and a surefire M6lt -- I can't believe how much light comes out of these handheld lights. However nothing will get my Arc LHS' spot as my EDC. I do have a few regrets though, like selling my Spy005 and my Jets22 Blackbird with the hanger...sad. I remember waiting patiently for Mr. Bulk's VIP, Lionheart, Superbabypin, the latest from Don's Aleph system, and when I thought I was a modder by building a Mag85. Those were fun times. I started to lose interest when the little suckers started costing upwards of 500 bucks and money got a little tight. Anyway fun to be back and look at where the flashlight technology has gone.


----------



## milkyspit

scrappy said:


> I'm still here -- still reading more than posting but ... it is fun to learn. Just getting back into it - last week bought a Nitecore TM15 and a surefire M6lt -- I can't believe how much light comes out of these handheld lights. However nothing will get my Arc LHS' spot as my EDC. I do have a few regrets though, like selling my Spy005 and my Jets22 Blackbird with the hanger...sad. I remember waiting patiently for Mr. Bulk's VIP, Lionheart, Superbabypin, the latest from Don's Aleph system, and when I thought I was a modder by building a Mag85. Those were fun times. I started to lose interest when the little suckers started costing upwards of 500 bucks and money got a little tight. Anyway fun to be back and look at where the flashlight technology has gone.



Well said! 

I always loved the Jets22 Blackbird, had a complete set. Eventually sold it, and wouldn't mind having one again. They were really well done.


----------



## kayd

There are some bricks on my way to enter the cpf. But as i managed to get in and find my dreamcandle, i hope that i will stay until someone calls me an oldtimer. That might take some time...and then i will wonder about where did you guys go?
sorry, i did not find this forum earlier!!


----------



## cy

milkyspit said:


> Well said!
> 
> I always loved the Jets22 Blackbird, had a complete set. Eventually sold it, and wouldn't mind having one again. They were really well done.


me too .. took me awhile to get it if I remember correctly. but I did get it and sold it shortly afterwards. 
then again back then jumped on just about every new/super cool light that came out. sold most of them off way back when... 
still got my original ti McLux PD, ti Surefire, M6 and a Larry light

still got a butt load of super rare Arc flashlights and enough parts to build hundreds of lights. just run out of steam ... got burnt out...
have though of selling out all my Arc parts to someone with energy to build out all those Arc lights with current electronics/emitters. 
in no hurry .. Arc was the first, that's not changing anytime soon.


----------



## TedTheLed

I was in the bathroom..why? waddaya need?


----------



## phoneguy

I dont come here as often as I used too. I remember waiting for my Mr Bulk VIP and thinking it would be the end all of lights....Still have the VIP and I think it has had one battery in it. The ARC LS did it for me, I loved the form factor, twisty and clicky. I still have a stock clicky and a 5 watt modded by Sengoku, never was able to get the Jets22 Blackbird before he up and disappeared...
Wife has been downsized out of 2 jobs in the last 3 years and I just dont have the budget for some of these new lights. I have carried a JetBeam Jet III Military for 5 yrs daily at work and it has taken a beating!!! It is starting to not be reliable after so much abuse but the light still looks great. May have to have someone bring it up to speed.
Nice to see some of the old timers still here...

Bryan


----------



## phoneguy

cy said:


> me too .. took me awhile to get it if I remember correctly. but I did get it and sold it shortly afterwards.
> then again back then jumped on just about every new/super cool light that came out. sold most of them off way back when...
> still got my original ti McLux PD, ti Surefire, M6 and a Larry light
> 
> still got a butt load of super rare Arc flashlights and enough parts to build hundreds of lights. just run out of steam ... got burnt out...
> have though of selling out all my Arc parts to someone with energy to build out all those Arc lights with current electronics/emitters.
> in no hurry .. Arc was the first, that's not changing anytime soon.



Cy, have any twisty tail caps in ano 

Bryan


----------



## Unicorn

What defines an old timer? 
I seem to do things in cycles. Something will interst me greatly for a bit, then it'll be something else. Like Darryll said long ago, it's so busy that it's hard to keep up with everything.
And I've been doing a bit more gaming lately.


----------



## phoneguy

Joe Talmadge said:


> I've never been a prolific poster, but I joined pretty early. I think my member number is like 20 or something. Maybe I'll edit it in if I can figure out how to find it ... lol
> 
> edit: ya, #20!


How did you find your member number?

Nevermind...I found it. #3523 here

Bryan


----------



## Sinjz

Joe Talmadge said:


> I've never been a prolific poster, but I joined pretty early. I think my member number is like 20 or something. Maybe I'll edit it in if I can figure out how to find it ... lol
> 
> edit: ya, #20!





phoneguy said:


> How did you find your member number?
> 
> Nevermind...I found it. #3523 here
> 
> Bryan



Assuming it's the # in front of my username, in the URL of my profile page, I'm #3147.


----------



## Sway

Sinjz said:


> Assuming it's the # in front of my username, in the URL of my profile page, I'm #3147.



Still the best avatar vid I've seen...........

Cheers Kelly


----------



## BVH

I'll "see" your 50,000,000 CP Avatar and "raise" ya 750,000,000 CP with mine!


----------



## nbp

Today is my 5 year anniversary here.  I don't know if that counts as old...I don't feel old. 

Apologies to all mods, admin, and members who have had to put up with me for the past 5 years. :nana:


----------



## mvyrmnd

nbp said:


> Today is my 5 year anniversary here.  I don't know if that counts as old...I don't feel old.
> 
> Apologies to all mods, admin, and members who have had to put up with me for the past 5 years. :nana:



It's alright - I've only been putting up with you for 3


----------



## PhotonWrangler

TedTheLed said:


> I was in the bathroom..why? waddaya need?



Thanks Ted, I needed a laugh today!


----------



## greenLED

I haven't seen CY posting here in a long time. I just remembered him after looking for some old Arc parts I bought from him a while back.


----------



## Zman

Wow,
I must say it takes me back seeing so many of the names that were all over the board when I used to spend so much time and money here. Always jumping on the list for the latest light. Mr. Bulk lights, Arc Lights, the original Aeon..etc. Left here as my children were born and the time and budget waned. I find myself around more in the last few months. Hello old timers!


----------



## Kestrel

Zman said:


> [...] I find myself around more in the last few months. Hello old timers!



The Winter Solstice tends to bring them out, lol.


----------



## langham

Unicorn said:


> What defines an old timer?
> I seem to do things in cycles. Something will interst me greatly for a bit, then it'll be something else. Like Darryll said long ago, it's so busy that it's hard to keep up with everything.
> And I've been doing a bit more gaming lately.


I think that anybody under 100 is old and anyone with more than 2000 posts in my opinion. It is good to see some of the originals that got brought on when it was just a few guys. This whole website is the best place for me to save and waist money. I found out about shaving the led off of an XML and went to work, I destroyed 1 led and made another a strange blue, this site has either saved me a lot of money or cost me a lot. I find that I do not buy nearly as many lights now, I guess that I am just satisfied with seeing what can be rather than needing to have the newest craze. Since my primary obsession is with modification I tend to have project lights that hardly ever work, and an EDC and a thrower and a TIR and a zoom to flood, well a few. Don't leave us quite yet old people we still need your insight and knowledge, the greatest indication of the future is the past and it looks BRIGHT. :devil: I am member 183077.


----------



## idleprocess

The fact that this thread was started some 7 years ago and still trudges on is of itself amusing.


----------



## cy

greenLED said:


> I haven't seen CY posting here in a long time. I just remembered him after looking for some old Arc parts I bought from him a while back.



yup ...still around and still got a butt-load of Arc parts .. do drop in everyone once in awhile.... hope things are going well for you...

check out the LiFePO4 battery testing I've been deep into lately ... 
http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?p=20289850#post20289850


----------



## Stream

Kestrel said:


> The Winter Solstice tends to bring them out, lol.



Haha, that's certainly true. I've been a member since December 2004, but I generally only visit during the winters. It's dark most of the day (at least where I live), and that tends to make you go through your light collection in terms of usefulness, where you want more lumens or where you need a better suited light for a given task or purpose. CPF is where I do the bulk of my research, as well as posting questions or advice.


----------



## violatorjf

I'm not an 'oldtimer' but my flashaholic ways, much like most of my hobbies/obsessions, has come and gone at times.

I joined in 2007 and was active until some point in 2008. Then went dormant until earlier this year, so had almost a 4yr gap. I think I noticed that I didn't have any good flashlights anymore, whether it was from selling them or giving them away to friends. It's very nice to be back, but I'll tell you one thing - I've spent more money in my first WEEK back on flashlights than I did on my entire 4yrs away! I'm still debating on whether or not that's a complaint...


----------



## Stream

violatorjf said:


> It's very nice to be back, but I'll tell you one thing - I've spent more money in my first WEEK back on flashlights than I did on my entire 4yrs away! I'm still debating on whether or not that's a complaint...



It's a complaint if you ask your wallet. But as a lumen hound it's called your fix


----------



## BVH

For whatever reason, I think of "oldtimers" as those who joined prior to 2003 or so.


----------



## Norm

BVH said:


> For whatever reason, I think of "oldtimers" as those who joined prior to 2003 or so.



My thoughts too.

Norm


----------



## BVH

Those with the Red Shoes are definitely included and might fall into the "or so" category.


----------



## nbp

BVH said:


> For whatever reason, I think of "oldtimers" as those who joined prior to 2003 or so.



I agree. Although as time continues to pass, eventually that will have to advance to a later date, I would think.


----------



## Norm

In Amateur Radio you're not considered an old timer until you have been licensed for 25 years, I'm up to 27 years 

Obviously that won't work here, I'm thinking perhaps 6 or 7 years membership?

Whadya think :shrug:

Norm


----------



## phoneguy

BVH said:


> For whatever reason, I think of "oldtimers" as those who joined prior to 2003 or so.




COOL..........I am not an oltimer...LOL. My kids think I am though.

Bryan


----------



## naiter

post #8 on this thread from '05. Makes me think he's an old timer now!


greenLED said:


> Not an old-timer, but maybe I will be some day? :nana:



Edit: Actual "old timer" should be a ratio. reference something like: when CPF was created? or when light technology developed (LED becoming portable light sources)


----------



## McShawn

Its nice to see many of the familiar names. I have so many flashlights back to the first Arc brand lights that i have run out of room. I even collected antique lights at one point. I now only buy 2 or 3 new lights a year, not like i used to buy constantly. My interest have expanded to include guns and ammo hoarding now. ;o)


----------



## Stream

McShawn said:


> My interest have expanded to include guns and ammo hoarding now. ;o)



Waiting for the zombie apocalypse, I take it?


----------



## skalomax

Chronos said:


> Hey skalomax old buddy! How are you?
> 
> I'm still here, often lurking. Still have quite a few lights, but have built up a collection of historic firearms and custom knives.
> 
> Hey Chronos! Man, I've lost all my flashlights and caught myself using a multi 5mm led flashlights. Now i'm back to find out what the best AA flashlight is. Time to search!
> 
> 
> 
> greenLED, good to see you back as well!!! Gotta see those guns sometime... Believe it or not, I've still got one of your lanyards that sees almost daily use! Outlasted every other one I've ever owned. Hope you and yours are well.
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed my six-year anniversary.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

I think old timers are those who were here before you could get Luxeon LED lights when everyone was talking about 5mm LEDs and comparing them with incans.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lynx_Arc said:


> I think old timers are those who were here before you could get Luxeon LED lights when everyone was talking about 5mm LEDs and comparing them with incans.



Yeah, I remember a discussion about those new "high brightness" 22,000mcd 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Mike 208

I first registered here on 05-22-02 under the user name of "Mike 161." When I upgraded to a better computer, I was unable to transfer my information (and 100 posts) over, so I had to re-register as "mike 208" in 2006 (I wish I knew how to find my old member number). I guess this makes me an "old timer." Still here - still love this place.


----------



## Norm

Mike 208 said:


> I wish I knew how to find my old member number.



Mike 161 (id: 627)

Norm


----------



## FlashGordon

I just took a break


----------



## Carpe Diem

I hereby claim the privilege of making the first "Year 2013" post in this thread.

Long live the CPF...and best wishes to its eclectic members that make it one of the nicest sites in all of cyberspace!

Member No. 314

:grouphug:


----------



## KevinL

_*ding*_

Still here. You can check out, but you can never leave. 

Today's rotating EDC is the nickel-plated E2e with XPG neutral tower.


----------



## RadarGreg

Wow...I've been a flashaholic here for over 10 years?!? Good times...


----------



## HighlanderNorth

greenLED said:


> Not an old-timer, but maybe I will be some day? :nana:





^^You got your wish! (His post was posted in 2005)^

If you are still active here, you would certainly be considered an old timer. In fact, you'd now be more of an old timer than the person who posted this thread was when he first posted it!


----------



## AMD64Blondie

I'm still around.5 1/2 years later.


----------



## brightnorm

deleted

bn


----------



## brightnorm

Cyclops942 said:


> The only problem is that when the board was ported for the first time (that I remember), the member numbers got all jumbled, and they no longer have that relationship. For instance, my number shows as 56 when using the technique you mention, but my actual sequential member number was 116 using the original numbering scheme.



Originally 767; now 769

Brightnorm


----------



## FlashGordon

Hey Steve, didn't know you were on the forum! 
Keith from NBVC


----------



## Steve K

Are you an old timer when you start to look around and wonder "who are all these young kids? where did all of my old buddies wander off to??"

or maybe it's just the feeling that there's less and less reason to build your own stuff nowadays. Yeah, it's nice to be able to buy good lights, but it really takes the fun out of making your own stuff.


----------



## cy

cy said:


> QUOTE Cyclops942; The only problem is that when the board was ported for the first time (that I remember), the member numbers got all jumbled, and they no longer have that relationship. For instance, my number shows as 56 when using the technique you mention, but my actual sequential member number was 116 using the original numbering scheme.



hmmm .. perhaps that's why my post count mysteriously went down by 2,000+ posts ...


----------



## akula88

Member# 3597. 

After a seven-year hiatus... posted back around Dec last year (2012). Actually bought a couple of Klarus and a Fenix early last year (as 'utility' lights).

Got hooked back with CPF around end-of-Jan this year... and had been reading (and Googling) a few interesting threads (new and old) for almost everyday now; so much to learn and catch up, especially the new mods... 

Learned my lesson, though, to limit my 'retained' lights to just two-or-three a year oo: :naughty:


----------



## Manzerick

I haven't posted in forever! I realized when I come here, I spend waaaay too much $$$, and it"s like an addiction. Days like today I buzz in for a few.

HELLO YA'ALL!!!


----------



## cy

yup .. back then I'd think nothing of spending $500+ for a nice flashlight .. then do it again the following week. 
then I'd be selling off flashlights to buy more flashlights ... it was an endless cycle ...

still got enough Arc flashlight parts to make up hundreds of flashlights


----------



## recDNA

RadarGreg said:


> Wow...I've been a flashaholic here for over 10 years?!? Good times...



Did they have internet in 03? LOL

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## nbp

cy said:


> yup .. back then I'd think nothing of spending $500+ for a nice flashlight .. then do it again the following week.
> then I'd be selling off flashlights to buy more flashlights ... it was an endless cycle ...
> 
> still got enough Arc flashlight parts to make up hundreds of flashlights



Whenever I see your sigline I always think I need to get some parts and assemble me a nice little Arc light or two to go with my old Arc AAA from when I first joined in 2007.. then I realize I don't know anything about the old Arc lights and don't even know what goes together, haha.


----------



## JasonC8301

Still lurking...still trying to figure out an EDC. I have been using a 110 lumen Surefire E1B for the past few years...still keep my photons intl cr2 ion my keychain...a far cry from my surefire e2e and arc aaa days.


----------



## kaseri

Still here after 10 years.


----------



## mesa232323

When I was initially going to reply to this thread I noticed it was started 3 year prior to me signing up. That makes me a noob. 


Here's the punchline. All the old timers burnt out with all their incandescent bulbs. Clap clap cricket cricket


----------



## Cyclops942

mesa232323 said:


> When I was initially going to reply to this thread I noticed it was started 3 year prior to me signing up. That makes me a noob.
> 
> 
> Here's the punchline. All the old timers burnt out with all their incandescent bulbs. Clap clap cricket cricket


Not quite... it was LEDs that got me to join this forum in the first place, and I'm still here.

It was a funny joke, though.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cyclops942 said:


> Not quite... it was LEDs that got me to join this forum in the first place, and I'm still here.
> 
> It was a funny joke, though.



Filamentally true.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911

How do you guys figure out your member number?

Don't know if I count as an old timer, but I've been registered for almost eight years. Took a few years off but have gotten back into it. When I left there weren't the choices there are now. The flashlight industry has exploded over the last few years.


----------



## Valpo Hawkeye

I'm off and on like many others here. Still love lights but only buy three or four a year now. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Search

I wouldn't call myself an old timer.. but I did take a massive leave of absence. Here in the past week I've had a rekindling and now wish things around here were as chaotic as they were say 2 years ago.

I'm just glad the forum and passion is still being driven by new members who have an eagerness to learn and discuss this hobby.


----------



## Kestrel

Nice to see you back, Search. :wave:
Don't worry, we'll get there at some point.


----------



## Search

Kestrel said:


> Nice to see you back, Search. :wave:
> Don't worry, we'll get there at some point.



Hey I'm all in 

I just ordered three new lights and am trying to score a few more on Ebay right now.. I'll have plenty to talk about shortly lol


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Old guys rule.

More old school than Arc AAA and Inova X5's

Is TedEBear still around? What about PK?


----------



## geepondy

Is Darrel the EV guy still around? David W is long gone, correct?


----------



## BVH

Mr ted bear stops in now and then but not much posting. Havent seen PK in ages nor Darrell. To me, members from 2003 and back qualify as old timers. That's somewhere around the famous Red Shoes Affair.


----------



## Search

BVH said:


> To me, members from 2003 and back qualify as old timers.



Yup I'm out


----------



## Paul_DW

JonSidneyB said:


> When I look out on CPF,
> 
> I see a sea of people who have been out here less than a year. It is good to have those people but I only seem to see a few posters that go back further than that. We seem to be missing many active people from the first couple of years of CPF. Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.


I've just joined back up after buying a few eBay special LED flashlights. 

I remember Jim Sexton of Tigerlight fame, and Bill Waites of USL fame. 

I was a London Cabbie then and used to put up heaps of London landmarks lit up with my USL, them were the days as I ran out of dosh here a while back and had to sell half of my flashlights ...  

Anyway, back on the scene and looking forward to doing the same with my Ultrafire 13800 eBay special for $79 delivered!


----------



## nbp

Darrell still watches on I believe but rarely posts. Every so often he does though.


----------



## KevinL

Momentarily resurfacing to trim a few lights from the collection. I prefer to think of it as releasing them to homes where they will be loved and used more, instead of sitting in a box in a shelf somewhere.... 

Has it really been nine years of this addiction? I just bought a PD32 UE with 760 lumens OTF at max blast. And yet to think; there was a time when 76 lumens was enough to maim for. 60 lumens used to be 'tactical level light' in the words of one famous manufacturer...

My join date says June 2004. It's June 2013 now (last I checked)

We have seen an entire generation of lights grow up - and pass away. The ROP made history. The ROP *is* history now. I just sold mine and all its spares! Sorry to say the PD32 is now taking over that job in a pocketable, variable-power, single-18650 powered formfactor..


----------



## skalomax

cy said:


> yup .. back then I'd think nothing of spending $500+ for a nice flashlight .. then do it again the following week.
> then I'd be selling off flashlights to buy more flashlights ... it was an endless cycle ...
> 
> still got enough Arc flashlight parts to make up hundreds of flashlights



True words of wisdom! I miss those days. I feel like a newbie all over again when I come back here.


----------



## JasonC8301

KevinL...funny you mention the whole lumens things. I remember when the mini mag light was awesome. Then came the surefire 6p and e2e. Arc then came into the picture..I was like wow 30 lumens from an LSH-P. 

I sometimes turn on my Mag 2c ROP LE to remind me of the yesteryear.

Who still has their cpf t shirts?


----------



## WDR65

JasonC8301 said:


> KevinL...funny you mention the whole lumens things. I remember when the mini mag light was awesome. Then came the surefire 6p and e2e. Arc then came into the picture..I was like wow 30 lumens from an LSH-P.
> 
> I sometimes turn on my Mag 2c ROP LE to remind me of the yesteryear.
> 
> Who still has their cpf t shirts?



I was a lurker for awhile before I started posting and I remember many of these things though the ARC LSH-P was a year or so before I really got into it. The whole lumens thing still amuses me. While many people complain about not enough lumens out of certain brand lights I'm still amazed that I can carry around 200 or 500 lumen lights in my pocket that run for more than 20 minutes on high.

I found some Streamlight TT1L bulbs the other day and that reminded me of one of the first simple mods that I did. The TT bulb in a Mini-mag with lithium batteries. It was impressive at the time if expensive to run for any length of time. 

I do miss a lot of the old posters on here when there was a lot more theory discussed.


----------



## 270winchester

I'm just here for the free beer.


----------



## Kestrel

270winchester said:


> I'm just here for the free beer.


Hmm, I haven't found that subforum yet, will definitely keep looking though ...


----------



## TimB

Still here after 9 years... I must admit it's been a long time since I dropped by. Times change and obsessions fade, but the interest is still here. I still have a very nice collection of Arc LS lights and I think I'm ready to start EDC'ing one again. Not sure what I've been "saving" them for 

-Tim


----------



## cbxer55

I pop in-and-out on an infrequent basis. Mostly lurk, have not bought a light in several years. Having recently separated from my wife, I am now free to do as I please. Just ordered a 4Sevens Quark Burst Mode QP2L-X. First new light for awhile, probably not the last.

I had actually forgotten about this site, since upon separating from my wife, I had deleted my entire favorites list. Stumbled upon it today. 

So I'm back.


----------



## recDNA

I don't remember how long I've been here but I lurked for at least a year before posting. The first couple of years I was here the led technology advanced in leaps and bounds. Since the wow factor of the xml has worn out nothing really moves me. I don't even own an xpg2 although i would like to try one. When I first joined there were lots of state of the art flashlights that were pretty inexpensive. Now people spend hundreds for only slight improvements. I'm not talking collector's items. They were always and deserved to be expensive. I mean good state of the art mass manufactured lights. It kind of broke my heart when Surefire got out of the p60 business too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Badbeams3

JasonC8301 said:


> KevinL...funny you mention the whole lumens things. I remember when the mini mag light was awesome. Then came the surefire 6p and e2e. Arc then came into the picture..I was like wow 30 lumens from an LSH-P.
> 
> I sometimes turn on my Mag 2c ROP LE to remind me of the yesteryear.
> 
> Who still has their cpf t shirts?



I was member 54 I think, went by the user name "KenBar"...second one to break the 1000 post mark (beaten by "Telephony" (he cheated). I was the one to coin the term "flashohalic"...my greatest achievement lol. I remember one year we had a calender...had a guy named Darel dressed up like a lady if my memory serves me right. I remember when Craig (Johnson?) joined, then later went by the user name Telephony...had that mobility scooter with led lights everywhere. I wonder what happened to him. I remember when white "Photons" came out (LRI company) using Nichia leds...did not think white leds were possible...then much later getting a CCrane 7 led light...bad`est led around...still have it somewhere. I remember when David moved to sell Ford cars in Tampa...after bringing in someone now known as "Gretta" on board to help with forum maintenance...a girl!...in our forum! And look at her now...owner...dam women...give them an inch and they take a mile.

Many times I have lost interest...and come back...to have my wallet drained all over again...you would have thought I should know better by now...


----------



## Norm

KenBar was last active in 2010 but hasn't posted since 2006.

Norm


----------



## Badbeams3

Norm said:


> KenBar was last active in 2010 but hasn't posted since 2006.
> 
> Norm



2010? Odd...maybe trying unsuccessfully to log on under my old user name? Matters not...promoted myself with the more the awesome name "Badbeams"...lol


----------



## Norm

Badbeams3 said:


> 2010? Odd...maybe trying unsuccessfully to log on under my old user name? Matters not...promoted myself with the more the awesome name "Badbeams"...lol


Log in was successful otherwise it wouldn't have registered. If you give me some info about KenBar, email address or similar I can merge the accounts leaving it as badbeams but restoring your old join date.

Norm


----------



## Badbeams3

Norm said:


> Log in was successful otherwise it wouldn't have registered. If you give me some info about KenBar, email address or similar I can merge the accounts leaving it as badbeams but restoring your old join date.
> 
> Norm



Thought the secret code was the name of a dog I had at the time I joined...but when I tried it...did not work...and I do not remember what I was using for an e-mail account back then. So I just created a new one "badbeams"...and later after more problems ended up adding numbers to the end. Most all the old posts seem to have vanished through the course of time and updates. Either way...I`m good with just being Badbeams...so much has changed...I have more catching up to do than contributing anything lol.


----------



## Badbeams3

Wait Norm...my user name was KenB...not kenBart...that was a different forum...

Here is where I got beaten to 1000...http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?4844-STINGMON-BEATS-KENB-TO-1000-POSTS Telephony (Craig) had changed his name to "the led museum"


----------



## Norm

I've satisfied myself that you are the same person Kenb and BB now merged.

Cheers Norm


----------



## BenChiew

I take my hats off for you guys, my seniors. What a ride it must have been to see the changes thru the decade. 
When I was just going thru those D cells, you guys were at the fore front of technological awakening. 

Cpf was probably the single largest force that took us into new frontiers to arrive to what we are today. 

I salute those that steadfastly persevered over time and is still at the forefront of cutting edge technology.thank you.


----------



## Badbeams3

Craig ("telephony"...and later "The LED Museum") had over 19,000 posts. I remember him having many health problems...thought we had lost him at one point, his mother got on his computer and kept us informed of his recovery from time to time. He REALLY loved this forum and flashlights. I suspect in the end we did loose him. He never would have left this place on his own.

He had a godzillion flashlights...many donated to him by other members...

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?237970-New-reviews-at-The-LED-Museum-(Part-6)


----------



## Badbeams3

Norm said:


> I've satisfied myself that you are the same person Kenb and BB now merged.
> 
> Cheers Norm



Hey wow...thanks Norm!


----------



## nbp

Badbeams3 said:


> Craig ("telephony"...and later "The LED Museum") had over 19,000 posts. I remember him having many health problems...thought we had lost him at one point, his mother got on his computer and kept us informed of his recovery from time to time. He REALLY loved this forum and flashlights. I suspect in the end we did loose him. He never would have left this place on his own.
> 
> He had a godzillion flashlights...many donated to him by other members...
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?237970-New-reviews-at-The-LED-Museum-%28Part-6%29




Actually he left on his own, guns a-blazing. 

Click.

One of the more depressing threads on the CPF servers.


----------



## Badbeams3

nbp said:


> Actually he left on his own, guns a-blazing.
> 
> Click.
> 
> One of the more depressing threads on the CPF servers.



Thanks and wow! Wonder what all led up to that. Don`t remember him being given to over reaction...but I come and go on CPF...and if I remember right he had had some sort of brain surgery. Don`t know if that or medications might have been a contributing factor. Regardless, very sad ending.


----------



## Norm

I don't think there is any point continuing to discuss The_LED_Museum, what happened was his own doing and out of respect for Craig the thread was allowed to stand.

Norm


----------



## Badbeams3

BenChiew said:


> I take my hats off for you guys, my seniors. What a ride it must have been to see the changes thru the decade.
> When I was just going thru those D cells, you guys were at the fore front of technological awakening.
> 
> *Cpf was probably the single largest force that took us into new frontiers to arrive to what we are today.*
> 
> I salute those that steadfastly persevered over time and is still at the forefront of cutting edge technology.thank you.



I do believe CPF played/plays a big role in many things...For example Peter Gransee of Arc fame became a member here and then started working on incorporating buck/boost circuitry in what became the AAA light that sold very well. Also think our members sharing experiences both good and bad helped clean up manufactures exaggerated claims. And sort of forced them to produce better lights. 

And I think that is ongoing...manufactures know their lights will be looked at closely by CPF members...sales can be made or lost from member feedback...dealers too.


----------



## nbp

I just wanted to reassure badbeams that Craig wasn't dead, as that was his assumption. It's all good Norm.


----------



## Badbeams3

nbp said:


> I just wanted to reassure badbeams that Craig wasn't dead, as that was his assumption. It's all good Norm.



Yes, that was my assumption...good to know he...just moved along.


----------



## JasonC8301

WDR65 said:


> I was a lurker for awhile before I started posting and I remember many of these things though the ARC LSH-P was a year or so before I really got into it. The whole lumens thing still amuses me. While many people complain about not enough lumens out of certain brand lights I'm still amazed that I can carry around 200 or 500 lumen lights in my pocket that run for more than 20 minutes on high.
> 
> I found some Streamlight TT1L bulbs the other day and that reminded me of one of the first simple mods that I did. The TT bulb in a Mini-mag with lithium batteries. It was impressive at the time if expensive to run for any length of time.
> 
> I do miss a lot of the old posters on here when there was a lot more theory discussed.



I still have a twin task somewhere lol. So true on the lumens race. 

Badbeams, I remember the scooter and toilet dunk test of led museum...


----------



## Badbeams3

JasonC8301 said:


> I still have a twin task somewhere lol. So true on the lumens race.
> 
> Badbeams, I remember the scooter and toilet dunk test of led museum...



Hey thats right! I had forgotten his famous toilet dunking tests lol.


----------



## Flying Turtle

It was the LED Museum site that led me here. Seems like just yesterday.

Geoff


----------



## ledlurker

Flying Turtle said:


> It was the LED Museum site that led me here. Seems like just yesterday.
> 
> Geoff




Me too, before the great purge and revamp my old handle was nasaledlurker


----------



## sunspot

Hi Flying Turtle. I'm in the process of moving to your neck of the woods. Graham, NC.


----------



## Flying Turtle

Hey Sunspot. Graham's a nice area. I've got some relatives up that way. Hope you like the Tarheel state.

Geoff


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Still around.


----------



## Wisti

On the road again.


----------



## CroMAGnet

W00t! Time flies! I've been a member for nine years!!


----------



## applevision

I think I am starting to be an oldtimer! 6 year anniversary last month!


----------



## thelightdude

still here


----------



## Christexan

Nearing my 7 year anniversary end of this month, time flies!


----------



## nekomane

Haven't bought a single light for the past couple of years, but still skim through the main page and cafe several times a week.
Logged on for the first time in ages after seeing raggie posting again 
Now where is topper?


----------



## BVH

I still don't qualify as an old timer (Red Shoes era and before) but I did just celebrate my 9-year anniversary!


----------



## Cataract

I was just thinking of this thread lately, little did I know it was still active... does that qualify me as an old timer?


----------



## louie

I'd better post or people will think I'm dead.


----------



## MarNav1

Dont buy like I used to but still lurk alot here. I have SO MANY lights still its insane. The emitters change so much, I remember when a Lux 1 was the hot deal. Now the new emitters and designs simply leave them in the dust. And so many TI choices too. Wow. Its been a cool time to be a flashaholic IMO. And Sasha (Greta) has done very well too keeping the site going and up to date. All in all a great time!


----------



## raggie33

not sure if ima old timer but i just took some time off


----------



## Norm

raggie33 said:


> not sure if ima old timer but i just took some time off


Definitely an old timer.  IMHO anyone with a membership number under 10,000 qualifies.

Norm


----------



## raggie33

Norm said:


> Definitely an old timer.  IMHO anyone with a membership number under 10,000 qualifies.
> 
> Norm



not sure what number i am


----------



## Norm

raggie33 said:


> not sure what number i am


Hover over your user name and you will see your member number down in the bottom left of your screen = 2809.

By the way I didn't mean only members under 10,000 qualify as old timers, just that you have to be an old timer with such a low number.

Norm


----------



## Woods Walker

Not that old for around here. It goes in waves. I feel the need for a new light or headlamp and come sniffing around for info as this is the best place for portable light related stuff.


----------



## Sinjz

raggie33 said:


> not sure what number i am



Wow, raggie33! Haven't seen that name in a LONG time and wouldn't of if Woods Walker didn't bump this thread today.

You are #2809. How ya been?


----------



## Sinjz

Woods Walker said:


> Not that old for around here. It goes in waves. I feel the need for a new light or headlamp and come sniffing around for info as this is the best place for portable light related stuff.



I think that's how most of us do it now days. Too many post to keep up with, unlike the old days where we literally read every new post made that day.


----------



## Nitroz

Still here. I go through waves like everyone else.

When someone wants a flashlight modded I will do it and then post it here. I have modified some of my LED landscape lighting to better XPG2 LEDs.


----------



## Minimoog

I joined in 2005 (as Soundbox) but since then lost my e-mail address and password and so here I am again under a new name. I don't suppose anyone remembers me first time around though!


----------



## raggie33

Sinjz said:


> Wow, raggie33! Haven't seen that name in a LONG time and wouldn't of if Woods Walker didn't bump this thread today.
> 
> You are #2809. How ya been?


been fine ty hope you are well to


----------



## Cataract

Minimoog said:


> I joined in 2005 (as Soundbox) but since then lost my e-mail address and password and so here I am again under a new name. I don't suppose anyone remembers me first time around though!




Why don't you ask the mods to help you out? you only have 20 posts to lose... They might even be able to merge both accounts...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> Why don't you ask the mods to help you out? you only have 20 posts to lose... They might even be able to merge both accounts...


 

[h=2]Lost Passwords[/h] *I forgot my password. What can I do?*
If you forget your password, you can click on the 'Forgotten Your Password' link. This will appear on any page that requires you to fill in your password.
This link brings up a page where you should enter your registered email address. An email will be sent to that address shortly, with instructions for resetting your password.
Since passwords are encrypted, there is no way to resend your original password. This option provides you with the ability to reset your password.
You must be able to receive emails to your registered email address for this to work. You may need to check your spam filters and folder if you do not see this email in a few minutes.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *Lost Passwords*
> 
> *I forgot my password. What can I do?*
> If you forget your password, you can click on the 'Forgotten Your Password' link. This will appear on any page that requires you to fill in your password.
> This link brings up a page where you should enter your registered email address. An email will be sent to that address shortly, with instructions for resetting your password.
> Since passwords are encrypted, there is no way to resend your original password. This option provides you with the ability to reset your password.
> You must be able to receive emails to your registered email address for this to work. You may need to check your spam filters and folder if you do not see this email in a few minutes.



It sounds like he doesn't have access to the mail address that he originally registered with, though...


----------



## Norm

Cataract said:


> It sounds like he doesn't have access to the mail address that he originally registered with, though...



I've PMed Minimoog offering to merge his two IDs.

Norm


----------



## degarb

JonSidneyB said:


> Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.



They went into the the "Light".

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Icarus

Well...... I'm still here........ :wave:


----------



## Beretta1526

Away, you thought I was. 

Away, we do not go. We only start to look more like that -->






.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Still here and will be here until I get my 0-500 lumen 1xAAA light!


----------



## Cyclops942

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Still here and will be here until I get my 0-500 lumen 1xAAA light!


So... the way things are going, I take it you will be leaving us fairly soon.


----------



## offroadcmpr

Norm said:


> Definitely an old timer.  IMHO anyone with a membership number under 10,000 qualifies.
> 
> Norm



I guess I make the cut. Number 8164. Although I don't seem to have racked up as many posts as most everyone else here.


----------



## Beretta1526

Norm said:


> ...I didn't mean only members under 10,000 qualify as old timers, just that you have to be an old timer with such a low number.



I guess that makes me ancient or Jurassic? 

.


----------



## KC2IXE

nekomane said:


> Haven't bought a single light for the past couple of years, but still skim through the main page and cafe several times a week.
> Logged on for the first time in ages after seeing raggie posting again
> Now where is topper?



I mostly hang down in Metalworking - I also have not bought a new light in a long time


----------



## KC2IXE

Beretta1526 said:


> I guess that makes me ancient or Jurassic?
> 
> .



Nope, you have a 4 digit number, makes you a Newbie


----------



## nbp

Well today marks 6 years here for me; six years, nearly 5,000 posts. Am I still a newbie?


----------



## Empath

Not a newbie, and not really an oldtimer.
We'll just call you well seasoned.

:codger: hmmm..... we need an old codger smilie.


----------



## nbp

Mmm, seasoned...


----------



## CLHC

CLHC said:


> Still here. Joined in December 2004 and CPF Member #7501(?) I think.


Whoa! This thread's still going! Last time I posted in here was April 4 2012 (04-20-2012). Wait a second! Just noticed I joined in December 2004 and here we are, December 2013 and with 2014 coming up quick. . .


----------



## RH

Checking in. I still love this place!


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> Join Date: December 2007
> Well today marks 6 years here for me; six years, nearly 5,000 posts. Am I still a newbie?


I tell you what - since I joined two months before you did, when I get to be an oldtimer you'll know how far you're out, lol.


----------



## Spork

I joined in 2001 around when the arc was all the rage. I'm probably a fairly boring member but I still have a passion for lights even if I didn't get into a lot of the mods or custom lights. I don't mess with lithium lights either as I'm happy with aa-a lights. This forum was helpful for me in building a small solar setup as well. I also enjoy some of the other threads about portable radios etc.


----------



## nbp

Kestrel said:


> I tell you what - since I joined two months before you did, when I get to be an oldtimer you'll know how far you're out, lol.



You're well seasoned too I guess. Mmmm.


----------



## skalomax

Just bought a New Jetbeam PRT-1. First light i've bought in a long time and it felt great.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

skalomax said:


> Just bought a New Jetbeam PRT-1. First light i've bought in a long time and it felt great.




Just when I thought I was out... they pull me back in.

Michael Corleone


----------



## Frenchyled

Hey old fart :wave:

It would be a pleasure to speak again with Bernie, Bart, Beamhead, PEU, Nekomane, Darkzero, Radio and so many friends I have had here but I forgot their names...but no time and I missed the chat room address. 

Happy new year to all if you find my message


----------



## geepondy

I don't buy lights all that often either but look here for guidance when I do. Last light I purchased was an Olight S10 (has magnet on tailcap). It's my refrigerator downstairs go to light. Really glad to see the progression in AA lights. Is it safe to say the LED flashlight is a "mature" product now and progressions are evolutionary, not revolutionary?


----------



## Radio

Frenchyled said:


> Hey old fart :wave:
> 
> It would be a pleasure to speak again with Bernie, Bart, Beamhead, PEU, Nekomane, Darkzero, Radio and so many friends I have had here but I forgot their names...but no time and I missed the chat room address.
> 
> Happy new year to all if you find my message



Miss you too Frenchy!!!!! Nice to see you, Happy New Year!


----------



## Lampbeam

Oldtimers never die, they just fade away.


----------



## Phaserburn

I've been mostly away for a few months, but I've been drifting back in of late. It's good to be back. Hi guys!!


----------



## goodooboy

I am not an old member, actually a newbie here. I think it is super natural that people gone and come. But we enjoyed where we ever were.


----------



## Beamhead

Happy New Year to you old Friend. :wave: Any not so old timers should know Frenchy is a flashlight collector extraordinaire, visit the link in his sigline.
Still waiting for you to send me the light on the left...... 
http://frenchyled.free.fr/Neoca_2.html




Frenchyled said:


> Hey old fart :wave:
> 
> It would be a pleasure to speak again with Bernie, Bart, Beamhead, PEU, Nekomane, Darkzero, Radio and so many friends I have had here but I forgot their names...but no time and I missed the chat room address.
> 
> Happy new year to all if you find my message


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

WOW! Thanks for the heads-up, Beamhead. I've never seen so many lights I've never seen before. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## Unicorn

So, because I"m too lazy to look, just what is an old timer anyway? 
Norm says under a 10,000 membership number.
Maybe from when David was still around (if you have to ask... :nana: ) Maybe from when she was still just Sasha?

And I come and go like a few others. Some seem to have been here for years and never left like Silverfox. Though I could be a smart aleck and say hes a newbie too (if I'm remembering correctly that he joined after I did, it's usually a good bet.) OMG, we probably have members who weren't even alive when I joined... I'm really feeling old now. :mecry:


----------



## Cataract

Maybe the definition of "old timer" needs some revision... I feel like an old timer when I see all the newbie questions I've seen answered so many times over and over again to the point I felt like I had to make a thread that answered all the basic questions on that subject and was stickied on it! And I feel even more like an old timer when I compare your post count VS subscription date to mine


----------



## Norm

Cataract said:


> Maybe the definition of "old timer" needs some revision...


There is no official definition so it's going to be hard to revise. :devil:

I've bandied around a few definitions but as far as I know there really is nothing set in concrete.

Norm


----------



## Cataract

Norm said:


> There is no official definition so it's going to be hard to revise. :devil:
> 
> I've bandied around a few definitions but as far as I know there really is nothing set in concrete.
> 
> Norm



 At least I tried...


----------



## BVH

The official definition is those members who were members when the Red Shoes event occurred.


----------



## Norm

BVH said:


> The official definition is those members who were members when the Red Shoes event occurred.


Kinda hard to tie oldtimer to an event, as it should be a set period, 5 years or 10 years for example otherwise, by your definition members who joined after the red shoes would never become old timers no matter how long they have been members. I'm a radio ham and the accepted time for an oldtimer is 25 years, giving everyone the chance to at some stage become an old timer.

Norm

PS I've held my ham ticket for over 30 years


----------



## scout24

Like any well- rounded group, a blend of experiences and time involved is a good thing. I hope to be here for many more years, hopefully with something to contribute now and again. Norm- congrats on holding your ticket for that long! I keep saying I'll get mine at some point...


----------



## Christoph

I still come back every now and then however my need for new lights is not as intense as it used to be. That being said I just recently added two lights and several new chargers to the collection.
Chris


----------



## markdi

i am back

i bet no one remembers me

hello

am i considered a old timer ?

i am looking forward to reading and learning a lot about the current state of the art lights

i used to post a little in the hid forum


hopefully i will not bug anyone too much

mark d.


----------



## CroMAGnet

WB Mark! :wave:


----------



## markdi

Thank you

Wow my first post in years moved

Either a good sign or a bad one


----------



## markdi

Wow it says i joined in 2003

11 years ago

Makes me feel old


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hi Guys...

It`s 2;30 AM...and here I am...at my computer...going through this thread one more time....and now posting after taking this trip down memory lane. (Yes...I do need to get a life!)

Good memories and good friends, and of course beautiful flashlights, that are a part of my life forever. The CPF is a comforting companion, and for that I`m most thankful.

Best wishes to everone! 

Carpe Diem
Member No. 314


----------



## nbp

And to you too Carpe Diem! I recall you were one of the first members to help me out as a noob, when I was looking to get an Arc AAA (still the bomb at the time). Good memories indeed.


----------



## derfyled

May I join the old timer club ? I promise I won't ask if using vaseline is OK as thread lub for my maglite...


----------



## Carpe Diem

derfyled said:


> I promise I won't ask if using vaseline is OK as thread lub for my maglite...




Derfyled...nice touch....really nice touch! LOL

And hello nbp! Good to hear from you.


----------



## electromage

I sort of left for a while. I guess I'm an oldtimer.


----------



## callmaster

Welcome back, I thought I was here long but I'm not really surprised to see those dating back to 2001 and before.


----------



## dizzy

I was driving home yesterday and a thought popped into my head...and here I am after a long time away! I see there are a few new lights out since I was on last. Time to start shopping again.


----------



## KC2IXE

Carpe Diem said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> It`s 2;30 AM...and here I am...at my computer...going through this thread one more time....and now posting after taking this trip down memory lane. (Yes...I do need to get a life!)
> 
> Good memories and good friends, and of course beautiful flashlights, that are a part of my life forever. The CPF is a comforting companion, and for that I`m most thankful.
> 
> Best wishes to everone!
> 
> Carpe Diem
> Member No. 314



I still hang out in the metalworking section - #142. Been around a LONG time (April 2001). Place sure has grown since those days


----------



## pk

I guess I am an oldtimer too~ :wave:
working on this thread now: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381967-Paul-Kim-s-PKFL2LE&p=4408418#post4408418


----------



## kaseri

I'm still here after 11 years.


----------



## Unicorn

Now I'm wondering who is the oldest member still posting. 
Anyone under member number 100 still here? 

1 was used by the system and David was 2 I think. 

I wonder how many left because they felt the site got too big and commercial? I'm sure a few felt that way.


----------



## Cyclops942

Unicorn said:


> Now I'm wondering who is the oldest member still posting.
> Anyone under member number 100 still here?


Do you mean anyone ELSE besides you? In any case, the answer is yes.


----------



## alauda

I though I was an old timer, but by the looks of it I am still infant. Have not been back here for years....time to catch up


----------



## Unicorn

Cyclops942 said:


> Do you mean anyone ELSE besides you? In any case, the answer is yes.



I want sure if I was our not. I figured there'd be someone else from that many years ago. A lot of people have come and gone. Like whatever happened to Craig? He moved to California I think and disappeared.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

OK, so at what age can one be considered an "old timer"? Are we taking in flashlight years or dog years? LOL!
Well, since 2006 a heck of a lot has changed. I remember a 42 lumen LED being "the bomb". Well, actually, I remember the Mini-mag as being the best EDC.
And why has my chest sunk into my stomach? Gravity is a [email protected]


----------



## x-ray

I still pop in from time to time :candle:

How things have changed in the last few years...


----------



## Barefootone

I'm not sure I'm an old timer, but I feel old . I've been around CPF since 2003 and check in occasionally. 
Things have changed in my life, but I'm still addicted to light's and love them. 

PK sent me his FL2 and I did some beta testing on it. I will be posting some impressions and pictures over here.
www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?381967-Paul-Kim-s-PKFL2LE/page3

Best,

Jeff


----------



## andyz

I only just got back on to this forum after many years, life took a turn so I was out of the loop but still interested in lights and lasers


----------



## Xrunner

x-ray said:


> I still pop in from time to time :candle:
> 
> How things have changed in the last few years...



I still drop by CPF occasionally as well... hopefully another SHOT show will be in my future too.

On a side note it seems my post post count has declined a bit since my last visit? Or maybe it's just my memory that's going.


----------



## Phaserburn

For us oldtimers from awhile back... anyone remember this topic? This one is new from the other day.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391693-A-Stranger-seeking-The-Pumphouse!


----------



## hiuintahs

So what is the cut off date to be classified as an "oldtimer"? I didn't even get interested in flashlights until the LED started to really make a difference. Some of you guys had to have had a flashaholism with incandescents.

I'll tell you what oldtimer is.............when I go to REI and pull out my 6 digit membership number that I took out in the 70's which is older than the clerk that his helping me!


----------



## jayflash

Almost any small improvement of a few lumens, or minimal reduction in size was a big deal early on. Should have waited until '05 or '06 to join and I'd probably have bypassed my incan collection of TL-3's, Scorpions, G2's, E1s & E2e's, and maybe even the M6 which I still prize. 

For old-times-sake I'll pocket my Arc LS & AAA when I remember. I still like my 2005 60 lumen HDS for it's UI and wonder if it's practical to upgrade the emitter or stay stock.

The oily daze were so new, exciting, and fun. The CPF and it's helpful clan brought hundreds of hours of enjoyment to me over the years. I'm glad the forum is so healthy.

Peace!


----------



## nbp

Just realized yesterday was my 7 year anniversary here. My, how the time does fly! I've been here for half of CPF's life, and it's been a good run. Hopefully we've got a few good years left in here.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Happy anniversary nbp! You make CPF a better place.

~ Chance


----------



## yoyoman

+1 You are the author of my mantra: Buy it, use it and love it. Thank you.


----------



## nbp

Aww, thanks guys. I like you guys too. :grouphug:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Well sure, I like you. But I don't like, like you. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

That's OOOOOK by me! :nana:


----------



## Bimmerboy

I have my own sense of "old timer" as pertains to this place, which strangely leaves me somewhere in limbo land (or as some might say, Bimbo land ).

To me, a true CPF old timer is one who was here before the membership numbers really started to take off. I joined somewhere during what I consider to be the first half of that explosion, and am guessing my member number to be under 10,000. *But*, the Luxeon was already here, meaning that milestone had happened, and mods were already being made, and offered for sale. It's been a while since searching through the _really_ old threads, but IIRC, much of the discussion before the Lux was about available incans of the day, and modding 5mm LED lights.

On the other hand, CPF was still small enough through much of '05 that I could be hip to almost everything going on, and if I missed a couple days, could catch up with a little dedicated time (though it only took a year or two at most before I couldn't). There was still a fair amount of the "small (but growing) community" feeling. Plus, I _HAVE_ been here for 10 years as of this month. Soooo...

What am I? An early-mid timer. However blase' that title might sound on the surface, I wear it as a badge of honor as it was a very unique, exciting, transitional period for CPF, and am very glad to have been part of it.

lovecpf


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bimmerboy said:


> ...I joined somewhere during what I consider to be the first half of that explosion...



I think that makes you a CPF Boomer, Bimmer.


----------



## zespectre

Do I qualify as an "Old Timer" here?


----------



## Bimmerboy

PhotonWrangler said:


> I think that makes you a CPF Boomer, Bimmer.


LOL!

Time to apply for Flashicare part LED.


----------



## Kestrel

Bimmerboy said:


> [...] guessing my member number to be under 10,000. [...]


#7568, ~1/4 of mine. :wave:


----------



## nbp

Without the spammers, we'd probably all have numbers 1/4 of what they are. Haha


----------



## Beamhead

Bimmerboy said:


> I have my own sense of "old timer" as pertains to this place, which strangely leaves me somewhere in limbo land (or as some might say, Bimbo land ).
> lovecpf



LOL, Bimbo, its the spell checker that gave you that moniker. 

Your post caused me to reminisce, I joined a few months before you but had lurked for at least a year before making it official. I remember the boomer days well, the Luxeon lottery, cat urine green, sudden cell death syndrome, a 100 lumen LED being unobtainium, arguing whether a WA/WO/YO/XO tint was best, the Nuwai Q3, finding out that due to the heat created the lifespan of the Lux V was lowered from 50k hours to just 500. I remember paying $95 for a Luxeon light engine only to  it by running it on a 168s Li-ion cell which is now called a 17670? 

I feel privileged to have witnessed the early pioneers on this board, many who are now still doing well and deservedly so, one who started the whole High CRI movement via his thoughts and experimenting and made lights out of Titanium just because, another who at least helped invent the RCR123, one who introduced the first readily available 1x AA Luxeon light, one who made lights smaller than CR123 cells and kept lists, the list goes on. I still have a working interior dome light with a Luxeon in my Expedition given to me by a Big Daddy Admin.

Am I an old timer? No, I am getting old but I am proud to be a _Bimmer-Boomer_ and hope to continue to watch the leaps and bounds of tech affect this hobby.
I have no idea what my member# number is.........................


----------



## nbp

Beamhead said:


> I have no idea what my member# number is.........................



5462


----------



## Slumber

In September I'll have a Bachelors Degree in Luminescence. I'm still in awe of all you Drs.


----------



## Lynx_Arc

zespectre said:


> Do I qualify as an "Old Timer" here?



Not until your 10 year anniversary


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Beamhead said:


> I have no idea what my member# number is.........................


Mine is 6327. If you go to your profile page and check the URL the number before your name at the end of it is your member number I'm guessing.


----------



## nightgaunt

*Rubs eyes* ...where am I??

Found my way back if even for a short time.

I think I win the lurker award....LOL


----------



## Norm

All you have to do see your membership number is hover your mouse over your nick on this page your number appears at the bottom left of your screen.

N0rm


----------



## Barefootone

I feel like an old timer. Been here since 2003. So much has changed in 11 years. The led's of today are like jets compared to a biplane. So much throw and power. Also the color clarity. I've loved flashlights since I was a young boy.


----------



## Beamhead

nightgaunt said:


> *Rubs eyes* ...where am I??
> 
> Found my way back if even for a short time.
> 
> I think I win the lurker award....LOL


:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Greta

Do I qualify as an old-timer around here? :thinking: .... (be VERY careful how you answer that... )


<----- Member #548


----------



## RUSH FAN

Greta-

Not to hijack this thread, but as our cpf leader I have always wondered aloud what kinds of flashlights that you carry, collect, admire, etc.

Cheers, 
Rush



Greta said:


> Do I qualify as an old-timer around here? :thinking: .... (be VERY careful how you answer that... )
> 
> 
> <----- Member #548


----------



## SilverFox

Hello Kelly,

With that number you may be the oldest "old-timer" around. You are much "older" than I am... 

What's that?

Oh Oh, someone is throwing old dead leaking Alkaline batteries at me. Time to crawl back into my hole. :devil:

Actually I object to this thread. We should be called the "most sophisticated" or something like that...

Tom


----------



## PhotonWrangler

SilverFox said:


> Actually I object to this thread. We should be called the "most sophisticated" or something like that...




How about "experienced?" Some of us have a harder time pulling off "sophisticated."


----------



## Cyclops942

Greta said:


> Do I qualify as an old-timer around here? :thinking: .... (be VERY careful how you answer that... )
> 
> 
> <----- Member #548


I think you qualify as an old-timer, and since I won (along with Mr. Ted Bear) the award for longest-serving member in attendance at the 2014 CPF SHOT Show Get-Together, my opinion should carry SOME weight in this matter (although maybe not in others).



<-------- Member # 56


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

SilverFox said:


> Hello Kelly,
> 
> Actually I object to this thread. We should be called the "most sophisticated" or something like that...
> 
> Tom





PhotonWrangler said:


> How about "experienced?" Some of us have a harder time pulling off "sophisticated."



Chance says, CPF's Seasoned Citizens. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Chance says, CPF's Seasoned Citizens.
> 
> ~ Chance



_Seasoned_ - that has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Cyclops942

PhotonWrangler said:


> _Seasoned_ - that has a nice ring to it.


Now I want to cook some cornbread in my well-seasoned cast-iron skillet.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Hehe... I'm a CPF Early-Mid Timer! Love it. Thank you. 



Kestrel said:


> #7568, ~1/4 of mine. :wave:


Thanks, Kestrel, and the rest! All this time I had no idea the answer was a mouse hover away. 



Beamhead said:


> LOL, Bimbo, its the spell checker that gave you that moniker.


Hahaha... yup. It knew you were replying to me. When was that... '08 or so? Scary. 



Beamhead said:


> I remember the boomer days well


Yes. Everything you mentioned, and a whole lot more. Going down memory lane now.

That's it... I'm breaking out my POP3 TWOJ sammie!



Greta said:


> Do I qualify as an old-timer around here? :thinking: .... (be VERY careful how you answer that... )


No worries. You don't look a day over... 548??


----------



## Lynx_Arc

SilverFox said:


> Hello Kelly,
> 
> With that number you may be the oldest "old-timer" around. You are much "older" than I am...
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Oh Oh, someone is throwing old dead leaking Alkaline batteries at me. Time to crawl back into my hole. :devil:
> 
> Actually I object to this thread. We should be called the "most sophisticated" or something like that...
> 
> Tom



How about instead of Old Timers..... Bold Timers


----------



## Beamhead

Bimmerboy said:


> Hehe... I'm a CPF Early-Mid Timer! Love it. Thank you.


LOL congrats, it sure beats "mostly banned".  I propose a Bimmer Boomer Flashaholic.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Beamhead said:


> LOL congrats, it sure beats "mostly banned".  I propose a Bimmer Boomer Flashaholic.



Would that be a Bimmer Boomer Beamer?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:sigh: I'm going to miss Mostly Banned, made me smile every time I read it.

~ Chance


----------



## Beamhead

PhotonWrangler said:


> Would that be a Bimmer Boomer Beamer?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmm................. 



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :sigh: I'm going to miss Mostly Banned, made me smile every time I read it.
> 
> ~ Chance


He still has it, it was and is only on CPFMP.  Want another smile? Google from within CPF "unhappy camper".


----------



## Barefootone

Beamhead,

I wanted to chime in on what you have written here. You have brought back many memories for me. Back in the day I built my own one-off light.

Here is a list of the components I bought from Wayne Yamaguchi at the Sandwich shop.




*Order #2845 (Shipped)*Order Date: Thursday 01 July, 2004Order Total: $157.25








*Products**Base**Final*1 xDownboy 400mA Stepdown Converter Board-Rev. 2
*Option's*$13.00$13.001 xMcLux Power Pack-EN plated (3X123)
*Option's*$51.00$51.001 xSwivel + oring for lanyard
*Option's*$6.00$6.001 xMcLux PR Head Kit (Anodized Black)
*Option's*$45.00$45.001 xWhite 5W Lambertian (HD) LXHL-PW03 V 
*Option's*$30.00$30.001 xArctic Alumina Adhesive (2 Part Epoxy)
*Option's*$6.80$6.80


















Sub-Total:$151.80United States Postal Service (1 x 0.905lbs) (Priority Mail (2 Days)):$5.45Total:*$157.25
*


The crowning touch was the 5W Lambertian HD (High Dome) LXHL-PW03 V. This light at the time was probably one that was at the top of the heap. A 5 watt LED was a killer at the time. SureFire had the KL5 HA. This is my light which I still have, but does not see much use. It's a 3x 123A. Notice the component prices. I just wanted to share a piece of this "old timer's" history.
Best to all,
Jeff



[h=1]









[/h]







Beamhead said:


> LOL, Bimbo, its the spell checker that gave you that moniker.
> 
> Your post caused me to reminisce, I joined a few months before you but had lurked for at least a year before making it official. I remember the boomer days well, the Luxeon lottery, cat urine green, sudden cell death syndrome, a 100 lumen LED being unobtainium, arguing whether a WA/WO/YO/XO tint was best, the Nuwai Q3, finding out that due to the heat created the lifespan of the Lux V was lowered from 50k hours to just 500. I remember paying $95 for a Luxeon light engine only to  it by running it on a 168s Li-ion cell which is now called a 17670?
> 
> I feel privileged to have witnessed the early pioneers on this board, many who are now still doing well and deservedly so, one who started the whole High CRI movement via his thoughts and experimenting and made lights out of Titanium just because, another who at least helped invent the RCR123, one who introduced the first readily available 1x AA Luxeon light, one who made lights smaller than CR123 cells and kept lists, the list goes on. I still have a working interior dome light with a Luxeon in my Expedition given to me by a Big Daddy Admin.
> 
> Am I an old timer? No, I am getting old but I am proud to be a _Bimmer-Boomer_ and hope to continue to watch the leaps and bounds of tech affect this hobby.
> I have no idea what my member# number is.........................


----------



## Frenchyled

Hey "old + 1 year" friends :wave:

Time passes more quickly and it is now the time to say Happy new Year again :thumbsup:

I hope I could repeat that every years, even if I haven't time to participate more at CPF.

It would be interesting to have news from other friends, I am now CEO of Neolumen, I buy lot of flashlights, but not for me 

By the way my number is 624 :nana:

See you next year :wave:


----------



## nbp

Don't be a stranger Frenchy. :wave:


----------



## Christoph

<<< #802
I never knew about the member numbers


----------



## Lasernerd

And still here! lol #1346?


----------



## skalomax

Man, everything seems so advanced here ! I feel like when I barely made this profile, don't know what's what anymore. Good to see so,e familiar faces here.


----------



## Sean

Old timer here! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sgt253

Definitely nice to see some names I looked to for info early on...It has been a cool journey so far..


----------



## carrot

Frenchyled said:


> Hey "old + 1 year" friends :wave:
> 
> Time passes more quickly and it is now the time to say Happy new Year again :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope I could repeat that every years, even if I haven't time to participate more at CPF.
> 
> It would be interesting to have news from other friends, I am now CEO of Neolumen, I buy lot of flashlights, but not for me
> 
> By the way my number is 624 :nana:
> 
> See you next year :wave:


Old buddy! It has been a long time!


----------



## leukos

Yes, I agree with the sentiments. The "old timers" are the ones who created the fantastic, generous, family culture of this forum, quite unlike most other online communities. Many thanks! from member #4646.


----------



## cdrake261

define old timer


----------



## nbp

cdrake261 said:


> define old timer



Half this thread has been just trying to do that. Hahaha.


----------



## BVH

Old timers are those who were members when the Red Shoes event took place.


----------



## Norm

BVH said:


> Old timers are those who were members when the Red Shoes event took place.


I consider members with a membership numbers below 10000 to be old timers. - Norm


----------



## nbp

I think this has all been covered pages ago. Haha

I think it's a sliding scale. The newbies posting in this thread when it started in 2005 would be old timers now IMO. It changes as the years go by, I think.


----------



## Beamhead

Norm said:


> I consider members with a membership numbers below 10000 to be old timers. - Norm


I see your 10,000 and lower it to 6,000.


----------



## Unicorn

Beamhead said:


> I see your 10,000 and lower it to 6,000.



100.... 50.... maybe 30... :nana:
:twothumbs


----------



## Beamhead

Unicorn said:


> 100.... 50.... maybe 30... :nana:
> :twothumbs


I fold!  :laughing:


----------



## Bimmerboy

Beamhead said:


> I see your 10,000 and lower it to 6,000.


Who you kiddin'?... ya' slightly-before-me-CPF-early-mid-timer ya'. 



Unicorn said:


> 100.... 50.... maybe 30... :nana:
> :twothumbs


Hahaha...

Always cool to see a blue hair still posting!


----------



## alauda

How on earth do you get to find your member number. I have been away for ages and would like to know if I still fit in.


----------



## nbp

alauda said:


> How on earth do you get to find your member number. I have been away for ages and would like to know if I still fit in.



You are 6816. Hover over your name in your post above and look at the little url bar at the bottom of the browser page.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Looks like I'm 3242. Now all you kids get off my lawn.


----------



## Beamhead

PhotonWrangler said:


> Looks like I'm 3242. Now all you kids get off my lawn.


Off to get some TP and eggs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Beamhead said:


> Off to get some TP and eggs.



Lol.


----------



## alauda

nbp said:


> You are 6816. Hover over your name in your post above and look at the little url bar at the bottom of the browser page.



Thank you..I had been looking everywhere but there....nice to see a few names I know are still about


----------



## FrogsInWinter

*In my best Ed McMahon voice* "Hiiii Yooo" :wave::wave:. I think the last time I posted before this was 2012. Its nice to be back.


----------



## Norm

nbp said:


> Half this thread has been just trying to do that. Hahaha.


That's okay most off the Old Timers won't remember


----------



## derfyled

Norm said:


> I consider members with a membership numbers below 10000 to be old timers. - Norm



Geez..:sigh: disapointed, I really thought I was in the oldtimers group but I'm in the 18 000. I guess I will have to start a new group, the mid-aged-timers...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

cdrake261 said:


> define old timer





nbp said:


> Half this thread has been just trying to do that. Hahaha.



It now seems this thread Has devolved into comparing how small ones membership number is. What fun! / 

Perhaps the thread title should be changed to _Who_ _Has the Smallest Member#?_

I shortened it to fit.

~ Chance


----------



## nbp

derfyled said:


> Geez..:sigh: disapointed, I really thought I was in the oldtimers group but I'm in the 18 000. I guess I will have to start a new group, the mid-aged-timers...



Sounds good Fred! What are the criteria? I think that's where A bunch of us would fit. :shrug:


----------



## derfyled

nbp said:


> Sounds good Fred! What are the criteria? I think that's where A bunch of us would fit. :shrug:



1) Your first good light had a Luxeon I
2) When you joined, you thought folks that had an ARC 4+ were crazy to spend 150$-200$ on a flashlight
3) You checked to upgrade your minimag with a luxeon dropin
4) You've own a Q3
5) You were amazed by cool white, and ONLY cool white...

If you meet all these criteria, jump in !


----------



## nbp

Dang. When I joined Fenix was all the rage and the XR-E was out and was taking the world by storm.


----------



## Jim Bonney

Don't know what makes an old timer but I joined in '11 and lurked before then. I still just lurk and occasionally buy a used light. Recently came back after a long hiatus and it's pretty busy. The thing that's still cool about this place is regardless of how many members there are or how new people are, it still seems unreal that an online community can be as mature, knowledgable, respectable and all around awesome as this one. In every thread I've ever followed I've never found any rotten fish.


----------



## jtice

Pretty crazy to see so many old names here. I have taken time away from CPF here and there and dont post much anymore, 
but still into lights, just not as much. But I still find an excuse to upgrade some of my lighting equipment from time to time 
Crazy to think I have been on here over 12 years, damnit, I am getting old. haha


----------



## derfyled

nbp said:


> Dang. When I joined Fenix was all the rage and the XR-E was out and was taking the world by storm.


Oh, then you're in the neo-mid-aged-timers category, sorry Nick, WE, the mid-aged-timers were there before the X-RE. Start your own group...


----------



## gunga

Hmmm. I'm from 2006 but might not be an oldtimer. 

EDIT: #22085 here.

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## nbp

derfyled said:


> Oh, then you're in the neo-mid-aged-timers category, sorry Nick, WE, the mid-aged-timers were there before the X-RE. Start your own group...



Haha! Will do. I'm gonna come up with a cool name for our group. :nana:


----------



## Norm

nbp said:


> Haha! Will do. I'm gonna come up with a cool name for our group. :nana:


You may like to think of three groups, "Oldtimer" 10 to 15 year member : "Insert Name" 5 to 10 year member : "Insert Name" 3 to 5 year member : "Newbie" 0 to 2 years. 

Years are completed years, so to be an old timer you need to have completed 10 years, I hope that makes sense. 
These are just my thoughts, feel free to post you own ideas. It really won't make any difference as such titles would only be arbitrary. 

Norm


----------



## Kestrel

nbp said:


> Haha! Will do. I'm gonna come up with a cool name for our group. :nana:


Feel free to start a 'Where did all the NMAT's go' thread. 
Which is a little ironic if they're still here, when you think about it - you can't have a group whose existence is defined by them not being present, lol.


----------



## Blades

I still check in now and then.  Member #39.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Blades said:


> I still check in now and then.  Member #39.



Member #39... wow! :bow:


----------



## Bimmerboy

nbp said:


> Haha! Will do. I'm gonna come up with a cool name for our group. :nana:


"CPF Boomer", which PhotonWrangler came up with in post 684 is highly worth stealing!



PhotonWrangler said:


> Member #39... wow! :bow:


Another blue hair! Tinted like the LED's they used to have... or my Aunt Lucy.


----------



## Burgess

Interesting thread here !


BTW -- I'm nearly # 15,000 !


April 2006


----------



## Frenchyled

jtice said:


> Pretty crazy to see so many old names here. I have taken time away from CPF here and there and dont post much anymore,
> but still into lights, just not as much. But I still find an excuse to upgrade some of my lighting equipment from time to time
> Crazy to think I have been on here over 12 years, damnit, I am getting old. haha



Hey Ticey :welcome:

And what about Derfyled said..., I am one of those


----------



## nbp

Bimmerboy said:


> "CPF Boomer", which PhotonWrangler came up with in post 684 is highly worth stealing!



For sure! Old timers I think is maybe 2000-2003 or so. "Boomers" maybe '04 to what? '08? '10?


----------



## orbital

+

_Boomers_________:thumbsup:


----------



## Blades

Bimmerboy said:


> "CPF Boomer", which PhotonWrangler came up with in post 684 is highly worth stealing!
> 
> 
> Another blue hair! Tinted like the LED's they used to have... or my Aunt Lucy.



My first little keychain light was a red indicator bulb light I bought at Lowes. Piece of crap, but it was cheap. I carried a 2 AAA Mini-mag light for many years in a BDU thigh pocket-- thought I was the bomb-diggity, and it was very useful. Now I'm looking for whoever mods the Nitecore Tube to 90 lumens and waiting for the Surefire AAA light that has 300 lumens on high!? Just crazy.


----------



## idleprocess

derfyled said:


> 1) Your first good light had a Luxeon I


 ... modded by hand at a cost of >$30 for the LED alone



> 2) When you joined, you thought folks that had an ARC 4+ were crazy to spend 150$-200$ on a flashlight


It's not the money, it's the general insanity of a flashlight that needs a user manual.

I kid. Mostly.



> 3) You checked to upgrade your minimag with a luxeon dropin


Ah yes, back when the term "Sandwich Shoppe" had some more meaning.



> 4) You've own a Q3


The Nuwai Q3? I gave that away so long ago that I only remember it because the person I gave it to was going through some of their old gun/knife/flashlight/etc gear and we both briefly fumbled to explain it.



> 5) You were amazed by cool white, and ONLY cool white...


In 2004, maybe ... but for me back then something approaching _actual neutral white_ was the shizz as opposed to "angry blue" and "cat urine green".


----------



## idleprocess

jtice said:


> Pretty crazy to see so many old names here. I have taken time away from CPF here and there and dont post much anymore,
> but still into lights, just not as much. But I still find an excuse to upgrade some of my lighting equipment from time to time
> Crazy to think I have been on here over 12 years, damnit, I am getting old. haha


Wow. Tempted to fire up IRC again just to see if anyone familiar is still around on #cpf. Of course, I would need to install a client first.


----------



## Flying Turtle

It's great to see all these old names from the past. I learned so much from you guys. Back before I found this place it was Craig at the LED Museum that really sparked my interest in LED lights. If you still lurk here, I salute you for your mountain of work(which I just revisited and should be seen by those who haven't), and always entertaining posts. Quickbeam is another who's reviews guided most of us oldtimers. If he didn't like something I'd cross it off my list. And then there was Roy with his runtime reviews. I spent hours studying them. Bet he's still watching from his lofty perch. Thanks, all.


----------



## Blades

Flying Turtle said:


> It's great to see all these old names from the past. I learned so much from you guys. Back before I found this place it was Craig at the LED Museum that really sparked my interest in LED lights. If you still lurk here, I salute you for your mountain of work(which I just revisited and should be seen by those who haven't), and always entertaining posts. Quickbeam is another who's reviews guided most of us oldtimers. If he didn't like something I'd cross it off my list. And then there was Roy with his runtime reviews. I spent hours studying them. Bet he's still watching from his lofty perch. Thanks, all.



I learned from you.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

nbp said:


> For sure! Old timers I think is maybe 2000-2003 or so. "Boomers" maybe '04 to what? '08? '10?



^ :thumbsup: 

Perhaps those of us, 2010 to the present, could be referred to as the Wide-Eyed Young Guns. Yeah, that's the ticket.

~ Chance


----------



## The_Driver

I just checked - I am member 96175. I guess I am not a real oldtimer, but I have been here for quite a while. I started reading here in the fall of 2008 after I saw this video where the forum was mentioned. In contrast to many other people I didn't come here because I actually needed a flashlight. I just found all the information very fascinating. During that time LED lights were becoming sufficiently bright for many tasks because of the Cree XR-E. People made a big deal about having R2-binned XR-Es which were slightly brighter than the Q5-binned ones. After maybe 6-8 weeks of reading I decided to buy my first modern LED light - a Fenix TK-20. I still own it. This is interesting because it was the first officially neutral tinted led flashlight from a manufacturer. It had great influence on my preference of color temperatures and tints. I continued to read a lot during the next year, but never really felt the urge to write something myself. In the fall of 2009 I bought my second led light - a Jetbeam M1X. It was my first "really bright" light with about 450 otf lumens. In retrospect I regret buying it because it had a number of technical downsides. My technical knowledge was limited back then compared to now. I eventually replaced the led with a neutral one and sold the light around two and a half years after buying it. In these first few years I was mainly interested in led lights. After 1 1/2 years of reading I decided to join the forum and also post my thoughts. It has been five years now (over six of reading). Two years later I joined the German TLF Forum where I am much more active. There my interest in modded, fully optomized lights was sparked. My collection grew much faster after joing there. Although it is still quite small compared to those of many others (around 10 quality lights). 

Two years ago I got interested in hotwires and really wanted a custom, regulated one for myself. Druing that time I read a lot of old threads on the topic and eventually aquired all the parts for my own light. A timeless classic compared to many LED lights.


----------



## gibbled

#1298 here. Drop by occasionally to see where the current state of the art is at. New goodies coming in the mail as a result.


----------



## openbolt1

Member since 2008. Not sure if that qualifies me. Things are more these days. More lumens, more lights, more manufacturers. I've not kept up with all the latest lights. I remember when being cool was walking around with a MilkySpit EDC. Still is. 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## sgt253

gibbled said:


> #1298 here. Drop by occasionally to see where the current state of the art is at. New goodies coming in the mail as a result.



9 posts in 12+ years! you Sir/Madame are a person of few words. LOL. All the best.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Member No. 314 reporting in.

When I joined many moons ago, we were all just getting use to wearing shoes, so to speak. Now...that footwear issue is long gone!

Long live the CPF...one of the nicest group of kind-hearted, eclectic souls ever assembled in cyberspace!

:grouphug:


----------



## Blades

This "oldtimer" is looking forward to the Surefire AAA light that hits 300 lumens!!


----------



## bladesmith3

I can still remember when people would say " OMG!!!!! LED LIGHT.. COLD LIGHT" people really believed leds produced zero heat. now I have a few led lights that get too hot to hold in 3 minutes. lol


----------



## Blades

bladesmith3 said:


> I can still remember when people would say " OMG!!!!! LED LIGHT.. COLD LIGHT" people really believed leds produced zero heat. now I have a few led lights that get too hot to hold in 3 minutes. lol



I use to think THAT!


----------



## Bogie

I still check in regularly since 2004


----------



## Stream

The thread title reminds me of this old Paula Cole song...


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Ironic when I read this thread I suddenly had a thought.... when it started I was a newbie only here for a year.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Its been a while, where the old timers at? 

You might be an oldtimer if.....

A 15 lumen luxeon star was the brightest LED when you joined CPF and it took 3AAs to power it. 
Your first ''nice'' flashlight was a Photon Micro or Inova X5


----------



## Phaserburn

Not only do I remember those blazing 15 lumen stars, but also that cold blue white was desired because A)you got 2 extra lumens out of it and B) It was uber-cool because you were getting the same output as a 2D Maglite but it seemed so much brighter, and C) it wasn't the dreaded, "pee green".


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Phaserburn said:


> Not only do I remember those blazing 15 lumen stars, but also that cold blue white was desired because A)you got 2 extra lumens out of it and B) It was uber-cool because you were getting the same output as a 2D Maglite but it seemed so much brighter, and C) it wasn't the dreaded, "pee green".




I had a few pea/pee greens. 

I still have my Streamlight Luxeon Jr clickie


----------



## Phaserburn

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I had a few pea/pee greens.
> 
> I still have my Streamlight Luxeon Jr clickie



So do I!


----------



## Stream

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I still have my Streamlight Luxeon Jr clickie



The Streamlight Luxeon Jr was my first LED flashlight, and I still have it. Back in 2004 it was considered one of the best 2xAA LED flashlights by many here! "What is the ultimate AA flashlight?" was probably my first thread on this forum lol. Sure brings back memories.


----------



## bykfixer

Newb here;

Back in those days my attitude was that LED was a fad..incan forever.
We got xenons now baby!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I had a few pea/pee greens.
> 
> I still have my Streamlight Luxeon Jr clickie



I have one too, and I replaced the LED in it with an SSC P4 emitter but now I've been thinking of replacing that with a newer emitter maybe an XPG-2


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Still here.

Hard to believe I've been here over 8 years so far.


----------



## psychbeat

I first came here to mod a headlamp with a P4  
Been a while and I'm still into it. 
I'm generally not a forum guy but for some weird reason I love this place haha. 
I looked FOREVER for Wonderlites Fivemega bodies in the new mall and just found his website thru Google. 
Kinda miss CPFMP but I do REALLY like the CPF app - especially since tapatalk sucked post 2014. 
Cheerz everyone.


----------



## MorpheusT1

While i dont see myself as a oldtimer, 
I am still lurking and enjoy the hobby. 
My primary interest is the old stuff. 
The new stuff seems to lack the Soul 
of the quality lights made back in the day.


----------



## Phaserburn

People who join lately don't know the thrill of building a budding technology collection. When I started, it was awesome to see the introduction of 1W, then 3W, then 5W LEDs and hope the luxeon lottery was kind to you. Led drop ins for mag became the best, combining led with mags quality build and availability. Eneloops and quality chargers changed so much, allowing hot wires to be king. Multimode led lights were innovative. Li-ion was new and pioneered by Wolf Eyes and Pila. Individual modders were forum gods. Improvements to led efficiency mushroomed into better lights. There were really only a handful of really decent lights at one time. Remember caring a lot about the exact bin your single or multiple 5mm led light used?

Now, with a plethora of 18650, internal/external charging, power port, tint choice, Multimode, small, UI choices, affordable, dependable, mission designed flashlights, headlamps and lanterns, it's a great time to be a flashaholic and CPF member. 

But it's a touch bittersweet, too. You don't know the fun you've missed.


----------



## sgt253

Phaserburn said:


> People who join lately don't know the thrill of building a budding technology collection. When I started, it was awesome to see the introduction of 1W, then 3W, then 5W LEDs and hope the luxeon lottery was kind to you. Led drop ins for mag became the best, combining led with mags quality build and availability. Eneloops and quality chargers changed so much, allowing hot wires to be king. Multimode led lights were an innovative. Li-ion was new and pioneered by Wolf Eyes and Pila. Individual modders were forum gods. Improvements to led efficiency mushroomed into better lights. There were really only a handful of really decent lights at one time. Remember caring a lot about the exact bin your single or multiple 5mm led light used?
> 
> Now, with a plethora of 18650, internal/external charging, power port, tint choice, Multimode, small, UI choices, affordable, dependable, mission designed flashlights, headlamps and lanterns, it's a great time to be a flashaholic and CPF member.
> 
> But it's a touch bittersweet, too. You don't know the fun you've missed.




+1.


----------



## jeffb

MorpheusT1 said:


> While i dont see myself as a oldtimer,
> I am still lurking and enjoy the hobby.
> My primary interest is the old stuff.
> The new stuff seems to lack the Soul
> of the quality lights made back in the day.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## scout24

Jeffb- Your avatar photo was probably more than a little influental in my 005 quest back when I got here. #0013 still in the collection, and it does have seoul! P4, that is. (With the STFU board.)


----------



## jeffb

Hi Scout! I remember (fortunately) you and many others that have contributed to this thread and I enjoyed interacting with.. I now have #08 005 with STFU and P4, a great LED. I remember helping with the posts and upgrade threads for the 005, still my favorite light. (had Ti 007, but prefer the 005) I have had most of the McGizmo creations at one time or another and many of Enriques' (Muyshondt) and had many enjoyable conversations with both. CPF was about modding and Customs (Surefire and Arc, too!). Spent a lot of time here from 2004 -2009 and was away for many years. I still enjoy seeing the lights and reading about the LED's and technology. Like all things, CPF has changed, as things always do!! Mr Bulk sure garnered a lot of attention, in those days and I have a Lionheart from the original thread.........
good to reminisce occasionally, too. Scout, Thanks for your post.


----------



## gunga

I remember back in the day, when I joined, I got my awesome Fenix L1T, but like a week later the new models came out with a new cutting edge LED. It was twice as bright as anything else. It was the immortal Cree XRE. (2006).


----------



## EricMack




----------



## psychbeat




----------



## PhotonWrangler

A 45 RPM record with a small spindle hole? I've only seen 45s with the larger holes. Interesting.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Good catch, P.W., especially at your age!


----------



## Sean

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Its been a while, where the old timers at?
> 
> You might be an oldtimer if.....
> 
> A 15 lumen luxeon star was the brightest LED when you joined CPF and it took 3AAs to power it.
> Your first ''nice'' flashlight was a Photon Micro or Inova X5



It's like you know me...


----------



## Jumpmaster

Sean said:


> It's like you know me...



Lol!! Someone that's been on here almost as long as me.  (Funny, I have many of the same lights you do...can't bring myself to sell them...)


----------



## Cyclops942

Jumpmaster said:


> Lol!! Someone that's been on here almost as long as me.  (Funny, I have many of the same lights you do...can't bring myself to sell them...)


You know, I have that same problem... I just can't bring myself to sell them. Heck, I still have the Dorcy copy of the TurtleLite I that I fill from time to time, just to compare it to my Nitecore EA41. You know, to see the difference 15 years can make in the output of one LED powered by 4 AA batteries.


----------



## fyrstormer

Dunno if I count as an old-timer yet, but I've been busy throwing my money at my RC collection for the past 3 years. I seemed to hit a critical-mass of knowledge, expertise, and spare parts in 2015, because my collection absolutely exploded last year. I have 27 vehicles now, one of which is an airplane with a 5-foot wingspan. It uses a discontinued rotary engine, the only one ever made for RC use, which I have three spares for. In the past month I've been selling spare parts that I'd been accumulating since last summer, all of which were sold at a loss, and still recouped over a thousand dollars. All of that has been spent on new parts, some upgrades and some spares. I've had to make a no-new-vehicles rule, but that's not too hard to enforce because 1) I bought all the vehicles I wanted just before implementing that rule, and 2) I'm out of shelf space. I'm going to be paying-off all that stuff for a long time. It sounds financially unwise, but after a series of severe panic attacks in 2013-2015, I realized that if I die tomorrow I'd rather die having had the opportunity to own the toys I've wanted since I was a kid instead of dying debt-free.


----------



## Icarus

Well, I'm still here (almost) every day....


----------



## Vlada1911

I'm here, too... Oh, wait..


----------



## Steve K

fyrstormer said:


> .... I seemed to hit a critical-mass of knowledge, expertise, and spare parts in 2015, because my collection absolutely exploded last year. .....



sounds like you need to invest in a better charger for those lithium batteries... 
(sorry)


----------



## psychbeat

Steve K said:


> sounds like you need to invest in a better charger for those lithium batteries...
> (sorry)



I think it was his hoverboardz that blew up his flashlight collection


----------



## Zman

I haven't really been here much in years, I just stop in once in a while. Arc LS was my first 'premium' light. It was super exciting getting in on all the custom lights. The VIP, the Lionheart, the original Muyshondt light all are classics. I bought tons of modding circuits, heatsinks, stars, collimators, and they never were built into things.

I blew through so much money on flashlights back then pre-children. Now funds aren't so disposable...


----------



## bykfixer

fyrstormer said:


> Dunno if I count as an old-timer yet, but I've been busy throwing my money at my RC collection for the past 3 years. I seemed to hit a critical-mass of knowledge, expertise, and spare parts in 2015, because my collection absolutely exploded last year. I have 27 vehicles now, one of which is an airplane with a 5-foot wingspan. It uses a discontinued rotary engine, the only one ever made for RC use, which I have three spares for. In the past month I've been selling spare parts that I'd been accumulating since last summer, all of which were sold at a loss, and still recouped over a thousand dollars. All of that has been spent on new parts, some upgrades and some spares. I've had to make a no-new-vehicles rule, but that's not too hard to enforce because 1) I bought all the vehicles I wanted just before implementing that rule, and 2) I'm out of shelf space. I'm going to be paying-off all that stuff for a long time. It sounds financially unwise, but after a series of severe panic attacks in 2013-2015, I realized that if I die tomorrow I'd rather die having had the opportunity to own the toys I've wanted since I was a kid instead of dying debt-free.



A couple years ago I had a scare that caused me to re-think life in general. I took on your perspective.
Now to be fair to my wife I have a Mason jar buried that if the worst occurs will take care of said debt so she won't be stuck with paying for my toys.


----------



## ledlurker

Still around, I do not modify flashlights any more. Once the tech was available on the shelf that hit 200 + lumens, I was done. Recent purchase is a a Fenix rechargeable which fits all my needs and the my wants have tempered with time


----------



## ledlurker

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Its been a while, where the old timers at?
> 
> You might be an oldtimer if.....
> 
> A 15 lumen luxeon star was the brightest LED when you joined CPF and it took 3AAs to power it.
> Your first ''nice'' flashlight was a Photon Micro or Inova X5




BINGO

still have stuff like that laying around


----------



## JasonC8301

ledlurker said:


> BINGO
> 
> still have stuff like that laying around



For sure. I remember even before the Arc stuff and the go to was an SF E2. No LEDs all incandescents.

Times have changed but I still like the older SF lights. I recently got in on the Surefire 6P deals and bought 3. I keep one on my duty belt with a malkoff and a second one in my edc bag with a sporttac drop in. Not sure what to do with the third one (still in package.) 

My bail out bag has a SF C3 in it with P90 bulb in it. Was on my belt before with a malkoff but just something about the P90 beam color...


----------



## Bogie

My contribution to you might be a old timer. Including a Dorcy 1 Watt, Sharper Image 1 Watt, the Gerber I have worn daily for more years then I care to admit and some spare CMG's [emoji2]


----------



## Pellidon

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> Its been a while, where the old timers at?
> 
> You might be an oldtimer if.....
> 
> A 15 lumen luxeon star was the brightest LED when you joined CPF and it took 3AAs to power it.
> Your first ''nice'' flashlight was a Photon Micro or Inova X5



Don't forget the "cat pee green" :green: Luxeons or the Luxeon lottery.


----------



## Denix

Just noticed this thread. I joined when I got my first real light, a Streamlight Scorpion. I was totally amazed at 60 lumens from 2 CR123 batteries. The bulb only lasted for a few battery changes before blowing up. 

Then I discovered the Arc AAA like most people here, and have bought several dozen lights since then. I've been fairly quiet since I got my MBI HRF. 600 lumens in a tiny package, with a usable low and high. 

Glad to see a lot of the oldtimers are still here.

Guy


----------



## Xrunner

V8TOYTRUCK said:


> I had a few pea/pee greens.



Good to see some familiar names still around. I even remember the occasional Surefire green-tinted "white" LEDs!


----------



## Blades

Bogie said:


> My contribution to you might be a old timer. Including a Dorcy 1 Watt, Sharper Image 1 Watt, the Gerber I have worn daily for more years then I care to admit and some spare CMG's [emoji2]



I wish I had some spare CMG's. Nice.


----------



## FNG

JasonC8301 said:


> For sure. I remember even before the Arc stuff and the go to was an SF E2. No LEDs all incandescents.
> 
> Times have changed but I still like the older SF lights. I recently got in on the Surefire 6P deals and bought 3. I keep one on my duty belt with a malkoff and a second one in my edc bag with a sporttac drop in. Not sure what to do with the third one (still in package.)
> 
> My bail out bag has a SF C3 in it with P90 bulb in it. Was on my belt before with a malkoff but just something about the P90 beam color...



What's up, Jason? Glad to see that you're still around. I remember us chatting on AIM or something way back.

Just checking in after seeing a link from Kestrel in another thread. I found CPF after being in awe of the Streamlight Stylus AAAA that my brother had. My first light was the $30 (?) Arc AAA which was pretty expensive for a HS Junior working for minimum wage at the local K-Mart. It eventually was replaced by a Fenix L0D in ~2008 after flickering issues but I probably have it in a box somewhere for nostalgia. The L0D still rides on my key fob but I don't even use it as a light anymore. The last battery died sometime last year and I haven't felt the need to replace it. I also had an Arc LS but don't remember the reason why I sold it. 

One of my first SF lights was the G2Z. It rides in the car and everything is still original except I swapped the LA for a Lumens Factory HO-6 at least a 5 years ago (I don't remember when I got it). The output is somewhere between the P60 and P61 and still has that nice incandescent beam which I still much prefer. I don't use it much (or any flashlight for that matter, hence the dead L0D) so it's still on the same set of batteries for at least 12 months. I've been thinking about buying a metal head with a really high output LED but see no reason to.

The M6 collects dust and I probably play with it once a year. I lost/misplaced the A2 a while back when visiting relatives from out of town. Another light I used to have that you guys probably remember was the TigerLight. Remember it being all the rage? I sold it after realizing that I don't have a need for rechargeable lights and have stuck with primaries ever since.

I recently started looking at flashlights again after a few years of being away and picked up a LUMINTOP IYP365 Nichia (2xAAA) and NOS 4Sevens QTL (1xCR123A) this month. The QTL is the perfect "tactical" EDC with its perfectly simple UI with forward clicky. I leave it on strobe with the head tightened (246 lumens) and medium with it loosened (26 lumens). The medium is bright enough for most everyday tasks but if I need more light without reprogramming, the pen light can output ~100 lumens with just a few clicks.


----------



## generic808

*Any oldschool katz still around?*

What up everyone! It's been a very long time since I've logged in and I just wanted to see if there were any old school guys from 7-8 years ago still around. It's crazy how things have changed since I've been out of it for so long. Any of my old customers still lingering?


----------



## bykfixer

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

Scout is one of the bosses now, PK left SureFire and Greta has a new tattoo. 

Oh, and 1000 lumens is no big deal anymore.


----------



## aginthelaw

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

i'm still here. been here since 2000. got an account in 2007. still haven't made over 600 posts yet. i still have no tattoos. cant decide which flashlight to make one out of


----------



## scout24

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

See brighterisbetter's avatar... :nana:


----------



## Blades

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

I'm not dead yet.


----------



## kaseri

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

I'm still around, sporadically. Still love lights. Just too busy to spend hours on CPF.


----------



## Icarus

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

I still login almost every day.


----------



## Frenchyled

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

Hi from France !!

Just waves to all oldtimers :wave:

Since I have a sale flashight business, I have no time to visit CPF every day but I am lurking here and there sometimes :nana:

I will try to post once a year here to have news about my old CPF friends. 

Merry Christmas to everyone :santa:


----------



## SilverFox

*Re: Any oldschool katz still around?*

Merry Christmas everyone.

Tom


----------



## nbp

Just passed 9 years here for me. Can't believe it's been that long!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

nbp said:


> Just passed 9 years here for me. Can't believe it's been that long!



said one frog to another..... time's fun when you're having flies


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Still here. Merry Christmas all, and a happy New Year.

Bill


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Merry Christmas, Happy New Year, Happy Hannukah and Happy Festivus. :santa:


----------



## dudemar

Still here after 11years. Will be here for many more. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## lightsandknives

I've had an account for over a decade now, but was a lurker long before that. I've taken some long breaks in between and had to bring myself up to date recently. In the past month, I've purchased:

Prometheus beta QR Nichia 219 electroless nickel
Lunintop copper worm Nichia 219
Lunintop tool titanium
Olight s mini brushed titanium
Olight s mini black copper
Olight i3e (5 for gifts)
Olight s1 baton (gift)
Nitecore P30
Nitecore HC30 headlamp
Zebralight H300w mk iii headlamp
Maha MH-C401FS charger
Lots of batteries.......

The problem is I'm still looking at other lights! Obviously this place is a bad influence on me....

I was talking to my neighbor yesterday and reminded him about the time I bought my first 2x123 Surefire and showed it to him in the front yard. It was approximately 100 lumens and we compared it to his 2D maglight. I showed him the silver Olight i3e and it's now a 120 lumens! Its amazing the difference a decade makes. I bought my son an Arc AAA years ago and he still carries it on his keychain. I had mine modded (can't remember who) to a two stage and still have it in the collection but it now has a flicker sometimes. Sold my McGizmo Haiku a few years ago since it was just a safe queen. A few early Malkoffs still are around the house in different locations and I was looking at his 1x123 earlier today. So many cool lights and so little darkness. Guess I need to sleep less......


----------



## Joe Talmadge

Member #20 checking back in  Merry Christmas!


----------



## CobraMan

Still checking in 11 years later - like many others I lurked for a while before joining as well. My purchases are very few and far between - especially compared to my earlier days. Still love the UI of the LionHeart and U2 which are couple of my all time favorites (haven't updated my list of lights in my signature in a long time). It is incredible how far the technology of LEDs has come since the early days - wonder where it will be 10 - 12 years out???

Anyways - Happy Holidays to all and keep those lumens burning!

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## orbital

+

* @ 10 years


*..remember this little fella that basically started the whole revolution


----------



## Kestrel

orbital said:


> * @ 10 years *..remember this little fella that basically started the whole revolution [...]


Lol, I still have one of those XR-E's here in my pocket; the pre-XPG ?LD01? on my 2xAAA Stylus pro.
In some ways they were better than the later generation, as they'd do ~double the wattage when used with the second cell. And still working great, after all these years. 

Edit: But, still not an old-timer lol.


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

tvodrd said:


> Hi Jon,
> 
> They croaked, or came to their senses. :green:  (People move-on for what ever reason.) I wish (I think) I had found the place earlier. (But, then, I might have already moved-on.  )
> 
> Larry



I keep going back to this post every few weeks to laugh again, CROAKED 

John.


----------



## Cyclops942

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I keep going back to this post every few weeks to laugh again, CROAKED
> 
> John.


Some of us did, indeed, croak, but only because we caught a cold, and had a frog in our throats.:lolsign:

Hi, Larry! :wave: I still remember when you brought your TANK LIGHT to Phoenix to Brlux's place for a GT. Wow, that was something!:rock:


----------



## derfyled

orbital said:


> +
> 
> * @ 10 years
> 
> 
> *..remember this little fella that basically started the whole revolution



It's still my avatar image !

I should start thinking about upgrading it ... :thinking:


----------



## gunga

Wow, yeah. Imagine your avatar as a Nichia 319a or something. Would be up to date. 

This is more "classic". Besides, it won't make you any brighter! 

Just kidding of course!



I'm here 11 years too!


----------



## Kestrel

derfyled said:


> It's still my avatar image !
> I should start thinking about upgrading it ... :thinking:


My suggestion would be to email the pic to one of our modders here, for an LED swap/upgrade.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Still here [emoji1366]


----------



## Nitroz

Still here and the addiction has not faded.


----------



## Bogie

Nitroz said:


> Still here and the addiction has not faded.



Yep probably worse now, I think my Surefires are multiplying


----------



## Kestrel

OK; This might sound a little radical, but since I've been on the forums for just under 10 years now, I'm going to go out on a limb & nominate myself for official 'old timer' status. The 'older timers' should feel free to veto me back to 'whippersnapper' though ...
now let me see, where did I leave that ban hammer ... ;-)


----------



## nbp

Let me know how it goes; I'm two months behind you! :duck: 

I wonder if I can ban an Admin... :thinking:


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Kestrel said:


> OK; This might sound a little radical, but since I've been on the forums for just under 10 years now, I'm going to go out on a limb & nominate myself for official 'old timer' status. The 'older timers' should feel free to veto me back to 'whippersnapper' though ...
> now let me see, where did I leave that ban hammer ... ;-)



Ok whippersnapper, you got it. Lol.

Bill


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Kestrel said:


> OK; This might sound a little radical, but since I've been on the forums for just under 10 years now, I'm going to go out on a limb & nominate myself for official 'old timer' status. The 'older timers' should feel free to veto me back to 'whippersnapper' though ...
> now let me see, where did I leave that ban hammer ... ;-)



We'll make you an oldtimer in training


----------



## BVH

I still say if you were here at "Red Shoes", you're an old timer. If not - Pound Sand!  So at 13 years, I'm still trying to be an old timer but just never quite make it.


----------



## Beamhead

BVH said:


> I still say if you were here at "Red Shoes", you're an old timer. If not - Pound Sand!  So at 13 years, I'm still trying to be an old timer but just never quite make it.


Ditto


----------



## Kestrel

LOL!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

You know you're an Old Timer if you commonly use the term, Pound Sand. 

~ Chance


----------



## BVH

Does that mean I finally made it????


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

BVH said:


> Does that mean I finally made it????



That and being a member since 2004, I think so. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## Lynx_Arc

BVH said:


> Does that mean I finally made it????



If I made it you should have as you beat me by a month or so. Back when this thread was started people were calling old timers those who had been here a few years already in 2005 so that would consider people in the range up to about 2002-2003 perhaps. Personally I would consider the percentage of old timers less than that now as back then old timers could make up a larger percentage as it would be today. I would consider anyone that was a member prior to the start of this thread an old timer at least so 2005 or less would qualify you of that status.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Lynx_Arc said:


> If I made it you should have as you beat me by a month or so. Back when this thread was started people were calling old timers those who had been here a few years already in 2005 so that would consider people in the range up to about 2002-2003 perhaps. Personally I would consider the percentage of old timers less than that now as back then old timers could make up a larger percentage as it would be today. I would consider anyone that was a member prior to the start of this thread an old timer at least so 2005 or less would qualify you of that status.




So how long do I have to hang around to count as an Old Timer?


----------



## nbp

It seems like it should be on a sliding scale. Like how classic rock stations keep adding newer music as the years go by.

When the thread was started, the oldest members of the board had only been here 5 years but were considered Old-Timers. Now members who have been here 12 years are not Old Timers? :thinking: That don't make no sense.


----------



## Beamhead

I became an old timer while waiting for this thread to load.....................................


----------



## HighlanderNorth

I'm an old timer and I'm still here. Look at my info in the top left of my post, I've been here since 1911. Oh wait, it's 2011.


----------



## HighlanderNorth

nbp said:


> It seems like it should be on a sliding scale. Like how classic rock stations keep adding newer music as the years go by.
> 
> When the thread was started, the oldest members of the board had only been here 5 years but were considered Old-Timers. Now members who have been here 12 years are not Old Timers? :thinking: That don't make no sense.



I'm a complete noob under that criteria.


----------



## Overclocker

do i qualify? i built this Luxeon phone attachment in 2005


----------



## Lynx_Arc

mvyrmnd said:


> So how long do I have to hang around to count as an Old Timer?


Till half the flashlights you own are rarely found for sale anywhere and half the people who posted a lot when you joined are gone?


----------



## psychbeat

Overclocker said:


> do i qualify? i built this Luxeon phone attachment in 2005



Whoa that's pretty rad!
I woulda freaked on that in 2005! 
Hey- maybe vintage phones are coming back?

Anyways, I'd consider myself a well seasoned newb at this point. [emoji106]🏿[emoji106]🏿


----------



## Blades

Maybe the "old timers" need an emoticon so we remember we are old.


----------



## degarb

Blades said:


> Maybe the "old timers" need an emoticon so we remember we are old.



What is an emoticon?


----------



## Esko

degarb said:


> Blades said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the "old timers" need an emoticon so we remember we are old.
> 
> 
> 
> What is an emoticon?
Click to expand...


What is remember?


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Overclocker said:


> do i qualify? i built this Luxeon phone attachment in 2005



Certainly qualifies.


----------



## dariman3

Saw the 'ultimate' light and went in to it?? Or not.?


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

dariman3 said:


> Saw the 'ultimate' light and went in to it?? Or not.?



No point resisting it, flashaholics are always drawn to the light. 

John.


----------



## degarb

dariman3 said:


> Saw the 'ultimate' light and went in to it?? Or not.?



Hmmm.... I wonder how the tint snobs will make out if they find the tint doesn't suit them. 

"Oh Lord, only 87 cri, seriously? My 219c has a better tint, going to have to pass on this one... Just look at the palm of my hand under this ghastly light, you would swear that I am dead, I am, but really, where are the reds!?!!!"


----------



## [email protected]

Still alive an' creakin' since 2001:welcome: Member # 112; geez, I can't even make the top 100!


----------



## Monocrom

Unfortunately, in the case of TKC, she passed away just days ago.

R.I.P.


----------



## Stingray

I recall joining when it was still part of Surefire's domain ... 1999 I think. But then I lost track and had to rejoin a second time


----------



## Bimmerboy

Stingray said:


> I recall joining when it was still part of Surefire's domain ... 1999 I think. But then I lost track and had to rejoin a second time


IIRC, CPF was born August 2000. But, though I've done a good amount of CPF history homework in the past, including finding what I think was the very first post, there could be stuff that got missed.

Surefire's domain? 1999? I'm skeptical, but if there's earlier roots that led (no pun intended) to CPF, please tell! However, as far as I know, it's simply the creation of DavidW.


----------



## flashfan

I too, think that DavidW created CPF. If it had a connection to SureFire, that would have been before my time. Surefire did have it's own forum, started and/or handled by Ken Good. I was a member there awhile before joining CPF. Ah, those good old days!


----------



## geepondy

Yes, David W. created this forum. In the early days, he would bleed his heart out on this forum, discussing the heartbreak of his divorce, etc. Then he turned the reins over to Sasha/Greta and disappeared from the face of the earth as far as CPF was concerned. I used to be an early adopter buying the original ARc's, Arc LS's, Mr. McGizmo creations, etc. Now though when less than $50 buys you a very nice light that puts out 300-400 lumens, I don't really have a desire to explore cutting edge when that is all I'm ever gonna need for a house hold light. I do fondly remember the correspondence between some of us older members for those who have been around long enough to remember. People like Craig Johnson from The LED Museum, Darrel the EV guy, Brock, PK from Surefire, Mr. Ted Bear, etc. When I first became a member, maybe the Surefire Dominator was the most cutting edge where 6 CR123 batteries could get you an hours worth of 500 lumen incandescent light. I still have to keep my sister supplied with CR123 batteries as she still likes the Surefire E2 I gave her.


----------



## R.W.D.

Man I've been gone too long... Just found out about Norm and that Tmack and milkyspit aren't around here anymore.
First the great loss got my first account then life got in the way of me using this one for a long time. I see hardly anyone I know but I'm glad to see new people here. 

I wish I could have said bye to Norm.


----------



## degarb

Norm is gone



:eeksign:

































I am out of here






























Nah, I may stay around for the available emojis:welcome::grouphug:.

















































































'

:fail::sleepy::bump::santa::bumpknight:


----------



## nbp

That is a crap ton of emojis! Lol.


----------



## ledlurker

There was a time I would need t have considered myself an oldtimer. I guess I could now.


----------



## Essexman

I miss 3rd Shift and his mods.


----------



## Icarus

Lynx_Arc said:


> .... I would consider anyone that was a member prior to the start of this thread an old timer at least so 2005 or less would qualify you of that status.



Then I think I must qualify... ...:candle:


----------



## dano

Don't know if i have ever chimed into this thread...But I'm still here...More reading than posting (unfortunately)....


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Icarus said:


> Then I think I must qualify... ...:candle:



Considering member numbers are over 400k now (I think) to have a member number around even 4000 puts you into a group of only 1% of the population here, which now perhaps graduates you from old timer to "ancient"?. :huh:


----------



## nbp

Keep in mind many thousands of spammers have registered and been banned but they still have a number. So that doesn’t tell the whole story. But if you’re old you’re old! Lol


----------



## Christoph

Lynx_Arc said:


> Considering member numbers are over 400k now (I think) to have a member number around even 4000 puts you into a group of only 1% of the population here, which now perhaps graduates you from old timer to "ancient"?. :huh:



My number is 802 what would that make me :sick2:


----------



## MartinDWhite

I don't think I count as an "oldtimer". I just wish all these young punks would get off my lawn....


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Christoph said:


> My number is 802 what would that make me :sick2:


ancient for sure..... my number is 6327 so I'm probably not in the oldest 1% (yet).


----------



## Blades

So I'm ancient? I lost my "old timer" designation?  I have a low number but not as low as Dano.


----------



## DUQ

Essexman said:


> I miss 3rd Shift and his mods.



I picked up an electric coffee percolator at a thrift store the other weekend and I thought of 3rd Shift.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I miss Third Shift also. His stories were always interesting.


----------



## Essexman

PhotonWrangler said:


> I miss Third Shift also. His stories were always interesting.



Really nice guy who helped me with my first mods. I don't mind admitting that I sat and cried when I read of his passing away.


----------



## bmstrong

I was just thinking about the great Bulk exile/movement/exodus, that I never really understood/got the full story/drama, and trying too explain it to people in the real world. It did not go well...


----------



## Bullzeyebill

bmstrong said:


> I was just thinking about the great Bulk exile/movement/exodus, that I never really understood/got the full story/drama, and trying too explain it to people in the real world. It did not go well...



Best not to rehash this occurrence, as it can lead to off topic discussions. 

Bill


----------



## Anglepoise

bmstrong said:


> I was just thinking about the great Bulk exile/movement/exodus, that I never really understood/got the full story/drama, and trying too explain it to people in the real world. It did not go well...



I arrived a few years after you and by that time Bulk had gone...... and set up his competing website. Shame, because he made some very nice lights and was responsible for introducing side switches on an LED flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer

Bullzeyebill said:


> Best not to rehash this occurrence, as it can lead to off topic discussions.
> 
> Bill



Pm incoming


----------



## Anglepoise

Bullzeyebill said:


> Best not to rehash this occurrence, as it can lead to off topic discussions. Bill


 Bill, Our posts overlapped. Please delete mine if you believe it is inappropriate.


----------



## Bullzeyebill

We'll leave it at that. 

Bill


----------



## etc

Join Date 12-19-2004 


I have no idea where to see what my "Number" is, - it's not in the profile section or "about me". It's not that low so I am not worried about that.

But it has been almost 14 years. 

I have gone through two major life changes over this period.

I had no idea in December of 2004 I would get married, have a child, get divorced and engage in a bitter custody fight for 7 years that I would first lose and then win, but not before losing a truckload of funds and half my sanity and health. Then I became a single parent.




Life is what happens when you have other plans.


----------



## archimedes

etc said:


> Join Date 12-19-2004
> 
> I have no idea where to see what my "Number" is, - it's not in the profile section or "about me". It's not that low so I am not worried about that.
> 
> But it has been almost 14 years....



If you are interested to know, I think you are #7366.

I think any of these with 4 digits or less is rather low indeed....


----------



## etc

I have always felt like there was a 7 in it and 3. lol 66 is just a natural too.


----------



## vestureofblood

How does one see/find their member number?


----------



## archimedes

vestureofblood said:


> How does one see/find their member number?



You just need to have that particular superpower, #49867 ...


----------



## BVH

I must have that particular superpower #6238


----------



## Kestrel

Ability to discern your member #, is one of the things that are needed to qualify for Oldtimer status, lol.


----------



## flashfan

I guess I "qualify" as an old timer...it seems that my number got bumped "up" to 217. IIRC, when I started out I was something like #601. I remember those days, when we envied members with two digit member numbers (11-99), and the holy grail was to be from 1-10 (although I don't think #1 was "available").


----------



## etc

667

Neighbor of the Beast.

/joke

You know what's scary. In 2024, I will have been on the forum for 20 (twenty) years. That's just not just "long". That's a whole generation.


----------



## BVH

etc said:


> 667
> 
> Neighbor of the Beast.
> 
> /joke
> 
> You know what's scary. In 2024, I will have been on the forum for 20 (twenty) years. That's just not just "long". That's a whole generation.



Unless I don't have that super power, I think you're member 7366?


----------



## archimedes

BVH said:


> Unless I don't have that super power, I think you're member 7366?



Yep



archimedes said:


> If you are interested to know, I think you are #7366.
> 
> I think any of these with 4 digits or less is rather low indeed....



#667 is another member


----------



## Bimmerboy

etc said:


> 667
> 
> Neighbor of the Beast.
> 
> /joke



Woe to you, oh lawn and shrubs, for the devil sends his weeds with wrath, because he knows your grass is short.

Let him who hath understanding reckon the neighbor of the beast, for it is a tolerant number.

It's number is Six Hundred and Sixty Seven.

:devil:


----------



## Unicorn

Very similar to the way you see if a user is online. You just look in a different spot.
Mouseover, information pops up. I think bottom left. The number next to the username is the member number.


----------



## Unicorn

flashfan said:


> I guess I "qualify" as an old timer...it seems that my number got bumped "up" to 217. IIRC, when I started out I was something like #601. I remember those days, when we envied members with two digit member numbers (11-99), and the holy grail was to be from 1-10 (although I don't think #1 was "available").



I think 1 was reserved by the system itself. So there was no number one unless you count the software. #2 I'm almost certain was David himself. I don't remember the other 8. Perhaps size15l and Curt (I don't remember his screen name) were among them.


----------



## Kestrel

So SkyNet /was/ the first one.


----------



## Bimmerboy

Kestrel said:


> So SkyNet /was/ the first one.


Scary thought. Could mean David was actually a neural-network cybernetic flashlight that became self aware. A learning flashlight.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bimmerboy said:


> Scary thought. Could mean David was actually a neural-network cybernetic flashlight that became self aware. A learning flashlight.



Damn. Now I'm going to have to store all of the batteries out of my flashlights until I need to use them! :tinfoil: :laughing:


----------



## Hogokansatsukan

18643... damn. I'm not an old timer. I feel old. Does that count?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Hogokansatsukan said:


> 18643... damn. I'm not an old timer. I feel old. Does that count?



Coming up on 12 years of membership..... you're an Old-Timer. :thumbsup: 

~ CG


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Coming up on 12 years of membership..... you're an Old-Timer. :thumbsup:
> 
> ~ CG



Wait, that's considered old? Ah Son of a B.... 

(Hey! who deleted the tan, extremely grumpy face Smilie? It's gone!)


----------



## bykfixer

Hogokansatsukan said:


> 18643... damn. I'm not an old timer. I feel old. Does that count?



Dawg gonnit.... only seven away from being 18650. I suppose at least there is enough gap to not get bummed like perhaps members 18649 or 651...:thinking:


----------



## Elmie

Been around since 2001...

No idea what number I am lol


----------



## archimedes

Elmie said:


> Been around since 2001...
> 
> No idea what number I am lol


Wow ... 121 :wave:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Perhaps instead of referring to them as Old-timers, we should convey a moniker such as Well Seasoned Alumni. Yeah! That's the ticket. 

I've never been able to see my number. Hovered my curser over my username to no avail. :shakehead Just wondering if it's something cool, 47777's

~ Chance


----------



## archimedes

You have "one sevens" , Chance


----------



## BVH

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps instead of referring to them as Old-timers, we should convey a moniker such as Well Seasoned Alumni. Yeah! That's the ticket.
> 
> I've never been able to see my number. Hovered my curser over my username to no avail. :shakehead Just wondering if it's something cool, 47777's
> 
> ~ Chance



105976

Right-click over your user and choose "Inspect Element"
Above the blue highlighted line find - href=member.php? your member number appears after the ?


----------



## Lynx_Arc

BVH said:


> 105976
> 
> Right-click over your user and choose "Inspect Element"
> Above the blue highlighted line find - href=member.php? your member number appears after the ?



It is just as easy to view your profile and look at the URL. The number is to the left of your name near the end.


----------



## bykfixer

Thanx Lynx!! That works for my phone where hovering does not.
Maybe a thread about it is in order?

389769 here. 

It was near the bottom of my "about me".


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks guys. :thumbsup:

~ CG


----------



## Monocrom

BVH said:


> 105976
> 
> Right-click over your user and choose "Inspect Element"
> Above the blue highlighted line find - href=member.php? your member number appears after the ?



Thanks for the tip.... Oh, I've got a good one. 
18995.


----------



## bmstrong

Lynx_Arc said:


> It is just as easy to view your profile and look at the URL. The number is to the left of your name near the end.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?737-bmstrong

I'm 737, I guess? Been awhile.


----------



## PhantomPhoton

I don't think I'm an oldtimer yet. Maybe in another 9 years. 
As for me, I hang out on Reddit /r/flashlights more often than I browse here nowadays. But I still come back "home" every once in awhile to seek more juicy lumens gossip.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Guess I'll have to check out Reddit. I've heard allot about it, but have never really dived in.


----------



## zespectre

"EH... OLD TIMER?... WHATDIDYASAY? SPEAK UP YA WHIPPERSNAPPERS!"
DAMN KIDS ALWAYS MUMBLING TODAY


----------



## ssanasisredna

I wonder how many have checked and seen that this thread started in 2005


----------



## Monocrom

this_is_nascar said:


> Guess I'll have to check out Reddit. I've heard allot about it, but have never really dived in.



Specific areas are okay. Most of it's a cesspool though.


----------



## Blackbird13

I was posting a few months back and was thinking the same thing, especially on the threads that got me started, the surefire still is my favorite. I used to get such a rush just seeing some of the reare lights that some of y'all have . And the rush of the thought that I may some day have some rare lights myself. I've acquired a couple and need to add to the threads. It was a real bummer so many good pics were snatched away from us. Like a sneaky thief PB took the pics.


----------



## Blades

ssanasisredna said:


> I wonder how many have checked and seen that this thread started in 2005



Times flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> Specific areas are okay. Most of it's a cesspool though.



Thanks for the heads-up. Think I'll pass. 

~ Chance


----------



## MY

I use to be a regular contributor a decade ago but now go on CPF only sporadically. My light collection would now be more appropriate in a museum. I still have some of the very first production runs of many foundational lights that defined CPF history. I joined in 2000 and initially was member 78 but after a reorganization, my number changed to 133. As one of the very early members in a small forum, everybody got to know each other. I have very fond memories of the forum in its formative years where flashlights were just the vehicle used in developing social bonds on the new interweb! Regards.


----------



## nbp

Welcome back! It’s fun seeing usernames posting that I don’t remember seeing before.


----------



## bykfixer

MY said:


> I use to be a regular contributor a decade ago but now go on CPF only sporadically. My light collection would now be more appropriate in a museum. I still have some of the very first production runs of many foundational lights that defined CPF history.



Or very appropriate in a thread in the collectors section.

Please.... pretty please with sugar on top. :twothumbs :thumbsup: :twothumbs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :twothumbs


----------



## Unicorn

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Perhaps instead of referring to them as Old-timers, we should convey a moniker such as Well Seasoned Alumni. Yeah! That's the ticket.
> 
> I've never been able to see my number. Hovered my curser over my username to no avail. :shakehead Just wondering if it's something cool, 47777's
> 
> ~ Chance



105976. Sorry for the tiny picture.


----------



## Unicorn

MY said:


> I use to be a regular contributor a decade ago but now go on CPF only sporadically. My light collection would now be more appropriate in a museum. I still have some of the very first production runs of many foundational lights that defined CPF history. I joined in 2000 and initially was member 78 but after a reorganization, my number changed to 133. As one of the very early members in a small forum, everybody got to know each other. I have very fond memories of the forum in its formative years where flashlights were just the vehicle used in developing social bonds on the new interweb! Regards.




Ah the good old days. But yeah, they really were. I met a number of local people, people helped others move, and once the board collected and sent someone enough money to cover some emergency needs.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've been to a few flashaholic get-togethers in the earlier years. LED flashlights were still brand new and very much in the 'wow' phase of their development, and a smattering of handheld HID lights also kept things interesting. Lately I've noticed that LED flashlights have hit something of a plateau compared to their early days; maybe we're just getting close to their efficiency limits. Add to that the ubiquity of decent flashlights in the retail space now.

So it feels like we're past the early, heady "moon landing" days of flashlight development. 

I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## zespectre

I know that for me, personally, I've hit a plateau because the lights do all I need and then some. The most favorite light I've ever owned is the BLF Q8 which has demonstrated the capability to do everything I have been able to ask from it. It has been great for around the house stuff all the way to some mild Search and Rescue for a lost dog in severe weather.

Now I'm more into aesthetics. For example I just wrote up a "real world review" on the Sigma light where there is absolutely nothing, NOTHING, special about the performance or behavior of the light, but the design is very very cool.


----------



## The-David

I an still around a bit, I miss milkeyspit.


----------



## Monocrom

The-David said:


> I an still around a bit, I miss milkeyspit.



Me too. It's just very unfortunate how things ended.


----------



## seery

Monocrom said:


> Me too. It's just very unfortunate how things ended.



I noticed he’s no longer around, but have no idea why or what happened.


----------



## Blades

The-David said:


> I an still around a bit, I miss milkeyspit.





Monocrom said:


> Me too. It's just very unfortunate how things ended.



Yep.


----------



## Bogie

Wish he was still around I have one of his triple conversions that needs repair


----------



## Monocrom

seery said:


> I noticed he’s no longer around, but have no idea why or what happened.



Oh, you missed that unfortunate time on CPF. No offense, I'd rather not be the one to re-hash it here. It was unfortunate and ugly. All I'll say is, I was one of Scott's biggest supporters during that time. Just really wish the end result was different than what occurred.


----------



## Monocrom

Bogie said:


> Wish he was still around I have one of his triple conversions that needs repair



Sad to admit, but that's not going to happen. Part of me still misses Scott. I bought a handful of his modded SureFires from other members back in the day. Liked what I experienced so much that I commissioned him to create what ultimately became the SF L1 "Xtreme." My idea for a light that depending on output was both a tactical light AND a general-use light all in one. Scott definitely had the ability to pull it off. Proved popular enough that Scott made other such L1 "Xtremes" for other CPFers. 

Yeah..... 200 pure lumens out the front, with realistically decent runtime, out of a single CR123 battery _almost_ a full year before SureFire created such a light. For several months, I had a light that was literally ahead of its time. Cutting edge of Technology. Pushing the envelope of flashlight technology. For a little while, I had something literally no one else on the planet had. 

Scott made that all possible. But those were better times. You can't go home again. And I hate admitting this.... Scott delivered that light to me just as the very first traces of those storm clouds were forming off in the horizon. Yeah, I'm going to stop talking about Scott.


----------



## Nokoff

If this thread was started in 2005 then what does it make you now if you were an old timer then?


----------



## seery

Monocrom said:


> Oh, you missed that unfortunate time on CPF. No offense, I'd rather not be the one to re-hash it here. It was unfortunate and ugly.



I was around and have met Scott in person on a couple occasions.

And knew he was no longer around, but [because I steer clear of politics, road blocks and drama] I didn't/don't know why.


----------



## bykfixer

Nokoff said:


> If this thread was started in 2005 then what does it make you now if you were an old timer then?



Dinossaur?


Not being an old timer here I think I can add some insight from a not-so-active anymore poster. Often time we stay in touch with friends through other sources, and as the zeal for the hobby is less and less, don't log in as often. As old habits are replaced with new habits a forum becomes farther down a long list of things to do each day. 

Now speaking only for myself I can say that one day I hit a wall of interest. I know folks who still add to the collection that began in the 1980's or 90's. I just stopped collecting as a rule and began using lights from the collection. Lights that had been shelf queens were added to the rotation and others were boxed up for use somewhere down the road.


----------



## jabe1

Just curious. Does anyone know when the largest influx of members was?


----------



## karlthev

Maybe Greta has run some numbers at some time...?



Karl


----------



## Blades

Nokoff said:


> If this thread was started in 2005 then what does it make you now if you were an old timer then?





bykfixer said:


> Dinossaur?



Sure, we are too old to care what you call us.


----------



## bykfixer

Dinossaurs are cool.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo

I dig dinosaurs


----------



## daloosh

Dinosaurs and electricity power my cars!
I'm member 4015, but sorta scarce around here these days.
Two of my closest friends are guys I met at Scott's place, maybe PF3.
I just came across my backup FireFly and my Winelights!
My last light was a SF DBR Guardian.

Still lovin' the lumens!
daloosh


----------



## Glow Bug

Still around. Ordered 6 Surefire Sidekicks today and the DBR Guardian. Still love lights.


----------



## Nokoff

some are around, but I don’t see that many who were actually active to begin with...really they’re here just to sell older lights, but the old threads with all the cool mods and information never pop up here. The manufacturers don’t seem to touch this site hardly.


----------



## BVH

I'm a very late oldtimer or a very early newtimer. I always say that the oldtimers were members at the time of the Red Shoes event. I joined right after. But I still like to visit this thread. I'm still very active with lights, both tiny LED's and large, Heavy Short Arc Iron. I got the second copy of Endermans Single retro-firing, 11" LED Super Mega throwing Syniosbeam so let it not be said that I am overly partial to Short arcs.

member #6238


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, if you have red shoes or were around when the red shoes were first offered, you're an Old-Timer. If you came afterwards, nope!


----------



## Lynx_Arc

BVH said:


> I'm a very late oldtimer or a very early newtimer. I always say that the oldtimers were members at the time of the Red Shoes event. I joined right after. But I still like to visit this thread. I'm still very active with lights, both tiny LED's and large, Heavy Short Arc Iron. I got the second copy of Endermans Single retro-firing, 11" LED Super Mega throwing Syniosbeam so let it not be said that I am overly partial to Short arcs.
> 
> member #6238


You're an old timer like me. Us old timers can remember the threads here about the early 5mm LED lights and luxeon 1 and 3 lights and their competing with the maglights and such. The 5mm LED shower head lights that were popular like the Inova and Xnova (clones) were front and center and lights like the Dorcy 1AAA were talked about all the time.
we are several generations of Cree emitters down the road here and I remember the first Crees which were 60-80 lumens output if that compared to 120-200+ lumen crees and lights blasting 1000 lumens vs under 100 lumens. Combine all of that with battery technology that had nicads and RAM cells with todays LSD nimh and lithium ion and the world has a huge amount of light power and endurance.
I recall a simple #222 2AA Eveready penlight that ran for about 2 hours at perhaps 20 lumens that was "good" light but costly to use a lot today with rechargeables you can run a 100 lumen lithium light for 15 hours or more for a penny or two in cost.

Essentially we are old timers in that when we joined the technology was akin to Model T's vs todays Ferraris in lights. 

Think of it like this.... when I was about 10 I became a flashaholic and kids born when we started would be around 13-14 now several years a flashaholic.


----------



## Cyclops942

I like to compare my (Dorcy version) Turtle Lite 1 with my Nitecore EA41. Both lights have a single white LED and run on four (4) AA batteries. It just shows the difference that about a decade and a half of technological advances can do.

Yes, I remember the Red Shoes, and the kerfuffle that went with that event. I even remember DavidW. I remember the excitement of getting the Rev1 Arc-AAA with the rubber sleeve for the gasket instead of an O-ring. I remember the tri-color Arc-AAA, and the huge amount of anticipation of the Arc-LS -- in COLORS!!!!!! I remember Henry's HDS Action Light (although I never managed to even SEE one until Henry brought one to a CPF GT at SHOT Show one year). I remember (and still own) Tom's eternaLights in various models, and the Derringer. I remember my joy the first time I bought David's LRI Photon I, and then the Photon II and then the Photon III Micro-Light, and then the Photon Proton, and then the Photon Proton Pro! I remember buying knock-offs and wanna-be lights, and being disappointed in the poor quality or just the poor output. I remember buying drop-in conversions for Mags, with varying levels of success. I remember working with (read: holding parts for) UncleFester while building custom-modded Mags in my kitchen. I remember several GTs in the Phoenix area, where I first met so many of you, including our very own webmistress, several manufacturers, and some REAL old-timers.

Thank you to ALL of CPF for so many good memories over the years, and for contributing to my education on many topics.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Happy anniversary, Cyclops942.  

~ Chance


----------



## AMD64Blondie

Still around.

Hard to believe it's been 11 years already.


----------



## Monocrom

AMD64Blondie said:


> Still around.
> 
> Hard to believe it's been 11 years already.



What's that you say, youngin'? 
(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## Phaserburn

Hey guys. I just checked, and I’ve been a member for 15.5 years!! Where did all that time go??


----------



## Lynx_Arc

Phaserburn said:


> Hey guys. I just checked, and I’ve been a member for 15.5 years!! Where did all that time go??



It's like what one frog said to another: "time's fun when you're having flies".


----------



## Blades

Monocrom said:


> Yup, if you have red shoes or were around when the red shoes were first offered, you're an Old-Timer. If you came afterwards, nope!




I forgot what the red shoes were about. I don't think I have them. Too old to remember.


----------



## BVH

You were around but I think a contribution had to be made to get them.


----------



## xevious

Monocrom said:


> Sad to admit, but that's not going to happen. Part of me still misses Scott. I bought a handful of his modded SureFires from other members back in the day. Liked what I experienced so much that I commissioned him to create what ultimately became the SF L1 "Xtreme." My idea for a light that depending on output was both a tactical light AND a general-use light all in one. Scott definitely had the ability to pull it off. Proved popular enough that Scott made other such L1 "Xtremes" for other CPFers.
> 
> Yeah..... 200 pure lumens out the front, with realistically decent runtime, out of a single CR123 battery _almost_ a full year before SureFire created such a light. For several months, I had a light that was literally ahead of its time. Cutting edge of Technology. Pushing the envelope of flashlight technology. For a little while, I had something literally no one else on the planet had.
> 
> Scott made that all possible. But those were better times. You can't go home again. And I hate admitting this.... Scott delivered that light to me just as the very first traces of those storm clouds were forming off in the horizon. Yeah, I'm going to stop talking about Scott.


I was on the periphery during those early Milkyspit days. I was too much of a flashlight neophyte to muster up the cash for one of his mods, or for a McGizmo. I had a feeling that in due time LED technology would leapfrog beyond all that. Still, it must've been glorious to enjoy a few years of being way ahead of the curve.

I'm very sad to hear that Scott rolled off... and left a lot of people very frustrated with lights not returned. I know from experience that life changes can dramatically shift priorities and sometimes the shame factor causes you to hide from inquiries, but man -- sounds like things got ugly. Did he ever make good on everyone who was waiting for their goods? I sure hope so.

Anyway, I dropped off for a few years... as ultimately I saw sticking around would cost me dearly. Had a lot of flashlight envy. ;-) It was maddening to see the LED curve so steep... you buy a light that you really like, only to find that just 2 years later it's seriously outgunned by something even more affordable. Seems like the curve has gone a bit shallow now, so that lights from just 5 years ago are still very relevant today. The manufacturer playing field is so saturated now... so many models to choose from. But I'm glad a number of companies have progressed so well from a decade ago like Olight, Nitecore, Sunwayman, etc.


So given all we've seen... what's still on the wish list for folks here? I'm really eager to see better heat management (or reduction in heat generation) for much longer runtimes at high output.


----------



## troutpool

Blades said:


> I forgot what the red shoes were about. I don't think I have them. Too old to remember.



Here is a link if you want to know more about the red shoes: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?49395-Sasha-s-Shoes


----------



## Elmie

Checking in!

I think my first LED light was an eternallight lol wow has time flew by.


----------



## Icarus

I didn't go anywhere. I'm still here.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Try to pop in every now then, and spend some $$$ on things I don't need. =)


----------



## BVH

troutpool said:


> Here is a link if you want to know more about the red shoes: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?49395-Sasha-s-Shoes



I just browsed the thread to refresh my memory. It looks like there's a number of members that made donations but don't have the red shoes icon?


----------



## Blades

BVH said:


> You were around but I think a contribution had to be made to get them.





troutpool said:


> Here is a link if you want to know more about the red shoes: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?49395-Sasha-s-Shoes



Thank you. 



Elmie said:


> Checking in!
> 
> I think my first LED light was an eternallight lol wow has time flew by.



I have two Eternalight's and still use them.


----------



## ygbsm

BVH said:


> I'm a very late oldtimer or a very early newtimer. I always say that the oldtimers were members at the time of the Red Shoes event. I joined right after. But I still like to visit this thread. I'm still very active with lights, both tiny LED's and large, Heavy Short Arc Iron. I got the second copy of Endermans Single retro-firing, 11" LED Super Mega throwing Syniosbeam so let it not be said that I am overly partial to Short arcs.
> 
> member #6238



I guess I'm an oldtimer in addition to being old. #1195


----------



## Bogie

Here are some old single cell’s the old guys will remember.


----------



## savumaki

Me too.


----------



## Monocrom

Bogie said:


> Here are some old single cell’s the old guys will remember.



The middle one, in that exact color still sits next to my home phone in my bedroom. The one on the right with its super squishy tailcap button is somewhere behind me in a storage box, as I type this.


----------



## Beamhead

I still have 2 of the 3 but did have all 3. I got rid of the Sharper Image light and my pic has the light that caused me to find CPF. The Dorcy spyder.


----------



## pfmedic

I’m still here


----------



## Xrunner

Just stopping in to say Happy New Year (from an oldtimer 815).


----------



## Paul6ppca

I still read here on regular basis. 
How about bringing back Nuwaii Q3? That should be a reference to my time!
2005/2006 officially. 
First real light Fenix L2. And got Nekomain(sp)
Cr 123 tube!


----------



## UncleFester

:wave:


----------



## Monocrom

UncleFester said:


> :wave:



_*Greetings!*_


----------



## Seth

Well, member #166 is still around.
Originally, I was member #98, but over 1.5 decades ago there was a server hiccup and members got renumbered.

Greetings to Brock, who brought me to this place.


----------



## Essexman

Paul6ppca said:


> I still read here on regular basis.
> How about bringing back Nuwaii Q3? That should be a reference to my time!
> 2005/2006 officially.
> First real light Fenix L2. And got Nekomain(sp)
> Cr 123 tube!



Oh yes, I missed out on he Nuwaii Q3, but I also have the Fenix L2 and the same CR123 tube!


----------



## Paul6ppca

Essexman said:


> Oh yes, I missed out on he Nuwaii Q3, but I also have the Fenix L2 and the same CR123 tube!



That great! Do you still use the Fenix l 2?


----------



## xevious

Paul6ppca said:


> That great! Do you still use the Fenix l 2?


Is that anything like the L2S?




I actually still have one of these... Really stupid low-high mode UI (hardly a 20% visible difference).


----------



## martinaee

I still have an L1T v.2 . I think it was the second "good light" I ever got around 2008 or so after the LD20 Q5 (RIP ... Lost that beautiful boy). The L1T v.2 is really nice still. It has a super textured OP reflector that makes the beam really "soft." I wish more manufacturers would use really textured OP again sometimes. Or even that micro-texture almost "matte" finish like was in the... Fenix TK22, was it? Yeah the 22.


----------



## skalomax

Always pop in the review section before I buy any type of led flashlight.
But, I must admit...CPF has changed a lot!

#ifeelold


----------



## Paul6ppca

skalomax said:


> Always pop in the review section before I buy any type of led flashlight.
> But, I must admit...CPF has changed a lot!
> 
> #ifeelold



Yes it has. I remember Friday nites everyone would be posting something cool for sale at really good prices! I would be ready to jump on a new light. Made it difficult to go to bed and miss a deal![emoji3]


----------



## marinemaster

I remember Size16 moderator and CoolDaddio i think it was the name.


----------



## Beamhead

marinemaster said:


> I remember Size16 moderator and CoolDaddio i think it was the name.



You mean Darell?


----------



## skalomax

Paul6ppca said:


> Yes it has. I remember Friday nites everyone would be posting something cool for sale at really good prices! I would be ready to jump on a new light. Made it difficult to go to bed and miss a deal![emoji3]



Oh yes!
When those mcgizmo sales would go on.
It seems like there's a lot of new brands as well. I guess I have some reading to do.


----------



## scout24

I'm by no means an Oldtimer, but Paul6ppca's comment above got me thinking. When I got here, piston drive McGizmo's, Spy005's, Tranquillitybase customs, Mr. Bulks, Mac triples, Milky's lights, etc. were all over BST. Needed a few bucks? Sell your PD-S knowing you'd have your choice to pick from next week after payday. It was an amazing time for a newbie Flashaholic. I remember my 100th post to get that designator under my screen name...


----------



## pc_light

A couple of old-soldiers re-outfitted.





Nuwai's old cool Luxeon Star replaced with a neutral XM-L and perfectly capable of running 16340's w/original driver for an estimated 400 lumens. Dorcy's incan gutted and souped up to the latest neutral/warm (4000k) XP-G3 driven up to 3000mA on 16650's; love that buttery switch. I think these old beauties posses more character than new lights.


----------



## Paul6ppca

skalomax said:


> Oh yes!
> When those mcgizmo sales would go on.
> It seems like there's a lot of new brands as well. I guess I have some reading to do.



Yes and Orb Raw. That was my first light over $100. I was shocked how small it was. And shocked how bright it was that night![emoji38]


----------



## Paul6ppca

pc_light said:


> A couple of old-solders re-outfitted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuwai's old cool Luxeon Star replaced with a neutral XM-L and perfectly capable of running 16340's w/original driver for an estimated 400 lumens. Dorcy's incan gutted and souped up to the latest neutral/warm (4000k) XP-G3 driven up to 3000mA on 16650's; love that buttery switch. I think these old beauties posses more character than new lights.



I agree!
Who’s got a Q 3 to sell me[emoji16]! 10 bucks. That’s old school !


----------



## Paul6ppca

scout24 said:


> I'm by no means an Oldtimer, but Paul6ppca's comment above got me thinking. When I got here, piston drive McGizmo's, Spy005's, Tranquillitybase customs, Mr. Bulks, Mac triples, Milky's lights, etc. were all over BST. Needed a few bucks? Sell your PD-S knowing you'd have your choice to pick from next week after payday. It was an amazing time for a newbie Flashaholic. I remember my 100th post to get that designator under my screen name...



It was an amazing time ! I remember the day I got an Orb Raw, U bin wow I was shocked that it could light up my back yard. And first time I saw tritium. Wow! Discovering how easy some mods were to do. Flupic drivers. Going from a few lumens to 75! Howires, mag 85 at 1000 lumens. That was impressive. Fun times.


----------



## kaseri

Still around, sporadically.


----------



## Threepio

Ditto!😊


----------



## Skyclad01

Beamhead said:


> I still have 2 of the 3 but did have all 3. I got rid of the Sharper Image light and my pic has the light that caused me to find CPF. The Dorcy spyder.



Would that be the Sharper Image one that I got from you?


----------



## Beamhead

Skyclad01 said:


> Would that be the Sharper Image one that I got from you?


Hi Sky, and yes.


----------



## Nitroz

Unique Fenix L2T.


----------



## Frenchyled

:wave: To all old farts here


----------



## nightshade

Hello, Frenchy! Good to see you posting. I hope that you ard yours are well. :wave:


----------



## Paul6ppca

Frenchyled said:


> :wave: To all old farts here



If I remember you had a massive light collection ! Good to see your around.


----------



## Blades

Frenchyled said:


> :wave: To all old farts here



Hello!


----------



## Cyclops942

Frenchyled said:


> :wave: To all old farts here



Hi, Frenchy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leukos

Old fart enough to still enjoy my incandescents!


----------



## JasonC8301

Miss CPF chatroom.......


----------



## Paul6ppca

Still around. 2006 join date. 
Still using my old lights ! Picked up some newer lights. Aaa tool. 
MTN electronics D 4. Still use Flupic modded Nuwaii Q3 and Mr Bulk Chameleon !
I really like my old lights with updated leds!


----------



## nekomane

I hope you're all out there.
Happy holidays my friends.
Let the next year, and those that follow, be a good one.


----------



## Bimmerboy

15 year anniversary for me, and looking forward to the next 15. Long live the mighty CPF! My true internet home.

Getting back into modding, and have some projects planned for 2020.


----------



## Icarus

Became a member 16 years ago... and still as crazy about flashlights as then.


----------



## Falcon9h

Got that beat... been around since 2003 but not active. Arc LS days, Brinkmann, Mr Bulk, Milky. Went to the very first Photonfest and banana Vectors were the craze (to me!) Still got 'em. In fact I was the guy that taught Milky how to solder since I worked in defense electronics at the time.

Still have my ARC' s all souped up and wish I never sold the McLux lights I had. 

Heady days and fine memories!


----------



## Falcon9h

fyrstormer said:


> Dunno if I count as an old-timer yet, but I've been busy throwing my money at my RC collection for the past 3 years. I seemed to hit a critical-mass of knowledge, expertise, and spare parts in 2015, because my collection absolutely exploded last year. I have 27 vehicles now, one of which is an airplane with a 5-foot wingspan. It uses a discontinued rotary engine, the only one ever made for RC use, which I have three spares for. In the past month I've been selling spare parts that I'd been accumulating since last summer, all of which were sold at a loss, and still recouped over a thousand dollars. All of that has been spent on new parts, some upgrades and some spares. I've had to make a no-new-vehicles rule, but that's not too hard to enforce because 1) I bought all the vehicles I wanted just before implementing that rule, and 2) I'm out of shelf space. I'm going to be paying-off all that stuff for a long time. It sounds financially unwise, but after a series of severe panic attacks in 2013-2015, I realized that if I die tomorrow I'd rather die having had the opportunity to own the toys I've wanted since I was a kid instead of dying debt-free.



I'm with you on the panic attacks and paying off toys... wanna enjoy what I have before I can't!


----------



## jayflash

Recently, after a long break, I crawled back in with a renewed interest. Happily, the CPF is still one of the best forums with generous, helpful, members.


----------



## geepondy

I'm still around. I don't visit much because LED lights have become so mature and a bit of a commodity although it seems they are still innovating and getting even more lumens out of smaller size lights. Looking thru a few posts in this thread, I wonder what happened to some of the old timers that were around when I joined such as the LED Museum, Darrell the Car Guy, TED The LED and Brock from Green Bay to name a few. I assume Sasha still runs the place and David W. is still in hiding.

The oldest light I still use once in a blue moon is a Surefire E2 with a KL1 head. 75 lumens maybe? I have an Arc AAA in the work tool box but can't think of the last time I used it. Wonder what path Peter Gransee traveled after the demise of Arc Flashlight?


----------



## Radio

0h What a great thread and I am so glad to be back!!!!!!! hope everyone is well and look forward to speaking with everyone.


----------



## nbp

Hey oldtimer! Welcome back.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hi Guys...

Well...I`m still alive! 

Age 72 now, Still going 100 mph in my full-time practice of law...working exclusively out of my home in Burlington, Wisconsin.

I relish my memories of the "good old days" on the CPF, when yours truly and all of my contemporaries were young, vibrant and invincible! And, of course, we were totally confident that we had an excellent grasp of everything that there was to know about life! 

In the more recent years, I have toned down my activity here, having, quite frankly, enough flashlights in my collection to last me even several more lifetimes. I have been most fortunate in that regard.

As I have often stated in my early posts on the CPF, we are an eclectic group of persons, who have had the truly singular privilege of meeting each other in this beautiful part of cyberspace.

I wish all of you well...and long live the CPF!

John


----------



## this_is_nascar

What a great thread.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jtr1962

Still alive but haven't been active in the hobby for ages. Maybe once a year I stop by just to see what's going on but haven't posted for a while. I got a good consulting gig in 2014 which lasted through early 2018. That kept me busy, as did dealing with my mother's increasing inability to take care of herself due to dementia. Now being a caretaker is what I do. I involuntarily retired when my last consulting gig ended. Given the pandemic and economic repercussions that will follow my retirement is likely permanent.

My mom is healthy internally (i.e. her organs) but no longer walks and pretty much functions at the level of a child. So everything (bathing, cooking, putting her on the toilet, etc.) falls on me. My siblings both have full-time jobs and are physically unable to do the lifting which is part of my mom's care. Basically then, I'm on my own. Haven't had a day off from taking care of mom since she returned from rehab on January 26, 2018 after an operation for a cranial hematoma. I'll be 58 in November. It's entirely possible I'll be mom's caretaker well into my 60s. Haven't been out since March, either, other than to the local grocery store 4 blocks away. Anyway, just letting everyone know I'm still alive.


----------



## aginthelaw

jtr1962 said:


> Still alive but haven't been active in the hobby for ages. Maybe once a year I stop by just to see what's going on but haven't posted for a while. I got a good consulting gig in 2014 which lasted through early 2018. That kept me busy, as did dealing with my mother's increasing inability to take care of herself due to dementia. Now being a caretaker is what I do. I involuntarily retired when my last consulting gig ended. Given the pandemic and economic repercussions that will follow my retirement is likely permanent.
> 
> My mom is healthy internally (i.e. her organs) but no longer walks and pretty much functions at the level of a child. So everything (bathing, cooking, putting her on the toilet, etc.) falls on me. My siblings both have full-time jobs and are physically unable to do the lifting which is part of my mom's care. Basically then, I'm on my own. Haven't had a day off from taking care of mom since she returned from rehab on January 26, 2018 after an operation for a cranial hematoma. I'll be 58 in November. It's entirely possible I'll be mom's caretaker well into my 60s. Haven't been out since March, either, other than to the local grocery store 4 blocks away. Anyway, just letting everyone know I'm still alive.



Scorpio or saggitarius? Happy birthday either way. Hang in there with mom. I know it’s tough. My grandfather was dying of cancer when he pulled out his tubes and demanded to go home. Because he was still bigger than us, we all obliged. I was taught to take care of him but he really didn’t need much up until he passed. Grandma was more of a challenge. She had so much energy and was so clever she would sneak off every chance she got. She didn’t recognize my mother one day and gave her a black eye thinking she was a burglar. My 3-year old would help her to the bathroom by pushing on her but while I held her arm. It wasn’t until later I realized she thought it was me as a 3-year old and the guy helping her was my grandpa. Right before she became really weak (though we did find her digging in her garden with her bare hands soon after she turned 100). Months before she passed she asked my wife when the baby was due. We thought she was talking about the 3year old, but that week my wife found out she was pregnant. Enjoy the moments of clarity. I used to grill her like crazy when she thought it was the fourties. I collected guns from that period and never asked my grandpa about the war. She said to me, “what war?” I thought she lost her memory again but she continued, “I didn’t see any war. I worked in a kitchen!” She was the head chef in an officer’s club on an army base.


----------



## jtr1962

aginthelaw said:


> Scorpio or saggitarius? Happy birthday either way. Hang in there with mom. I know it’s tough. My grandfather was dying of cancer when he pulled out his tubes and demanded to go home. Because he was still bigger than us, we all obliged. I was taught to take care of him but he really didn’t need much up until he passed. Grandma was more of a challenge. She had so much energy and was so clever she would sneak off every chance she got. She didn’t recognize my mother one day and gave her a black eye thinking she was a burglar. My 3-year old would help her to the bathroom by pushing on her but while I held her arm. It wasn’t until later I realized she thought it was me as a 3-year old and the guy helping her was my grandpa. Right before she became really weak (though we did find her digging in her garden with her bare hands soon after she turned 100). Months before she passed she asked my wife when the baby was due. We thought she was talking about the 3year old, but that week my wife found out she was pregnant. Enjoy the moments of clarity. I used to grill her like crazy when she thought it was the fourties. I collected guns from that period and never asked my grandpa about the war. She said to me, “what war?” I thought she lost her memory again but she continued, “I didn’t see any war. I worked in a kitchen!” She was the head chef in an officer’s club on an army base.


Saggitarius-November 30.

Thanks for the words of encouragement. My mom is past any moments of clarity, at least as far as I can tell. She seems to enjoy and understand TV to some extent. Maybe the problem is the speech centers. What comes out is mostly gibberish to me even though it seems like she's trying to form coherent sentences. Sad thing is she starting losing her faculties when she was about 75, which isn't old by today's standards. It just became worse and worse until in November 2017 she stopped walking. We put her in the hospital thinking it was a joint issue causing a lot of pain. Instead, they found a cranial hematoma, which certainly affected her mental functions and maybe her balance, making her fearful of walking. Mentally, I'd say she's been stable since, getting neither better nor worse, but functionally she's probably like a grade school child.

Have you heard of ultrasonic treatment for dementia? I read about it somewhere. The theory sounds promising. I think they might have been moving to human trials a year or two ago. I'd love to see if it would help my mother. Might look into it once this pandemic is over.


----------



## hideo

Thread's not dead. 
Anyone know what a Luxeon is? ;-)


----------



## Lynx_Arc

hideo said:


> Thread's not dead.
> Anyone know what a Luxeon is? ;-)


Is that like a hybrid LED/incan?


----------



## this_is_nascar

hideo said:


> Thread's not dead.
> Anyone know what a Luxeon is? ;-)


Oh hell yeah. I think I have a couple of those emitters still lying around here, along with the LEDs from the latest Photon lights as well, in addition to some LEDs from Yuji, in 3200k/5600k.


Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## Blades

Did all of us oldtimers make it to 2021? We haven't had a post here since December.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Present! :wave: It still feels like we're waiting for 2020 to end though.


----------



## Bogie

Still here still adding







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kashmir

Still here! Don't post much, but I check in daily :wave:


----------



## Cyclops942

Still here, and still buying (and giving) more lights. Still checking in occasionally, and still pulling out my first-generation Arc-AAA with the rubber sleeve gasket every now and then to show people how far things have come.

Another thing I like to do is to grab my Dorcy Turtle-Lite (sp?), which has a single LED and runs on 4 AA cells, and wave it around in a very dark area to show folks what the state of the art was back in about 2000. Then I pull out my Nitecore EA-41, which also has a single LED and runs on 4 AA cells, turn it on in “moonlight” mode, and wave THAT one around. Pretty similar results, to be honest. And then I hit Turbo on the EA-41, and say, “THAT is what 15 years’ worth of progress can do for you!”

Never fails to impress, even when I’m doing it for fellow flashoholics, because the contrast is so stark, and because many of us have gotten so very used to what lights can do these days.


----------



## Acid87

Been 5 years since I last checked in! Forum has (unsurprisingly) changed a little. Going through my messages checking people are still here a few notable missing. Guiri (George) hasn’t been on a while and was hoping he is OK. Good to see others like Kaichu Dento still here [emoji1303]

Might be back in another 5 years HAHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbp

Long time no see bro! Stick around!


----------



## Christoph

Still here check in kinda regular. Not near the frequency from days gone by. I used to be here 5-6 hours a day so much was happening in the early 2k's so much out there these days! A Flashaholic's dream Looking for more robust lights these days.
Chris


----------



## Acid87

nbp said:


> Long time no see bro! Stick around!



I think I’ll try harder this time. Good to see familiar names.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

Still buying flashlights, crazy to things have changed in almost 20 years. Good seeing some familiar names


----------



## daloosh

So, I've never had a soda can light, but I just got a deal on a Fenix LR40R, which reminded me to check in here! Hi everyone!

daloosh


----------



## Blades

Hello!


----------



## Owen

Speaking of the changes and growth of CPF over time, I was just doing a search, and read my first post here in the Cafe. 
It was October of 2002, and I was suggesting supporter icons to encourage donations to the site.
DavidW was trying to sell a bunch of SF G2s(well, gift them in exchange for $50 donations) to help swing another bandwidth upgrade. He'd already upgraded from *25 to 35GB/mo*, and CPF had just exceeded 35GB.
That sounds like such a tiny number, now. I googled, and saw 50GB recommended for an active blog.
'Course we were paying for cell phone packages by minutes and browsing the internet from home on dial-up back then.

I joined that year, and was member #456.
As of this moment, there are 335,989 members...


----------



## Poppy

Owen, I hadn't realized that you were here that long. I'm glad you are still active.

I remember dialup. It was terrible! Finally I got a DSL line... man that was lightning fast in comparison. I even ran my own linux based server.


----------



## akula88

Decade and years... on and off... been back on since 2018. Lurking and sometimes posting...

... and heavily lurking (and most of the time, late) at the WTS section -- but still looking for my a second Surefire E1e...  back then it was 'pricey', now it's even 'pricey-ier'


----------



## ckeilah

I’m still here, and still looking for the perfect flashlight.  I’ve used my TM06S for years, but recently switched to an MS06W. I’m not really sure it’s an improvement, as the brightness at the center point seems to be about the same. The Imalent definitely throws more light, but it’s spread out more. I wish somebody would make a beer can flashlight with a FOCUS ring, so I could have a nice bright floodlight, or a piercing spotlight in one device. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bimmerboy

CPF had existed a little over 4 years by the time I got here, so I'm not in that category of the oldest of old timers. However, I did arrive toward the beginning of the most exciting time, and it went uphill from there.

Many things have changed, and are quite different now, but I'll always love this place. Long live CPF, and may us old timers stick around for a while longer. There is still fun to be had.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

JonSidneyB said:


> When I look out on CPF,
> 
> I see a sea of people who have been out here less than a year. It is good to have those people but I only seem to see a few posters that go back further than that. We seem to be missing many active people from the first couple of years of CPF. Where did everyone go? I miss many of the oldtimers.


Hey Jon,
Crazyeddiethefirst here. After a 4-5 year hiatus, to serious health issues(emergency spinal surgery for MRSA infected spinal hardware & told I had 6 months to live), I am finally starting to recover & hope to be back soon. Still have an amazing collection but have slowed down a lot. I shall return! Or was it “I’ll be back”….


----------



## aznsx

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I shall return! Or was it “I’ll be back”….



Cool! Either will do, as long as you make good on that!!


----------



## troutpool

Bimmerboy said:


> Long live CPF, and may us old timers stick around for a while longer. There is still fun to be had.



Hear! Hear!


----------



## JasonC8301

Wow there it is. I am still around but work has taken up a lot of my time.


----------



## Cyclops942

Some of us are still here.


----------



## this_is_nascar

Cyclops942 said:


> Some of us are still here.


Yep....


----------



## dano

this_is_nascar said:


> Yep....


Yep...Yep.......


----------



## wacbzz

I do wonder what ever happened to Jon...


----------



## Launch Mini

I guess I am getting close to being one of the "old timers". I find that with many forums, they go in cycles. Fast past at the beginning then phases out. I still check in occassionally. Currently back on the hunt for 1 or 2 lights. So may be back here more often for a while. More of a lurker now. As for the lights, one would be a Minion, the other I cannot state, as the builder may or may not have told me another is coming soon to the public.


----------



## Daniel_sk

Not a real old-timer like others but I am still checking the forum from time to time. Nice to see some known names still around .


----------

